# Any June Testers???



## vjimenez1104

Hi All! 

Welcome to all June Testers! So happy to share this adventure with such lovely ladies. 
Current testing dates/results as of 6/8/2015 below:

Emma1985 6/1 -- :bfp: yay! 
BrandiCanucks 6/1 -- :bfp: woohoo!
Maybe8 6/1 -- :witch: -- New testing date 6/28
Scoobydrip 6/2 -- Early testing results possible bfp... FX!
Jessiebella86 6/2
Ksquared 6/3 :bfp: Congrats!
LAdodgermama 6/4 :bfp: woohoo
Chrissytina 6/4 :witch: FX next cycle
Danielle1984 6/4 :witch:
Pinkie_pie 6/4
Ss75 6/5
Jtink28 6/6
Tinkai 6/6 :witch: FX next cycle
Tai86 6/6
Sweet86 6/6
Mimomma86 6/6
5starsplus1 6/7 :witch: next date 6/28
Disneymom1129 6/7
Babydust 6/8
Nervouswreck 6/8
Asabi 6/8
Moonstar_004 6/8
Sunshine00 6/9
Wwchix 6/8-6/12
Salembaby 6/10 - :witch:
Ihighfill 6/11
shaescott 6/11
MariposaTam 6/11
Squirrel 6/12
Babybooth01 6/12
Peachandpine 6/12
MrsW1985 6/13
Twinmummy06 06/13
Millyr17 6/14
Havefaith 6/14
Vjimenez1104 6/14
Ruby83 6/15
Moonstar004 6/15
Smille24 6/17
Angel1630 6/17
Firewife80 6/18
Dovell830 6/18
Jgo_18 6/18
Mumllc92 6/19
Kakae 6/18-6/20
Enmaree 6/20
Thandi2016Bab 6/20
Willowtree24 6/20
Iamsoblessed 6/21
Fairycat 6/21
NikTik 6/22
Wishfulstar 6/22
Maybe8 6/24
Unikitty 6/30
mommyxofxone 7/3

Please let me know if I am missing anyone's results or names on the board. FX to see many more results on here! Love to all you wonderful ladies


----------



## emma1985

I'm testing 1st June :)


----------



## Smille24

I'll be testing on June 17th. I'm not testing early this month as it got too depressing.


----------



## ruby83

I will join in the wait too! I got AF yesterday. We weren't really trying though because I had just come of the pill. After going off the pill AF can be all over the place so I think I will use OPK this month. I should be ovulating around the 31st though I think.

I am ttc #2 and I remember from my first that as soon as you start actively trying your whole life becomes about bloody waiting! Waiting to ovulate, tww, waiting to POAS, waiting for end of first trimester... ARGHH!!!

Let's keep each other sane! 

Baby dust to all :dust:


----------



## tinkai

testing on the first weekend of june =)


----------



## Smille24

ruby83 said:


> I remember from my first that as soon as you start actively trying your whole life becomes about bloody waiting! Waiting to ovulate, tww, waiting to POAS, waiting for end of first trimester... ARGHH!!!

I could not have said it better myself.


----------



## vjimenez1104

Welcome ladies!!! So happy to have some June buddies on board :) AF should be leaving soon I'm on CD 5 today and will be implementing the SMEP plan this cycle. Anyone ever had any success with SMEP? DH and I have no infertility issues and I have never used any BC at all. I feel like this will give us the best chances since my cycles vary between 28-33 days every month. According to my calendar I will be testing June 15th!


----------



## vjimenez1104

tinkai said:


> testing on the first weekend of june =)

Yay! I think you're our earliest tester so far ! Looking forward to see some :bfp: soon! June's our month!!! I can feel it :)

:dust: to all!


----------



## LAdodgerMama

AF expected the 4th so will be testing around then! Happy to wait it out with you all. Good luck and lots of baby dust to you all! :)


----------



## stephaniexx

I'm testing 1st June :) the day AF is due (that's if I don't cave and test early, which I probably will :haha:)


----------



## vjimenez1104

stephaniexx said:


> I'm testing 1st June :) the day AF is due (that's if I don't cave and test early, which I probably will :haha:)

Welcome to our June mommies club! :flower:


----------



## Smille24

vjimenez1104 said:


> Welcome ladies!!! So happy to have some June buddies on board :) AF should be leaving soon I'm on CD 5 today and will be implementing the SMEP plan this cycle. Anyone ever had any success with SMEP? DH and I have no infertility issues and I have never used any BC at all. I feel like this will give us the best chances since my cycles vary between 28-33 days every month. According to my calendar I will be testing June 15th!

I really wanted to try smep last cycle but my DH has low sex drive from working 12 hrs a day so that was a no go. He said I was killing him lol.


----------



## kakae

I'm in, stupid af got me. I think I have a longer cycle than I originally thought so will test around the 18-20th of June.

Fingers firmly crossed for us all!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Testing June 7th here :). AF got me this month and I am on my last day of that today. Feeling confident for this cycle! :)


----------



## hunni12

AF got me Saturday so I am cd 3...first cycle charting and just got some EPO for cm. Also ordered 40 opks that got to come in the mail


----------



## Smille24

hunni12 said:


> AF got me Saturday so I am cd 3...first cycle charting and just got some EPO for cm. Also ordered 40 opks that got to come in the mail

I'm sorry she got you.


----------



## hunni12

I'm actually okay about it..just got to keep staying strong


----------



## TTCMrsT

Around CD15, tried everything last month so back to basics of nothing this month. AF due on the 2nd June


----------



## ruby83

vjimenez1104 was is SMEP? (sorry if it is a stupid question!) 

I was at work all day today so am pleasantly surprised to see our little group has grown! FX for some BFP! I am hoping this month will go fast! I am such an impatient waiter but am making a pact with myself not to test until after AF is due (so around 15th June). I brought a test yesterday when I purchased my OPK so here is hoping I can wait knowing it is sitting in the drawer just waiting for me to pee on it! hahaha!


----------



## ruby83

hunni12 said:


> AF got me Saturday so I am cd 3...first cycle charting and just got some EPO for cm. Also ordered 40 opks that got to come in the mail

Do you find the EPO helps?


----------



## hunni12

ruby83 said:


> hunni12 said:
> 
> 
> AF got me Saturday so I am cd 3...first cycle charting and just got some EPO for cm. Also ordered 40 opks that got to come in the mail
> 
> Do you find the EPO helps?Click to expand...

This is my first month trying it


----------



## vjimenez1104

ruby83 said:


> vjimenez1104 was is SMEP? (sorry if it is a stupid question!)
> 
> I was at work all day today so am pleasantly surprised to see our little group has grown! FX for some BFP! I am hoping this month will go fast! I am such an impatient waiter but am making a pact with myself not to test until after AF is due (so around 15th June). I brought a test yesterday when I purchased my OPK so here is hoping I can wait knowing it is sitting in the drawer just waiting for me to pee on it! hahaha!

Hey Ruby! SMEP is the Sperm Meets Egg Plan. Basically, lots and lots of :sex: every other day to be exact until you get +OPK then you :sex: 3 days in a row. This is how we got our DD on the 1st try since I can have a bit of unpredictable Ovulation even though my cycles are predictable lol. It's basically covering all your bases, but it's a lot of work too. Me and DH are committed 

So happy to see our little group is growing! Well come to all! :)


----------



## wwchix

I'll be testing between 8th and 12th of June depending on when I ovulate - on CD5 now, day 4 of 100mg clomid.

Have cheapies so probably will begin testing the monday but I aren't at work until the 11th so hopefully the week will fly!

xx


----------



## vjimenez1104

Welcome! Happy to see all these new ladies joining our June group. Hoping for :bfp: for all!!!


----------



## vjimenez1104

I'm so excited counting the days.... Can't wait for A.F. to leave! I am determined to make June my month for :bfp: starting Monday evening its :sex: every other day! gonna be a fun but exhausting couple of weeks :) did I mention fun? :haha:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Can I join you ladies? I will be testing the 7th of June....AF is due the 5th but sometimes she comes a day late which would be the 6th so I will give it until the 7th....I hate seeing BFN so I will make myself wait this cycle....this is my 4th cycle trying....really really really believing June is our month....so yayyyyyy to all the BFP :happydance:


----------



## Pothole

Hello ladies! This month I did my second cycle of Clomid and first Novarel trigger shot. Last month the Clomid made me a day late starting (and bloody mental, to boot). So if it makes this cycle late, or if the Novarel has an affect, then I guess everything is guesswork. I will be tested on 26 May to confirm ovulation. With the Novarel, the opks are useless, so I don't really know when ov happened. But since my RE instructs to test on 1 June, I think I can officially say I am in the tww. So here's to June testing!


----------



## vjimenez1104

Pothole said:


> Hello ladies! This month I did my second cycle of Clomid and first Novarel trigger shot. Last month the Clomid made me a day late starting (and bloody mental, to boot). So if it makes this cycle late, or if the Novarel has an affect, then I guess everything is guesswork. I will be tested on 26 May to confirm ovulation. With the Novarel, the opks are useless, so I don't really know when ov happened. But since my RE instructs to test on 1 June, I think I can officially say I am in the tww. So here's to June testing!

Welcome!!! So happy to join you on your tww. We have a few June 1 testers. Praying for :bfp: for everyone.


----------



## Pothole

The weekend that I test, I will be at a sci-fi/fantasy convention, filled to the brim with Wookies, Klingons, and various incarnations of the Doctor. I am so excited! I could find out I am going to be a mother while a random Dalek shares a lift with a Stormtrooper and Khaleesi. My geeky heart is bursting with the amazingness.


----------



## ruby83

vjimenez1104 said:


> ruby83 said:
> 
> 
> vjimenez1104 was is SMEP? (sorry if it is a stupid question!)
> 
> I was at work all day today so am pleasantly surprised to see our little group has grown! FX for some BFP! I am hoping this month will go fast! I am such an impatient waiter but am making a pact with myself not to test until after AF is due (so around 15th June). I brought a test yesterday when I purchased my OPK so here is hoping I can wait knowing it is sitting in the drawer just waiting for me to pee on it! hahaha!
> 
> Hey Ruby! SMEP is the Sperm Meets Egg Plan. Basically, lots and lots of :sex: every other day to be exact until you get +OPK then you :sex: 3 days in a row. This is how we got our DD on the 1st try since I can have a bit of unpredictable Ovulation even though my cycles are predictable lol. It's basically covering all your bases, but it's a lot of work too. Me and DH are committed
> 
> So happy to see our little group is growing! Well come to all! :)Click to expand...

Hahaha and here I was thinking it is some scientific term! I think we will do a similar thing but yes it is exhausting! We have a nearly 16 month old who has also been a PERFECT sleeper. Since we started talking about having another he has gone to needing to be patted to sleep at night and waking a couple of times during the night (it is like he knows and is telling us "it wont be easy with 2 of us!". Last 2 nights have been good (apart from patting) so fingers crossed it stays that way because otherwise it will be very exhausting! hahaha!


----------



## ruby83

I am going to get EPO too! Can't hurt


----------



## vjimenez1104

5starsplus1 said:


> Can I join you ladies? I will be testing the 7th of June....AF is due the 5th but sometimes she comes a day late which would be the 6th so I will give it until the 7th....I hate seeing BFN so I will make myself wait this cycle....this is my 4th cycle trying....really really really believing June is our month....so yayyyyyy to all the BFP :happydance:

Welcome  happy to have you. Baby dust to all!!!


----------



## vjimenez1104

Pothole said:


> The weekend that I test, I will be at a sci-fi/fantasy convention, filled to the brim with Wookies, Klingons, and various incarnations of the Doctor. I am so excited! I could find out I am going to be a mother while a random Dalek shares a lift with a Stormtrooper and Khaleesi. My geeky heart is bursting with the amazingness.

That sounds awesome.


----------



## ruby83

Ok so I got myself some EPO- how many do I take a day? I read I only use them up to ovulation though


----------



## hunni12

ruby83 said:


> Ok so I got myself some EPO- how many do I take a day? I read I only use them up to ovulation though

Im doing as the bottle says and taking 3 a day


----------



## chrissytina

Can I join? I'm testing June 1!


----------



## ruby83

Thanks hunni! I took 3 today too. Took them all at once and they made me a little nauseous so might need to eat more than toast when I take them.

Welcome Chrissytina! You are one of the first testing too! :dust:


----------



## vjimenez1104

Hi Ladies! how is everyone doing? I'm finally CD 8!!!!! yay! that means that by my SMEP plan, I get to start BD EOD tonight. Hubby is kind of excited :) Who is everyone else doing?
I know we have a few ladies in their TWW already!!! can't wait to start seeing some BFP soon!


----------



## LAdodgerMama

Have a weird feeling that this will not be the month for me. I'm not sure why but I'm already expecting it. :/


----------



## Latea

chrissytina said:


> Can I join? I'm testing June 1!

Same here!

:dust:


----------



## vjimenez1104

LAdodgerMama said:


> Have a weird feeling that this will not be the month for me. I'm not sure why but I'm already expecting it. :/

Oh no! That's how I fell about April... that's ok... We will be here for you no matter what! :) FX for you! Maybe it will get you by surprise then :)


----------



## vjimenez1104

Latea said:


> chrissytina said:
> 
> 
> Can I join? I'm testing June 1!
> 
> Same here!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Yay!!!!!! I'm so happy to see so many early June testers :) I'm testing June 15th (I won't hold out I'm sure) :haha: Hoping to see many :bfp: in the coming weeks! I get to start BD tonight! :happydance:


----------



## LAdodgerMama

Thank you! I appreciate it. Been difficult the last few weeks. My dh is still hung up on last month. He swears that I am pregnant even after several BFNs. I guess I'm just feelibg a little discouraged.


----------



## vjimenez1104

LAdodgerMama said:


> Thank you! I appreciate it. Been difficult the last few weeks. My dh is still hung up on last month. He swears that I am pregnant even after several BFNs. I guess I'm just feelibg a little discouraged.

What CD are you?


----------



## LAdodgerMama

Today is CD 16


----------



## vjimenez1104

LAdodgerMama said:


> Today is CD 16

Time to get Busy! what are your plans for this cycle? You should be closed to O about now...


----------



## wwchix

CD8 for me, 2nd day after last clomid pill and started to feel the dull ache in the lower right side of my back :) waheyyy.
scan on wednesday to check follicle growing, very excited - hopefully will be a nice big follie! xx


----------



## LAdodgerMama

vjimenez1104 said:


> LAdodgerMama said:
> 
> 
> Today is CD 16
> 
> Time to get Busy! what are your plans for this cycle? You should be closed to O about now...Click to expand...

Started to DTD on the 16th and only skipped one day this week. I don't us opks so I just try and do it as much as possible so that I get the timing right. Are u doing anything different this cycle??


----------



## jessiebella86

I will be testing around 2nd June - first month TTC - it's gonna be the longest 2 weeks ever x


----------



## vjimenez1104

LAdodgerMama said:


> vjimenez1104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAdodgerMama said:
> 
> 
> Today is CD 16
> 
> Time to get Busy! what are your plans for this cycle? You should be closed to O about now...Click to expand...
> 
> Started to DTD on the 16th and only skipped one day this week. I don't us opks so I just try and do it as much as possible so that I get the timing right. Are u doing anything different this cycle??Click to expand...

I'm doing SMEP this cycle. that's how i got pregnant with my DD. CD 8 today so time to start the plan.


----------



## vjimenez1104

wwchix said:


> CD8 for me, 2nd day after last clomid pill and started to feel the dull ache in the lower right side of my back :) waheyyy.
> scan on wednesday to check follicle growing, very excited - hopefully will be a nice big follie! xx

yay! we are both CD8 :)


----------



## ruby83

I am CD 6 so not far behind you guys! I have starte EPO a few days ago- I haven't noticed anything different as yet but i guess it takes time...

I think I will also do SMEP (or similar). Plan to dtd every 2nd day (starting on Saturday) then every day after I get a +OPK.

I have a feeling we are going to get lots of BFP on this thread! I love that everyone is at different stages, it will make the next few weeks go quicker I think!


----------



## vjimenez1104

ruby83 said:


> I am CD 6 so not far behind you guys! I have starte EPO a few days ago- I haven't noticed anything different as yet but i guess it takes time...
> 
> I think I will also do SMEP (or similar). Plan to dtd every 2nd day (starting on Saturday) then every day after I get a +OPK.
> 
> I have a feeling we are going to get lots of BFP on this thread! I love that everyone is at different stages, it will make the next few weeks go quicker I think!

I agree!!! Yay June testing


----------



## ruby83

VJ- when are you thinking you will ovulate?


----------



## Smille24

ruby83 said:


> I think I will also do SMEP (or similar). Plan to dtd every 2nd day (starting on Saturday) then every day after I get a +OPK.

DH and I tried that last cycle and he acted like I was killing him lol. Unfortunately it didn't work but I've heard a lot of success stories. This cycle we're going to dtd a couple days b4 I'm supposed to O every day I get a + opk then skip a day and dtd again just in case of late O which has happened.


----------



## ruby83

Yep I am worried about my energy levels too! My 16 month old hasn't been sleeping the best so we are both generally tired by bed time! But we will try power through (hahaha) since its such a small window to actually conceive each month!


----------



## Smille24

We have it easy lol (until we get pregnant). Our poor hubbys.


----------



## ruby83

I know my hubby is a lot more relaxed about things. On the otherhand, now that we have decided to try, I want to be pregnant RIGHT NOW! I really hate the obsessing that goes along with ttc, but I can't help myself!


----------



## Beautyfulhibi

Hi!
This is my first time posting. 
I am also texting on June 1st. It seems we have the same cycle &#128512;
Best of luck to us both and everyone else waiting...


----------



## ruby83

Welcome Beautyfulhibi! Good luck! Not long to wait for you now xx


----------



## Disneymom1129

Who's due to ovulate next week? Hoping I O by Tuesday. Been taking OPKs and they have been very light. 

Anyone heard of drinking grapefruit juice to help with cm? I bought some today so we will see how it goes. I never got the EWCM last month so maybe this'll help. 

I'm such an impatient person as it is, so this whole waiting game that is TTC is testing my patience! Then after O... ANOTHER 2 weeks before testing! Gah. Hope it goes by fast :)


----------



## vjimenez1104

ruby83 said:


> VJ- when are you thinking you will ovulate?

this is my 1st cycle OPK so I'm not sure. Most calculators put me at 5/30-6/1. I am doing SMEP so i start testing OPK tomorrow and started BD'ing yesterday.


----------



## vjimenez1104

Okay ladies I want to setup a testing calendar so everyone put their expected testing date if you're already in TWW or your expected O date if you're not in TWW yet. It'll be fun tracking everyone's progress. I'll pin it to the opening post I made.


----------



## dove830

HI all, can I join too? 

This is cycle 12.

I should O around June 6th, and I'll be testing around June 18th

:dust:


----------



## Smille24

Disneymom1129 said:


> Who's due to ovulate next week? Hoping I O by Tuesday. Been taking OPKs and they have been very light.
> 
> Anyone heard of drinking grapefruit juice to help with cm? I bought some today so we will see how it goes. I never got the EWCM last month so maybe this'll help.
> 
> I'm such an impatient person as it is, so this whole waiting game that is TTC is testing my patience! Then after O... ANOTHER 2 weeks before testing! Gah. Hope it goes by fast :)

I'm supposed to O by the end of next week but may be sooner. I've been crampy but negative opk.

I used preseed last cycle and I really hope it works this cycle.


----------



## ruby83

I will start with the OPK tomorrow I think (CD8) just to be sure. So annoyed, I though AF finished yesterday but have woken up with what looks to be the end of it all. This is my first period off BCP so not sure if my body is expecting me to have started the pill again... Strange. My body has never been good at predicting. May have something to do wth the fact I started BCP when I was 16 years due to being severely anemic. 

I have maybe done too much reading this last week and now am worried because I hear ovualting too early isn't good but having a short LF is also not good! ARGHH information overload! I really should have lived before the internet!

Enjoy your weekend ladies xxx


----------



## danielle1984

CD 22 here and got a positive opk tonight. We bd all week except for Wednesday and we'll get busy tonight and tomorrow just to make sure. FX's!!!


----------



## ruby83

danielle1984 said:


> CD 22 here and got a positive opk tonight. We bd all week except for Wednesday and we'll get busy tonight and tomorrow just to make sure. FX's!!!

Good luck sweets xx


----------



## Salembaby

Hola! Danielle1984 lead me to all! Thank you! 

I'm hoping to O in the next few days. And yes, grapefruit works. You can eat the fruit instead of the juice For less sugar.


----------



## firewife20

we're testing June 18th!


----------



## vjimenez1104

vjimenez1104 said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Welcome to all my June Testers! So happy to share this adventure with such lovely ladies.
> 
> Current testing dates below:
> 
> Emma1985 6/1
> Stephaniexx 6/1
> BrandiCanucks 6/1
> Pothole 6/1
> Chrissytina 6/1
> Beautyfulhibi 6/1
> Jessiebella86 6/2
> LAdodgermama 6/4
> Danielle1984 6/4
> Tinkai 6/6
> Sweet86 6/6
> 5starsplus1 6/7
> Disneymom1129 6/7
> Wwchix 6/8-6/12
> Vjimenez1104 6/15
> Ruby83 6/15
> Smille24 6/17
> Firewife80 6/18
> Dovell830 6/18
> Kakae 6/18-6/20
> NikTik 6/22


----------



## danielle1984

I'll probably test around June 4th.


----------



## drjo718

Just stalking. ..


----------



## ruby83

danielle1984 my son's middle name is Miguel- I love it! 

So exciting to see our group growing. We are supposed to start BD today (CD8). My husband has been a bit sick this weekend (just a cold) so I am letting him sleep in this morning so he will be good to go tonight ;-) hahaha!

I think I will start with the OPK this afternoon too just in case. I have been taking EPO for cm for a few days but haven't noticed any difference so may try grapefruit juice. EPO makes me feel nauseaus when I take it no matter how much food I have in my tummy!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

1dpo today. Testing June 1


----------



## ruby83

Hi ladies, I need some help please! So I came off BCP in April, had a normal period as I would on the bill, DTD a couple of time in May around what I would guess to be ovualtion (wasn't actively ttc at all), got AF on CD29 (was a pretty normal AF heavish for a few days then stopped CD6. on CD 7 and DC8 (today) I have been spotting brown blood (sorry TMI), not a lot but enough to wear a panty liner. Just annoyed because I wanted to start SMEP tonight but may have to wait tomorrow. 

Do you think I should be concerned about this or is it my body just getting back to normal after being on the pill?

Any feedback would be helpful! Thanks xx


----------



## Smille24

ruby83 said:


> Hi ladies, I need some help please! So I came off BCP in April, had a normal period as I would on the bill, DTD a couple of time in May around what I would guess to be ovualtion (wasn't actively ttc at all), got AF on CD29 (was a pretty normal AF heavish for a few days then stopped CD6. on CD 7 and DC8 (today) I have been spotting brown blood (sorry TMI), not a lot but enough to wear a panty liner. Just annoyed because I wanted to start SMEP tonight but may have to wait tomorrow.
> 
> Do you think I should be concerned about this or is it my body just getting back to normal after being on the pill?
> 
> Any feedback would be helpful! Thanks xx

I think it's just your body trying to become more normal off of the pill. It may take a few cycles to regulate. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## ruby83

Thanks Smille24. In my heart I think it is pretty normal too, I just hope it doesn't last too long because I really want to give this month a red hot shot. Does my head in all this waiting!


----------



## vjimenez1104

vjimenez1104 said:


> vjimenez1104 said:
> 
> 
> Hi All!
> 
> Welcome to all my June Testers! So happy to share this adventure with such lovely ladies.
> 
> Current testing dates below:
> 
> Emma1985 6/1
> Stephaniexx 6/1
> Pothole 6/1
> Chrissytina 6/1
> Beautyfulhibi 6/1
> BrandiCanucks 6/1
> Jessiebella86 6/2
> LAdodgermama 6/4
> Danielle1984 6/4
> Tinkai 6/6
> 5starsplus1 6/7
> Disneymom1129 6/7
> Wwchix 6/8-6/12
> Vjimenez1104 6/15
> Ruby83 6/15
> Smille24 6/17
> Firewife80 6/18
> Dovell830 6/18
> Kakae 6/18-6/20
> 
> Looks like we're roughly a week away from our first testers yayyyyyy :bfp:Click to expand...


----------



## vjimenez1104

ruby83 said:


> Hi ladies, I need some help please! So I came off BCP in April, had a normal period as I would on the bill, DTD a couple of time in May around what I would guess to be ovualtion (wasn't actively ttc at all), got AF on CD29 (was a pretty normal AF heavish for a few days then stopped CD6. on CD 7 and DC8 (today) I have been spotting brown blood (sorry TMI), not a lot but enough to wear a panty liner. Just annoyed because I wanted to start SMEP tonight but may have to wait tomorrow.
> 
> Do you think I should be concerned about this or is it my body just getting back to normal after being on the pill?
> 
> Any feedback would be helpful! Thanks xx

Hi and welcome!! I don't think there's much to be concerned with. It's most likely your body adjusting to this I have read that this happens pretty frequently when you get off of BCP. I'm excited to see another SMEP participant. We are also doin SMEP and started on CD8 then again last night at CD10. Just started OPK yesterday. Nothing yet.


----------



## ruby83

We DTD last night (CD8) I had pretty much stopped spotting before we did it but after I had a little blood and spotting again lightly now :-( 
We will have tonight off as the SMEP and hopefully my spotting stops by our next BD. I really hope this mid cycle spotting doesn't impact on my ovulation!


----------



## vjimenez1104

ruby83 said:


> We DTD last night (CD8) I had pretty much stopped spotting before we did it but after I had a little blood and spotting again lightly now :-(
> We will have tonight off as the SMEP and hopefully my spotting stops by our next BD. I really hope this mid cycle spotting doesn't impact on my ovulation!

Hey ruby. I think you'll be fine. I sometimes have cycles where I spot between cd7-9. As long as you keep up with the BD EOD and OPK testing you should be covered. FX


----------



## ruby83

Thanks VJ. Its the morning here in Australia and I am only spotting so very very lightly when I go to the bathroom. Had a negative OPK yesterday and will test again today. I am thinking I should be ovulating somewhere between 29/5 and 1/6 but to be honest I have no idea- hence the use of OPK!

I really have to stop obsessing so much!

FX for us all!


----------



## NikTik

Hi ladies can I join too please. I'm cd4 and will be testing around 22nd depending on when I ovulate x


----------



## Smille24

I think my opk will be + tomorrow. We dtd last night took a break tonight and will dtd tomorrow.


----------



## sweet83

I will test on June-6th


----------



## ruby83

Good luck Smille24! You will soon be in the tortuous tww! xxx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Someone told me that masturbating in the TWW can prevent implantation. Is that true?


----------



## ruby83

BrandiCanucks said:


> Someone told me that masturbating in the TWW can prevent implantation. Is that true?

I have never heard that and I really doubt it is true... There is no reason why implantation would be effected.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Something about the contractions of the uterus prevent the fertilized egg from implanting, or that if it does implant, it'll eject the implanting egg, resulting in a chemical pregnancy


----------



## cherryness

I don't think that's true. With my first I continued to bd even after ovulation and right on the days of implantation and still fell pregnant


----------



## Smille24

ruby83 said:


> Good luck Smille24! You will soon be in the tortuous tww! xxx

Thank you. I hate the tww but hopefully it will be my last tww.


----------



## vjimenez1104

Ok gals. Here's the current updated list. Please let me know if I forgot anyone!

Testing dates as of 5/26/2015
Emma1985 6/1
Stephaniexx 6/1
BrandiCanucks 6/1
Pothole 6/1
Chrissytina 6/1
Beautyfulhibi 6/1
Jessiebella86 6/2
LAdodgermama 6/4
Danielle1984 6/4
Tinkai 6/6
Sweet86 6/6
5starsplus1 6/7
Disneymom1129 6/7
Wwchix 6/8-6/12
Vjimenez1104 6/15
Ruby83 6/15
Smille24 6/17
Firewife80 6/18
Dovell830 6/18
Kakae 6/18-6/20
Iamsoblessed 6/21
NikTik 6/22


----------



## vjimenez1104

TTC Update:

Hope you all had a great weekend! Over here in the U.S. It was a holiday so we had a long weekend and some well needed R&R. 

So I'm CD 13 and have been following my SMEP plan. Last night was supposed to be BD night, but I got SO SUNBURNED there was no way I could have been touched, so we had to skip last night and will do tonight and tomorrow and then get back on the rhythm of EOD. My OPK just started getting darker this morning finally but still negative. I'm expecting O in about 5-7 days YAY!

How's everyone else's progress?

I know we have quite a few ladies in the TWW already. How are you holding up? Do we have any POAS addicts here yet (I'm one! lol)


----------



## LAdodgerMama

Went to the doctors yesterday for a UTI and they gave me a test. It was BFN. I would have only been 4dpo so it likely wouldn't show anyway but having a feeling that this isn't the month for me.


----------



## 5starsplus1

vjimenez1104 said:


> TTC Update:
> 
> Hope you all had a great weekend! Over here in the U.S. It was a holiday so we had a long weekend and some well needed R&R.
> 
> So I'm CD 13 and have been following my SMEP plan. Last night was supposed to be BD night, but I got SO SUNBURNED there was no way I could have been touched, so we had to skip last night and will do tonight and tomorrow and then get back on the rhythm of EOD. My OPK just started getting darker this morning finally but still negative. I'm expecting O in about 5-7 days YAY!
> 
> How's everyone else's progress?
> 
> I know we have quite a few ladies in the TWW already. How are you holding up? Do we have any POAS addicts here yet (I'm one! lol)

Hey vjimenez after seeing 3 cycles of BFN's Ive just decided that I would rather just hold off until im 2 days late or AF shows her ugly head lol....BFN's are so heartbreaking :cry:


----------



## IamSoBlessed

AF is expected around the 21st. So I will be testing around then. :)


----------



## vjimenez1104

LAdodgerMama said:


> Went to the doctors yesterday for a UTI and they gave me a test. It was BFN. I would have only been 4dpo so it likely wouldn't show anyway but having a feeling that this isn't the month for me.

:( hope things turn around for you soon.


----------



## vjimenez1104

IamSoBlessed said:


> AF is expected around the 21st. So I will be testing around then. :)



Welcome  looking forward to sharing this journey!


----------



## Smille24

I'm getting pinching on and off on both sides. It's usually just one. I know it's possible to release 2 eggs so could that explain why my temps have been unusually low?


----------



## ruby83

Hi ladies, I have stopped spotting (thank goodness) and on CD11. I too have been following SMEP, and been using OPK (not positive yet...).

vjimenez1104: As painful as sunburn is, I am a little jealous that it is hot enough where you are to even get sunburn! I am in Australia and it has been very cold here! Enjoy the sun xx

LAdodgerMama: Still early days sweets! Try not to stress xx 

I also get UTI's often if I don't go to the bathroom after DTD... When we are TTC I try to wait 20 mins lying down before I go because of the whole gravity thing but sometimes I fall asleep!! Ahhh

5starsplus1: I am so so with you with the holding off until you are late! As much as I am an addict with the whole POAS shaboo, I HATE seeing BFN, it really does my head in so I will wait as long as I possibly can. I have a test in my drawer so it will be hard holding out.... 

Good luck to the girls who are in the tww! I have my fingers and toes crossed from some BFP's soon!!!!!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Today was 4dpo for me (will be 5dpo in about half an hour)...been cramping on and off all day, just dull cramps, not AF like cramps. Been craving popcorn with ketchup and salt and vinegar seasoning, and poutine. Bloated and gassy, tired, and holy hell am I emotional and irritable. I snapped today because my kids accidentally spilled my tea in the front hall. Not only did I cry, but I flipped out badly. I never have this low of patience, except in pregnancy. Just seems a bit too early to get excited.


----------



## Salembaby

I have to vent a little ... I had a +opk a day later than normal, cd 18 on Monday. We dtd Sunday before DH left town. But now no thermal shift and my cm has definitely gone dry and white. I feel like chucking my thermometer out the window! I'd probably hit a tourist. i live in Europe and it's unusually cold here too. Thanks for being my place to vent about all things ttc.


----------



## vjimenez1104

BrandiCanucks said:


> Today was 4dpo for me (will be 5dpo in about half an hour)...been cramping on and off all day, just dull cramps, not AF like cramps. Been craving popcorn with ketchup and salt and vinegar seasoning, and poutine. Bloated and gassy, tired, and holy hell am I emotional and irritable. I snapped today because my kids accidentally spilled my tea in the front hall. Not only did I cry, but I flipped out badly. I never have this low of patience, except in pregnancy. Just seems a bit too early to get excited.

Brandi these all sound like great symptoms!!! FX!!! :thumbup:


----------



## vjimenez1104

Salembaby said:


> I have to vent a little ... I had a +opk a day later than normal, cd 18 on Monday. We dtd Sunday before DH left town. But now no thermal shift and my cm has definitely gone dry and white. I feel like chucking my thermometer out the window! I'd probably hit a tourist. i live in Europe and it's unusually cold here too. Thanks for being my place to vent about all things ttc.

We are always happy to host any vent sessions lol... I've had my share :) I have never done temping...


----------



## vjimenez1104

ruby83 said:


> Hi ladies, I have stopped spotting (thank goodness) and on CD11. I too have been following SMEP, and been using OPK (not positive yet...).
> 
> vjimenez1104: As painful as sunburn is, I am a little jealous that it is hot enough where you are to even get sunburn! I am in Australia and it has been very cold here! Enjoy the sun xx
> 
> LAdodgerMama: Still early days sweets! Try not to stress xx
> 
> I also get UTI's often if I don't go to the bathroom after DTD... When we are TTC I try to wait 20 mins lying down before I go because of the whole gravity thing but sometimes I fall asleep!! Ahhh
> 
> 5starsplus1: I am so so with you with the holding off until you are late! As much as I am an addict with the whole POAS shaboo, I HATE seeing BFN, it really does my head in so I will wait as long as I possibly can. I have a test in my drawer so it will be hard holding out....
> 
> Good luck to the girls who are in the tww! I have my fingers and toes crossed from some BFP's soon!!!!!!!

Oh I wish it were cold... lol it's too hot here and to top it all off my air conditioner broke down! oh NO! :nope:
I'm happy to hear you stopped spotting :thumbup:

So I haven't gotten any +OPK yet so still keeping my EOD BD... I'm estimating I will O this weekend so DH and I decided to go away for a mini-vacation to a local hotel and just BD the whole weekends :haha:


----------



## thexfadingpat

Can I join in?
I'm extremely new to this- first month TTC for our first.
We BDed twice on Sunday, once Monday, and once Tuesday. I believe O was either yesterday or it will be today- I don't temp or use opks so I am not 100% sure.
If I can hold off that long, I will be testing June 10th.
Goodluck to everyone. :)


----------



## 5starsplus1

My urge to hold out until the 7th is really getting slim lol....Im to the point where I need to call my friend to stop by my house and pick up my hpts lol....Im only 4-5 dpo but feeling the urge to POAS....luckly o=im at wrk ha....any one else getting weak lol!


----------



## vjimenez1104

thexfadingpat said:


> Can I join in?
> I'm extremely new to this- first month TTC for our first.
> We BDed twice on Sunday, once Monday, and once Tuesday. I believe O was either yesterday or it will be today- I don't temp or use opks so I am not 100% sure.
> If I can hold off that long, I will be testing June 10th.
> Goodluck to everyone. :)

Welcome to our group. I do suggest you BD today just to be sure


----------



## squirrel.

Hi ladies,

Mind if I join? I suspect I'm gearing up to ovulate as cm is seriously changing, which tipped me off last time too. I'm on CD57, so going a bit crazy waiting to ovulate! I'm still breastfeeding my daughter, which is playing havoc with my cycles. I only just got my first pp period on the 1st of April after a two-day luteal phase. What was nice was that I had loads of ovulation signs - cm, temp rise, positive OPKs, ferning, cramps etc. - so my body makes it very obvious! The more worrying thing is the 2-day luteal phase :( I've been taking vit B6 and extra vit C, so hopefully it will increase. I don't want to have to stop feeding my daughter to get pregnant again.

This will be baby number three for us when/if I eventually get pregnant! Our last one, so thinking about that is making me super emotional!!

ETA: If this is ovulation then I expect I'll be testing around the 14th of June. Knowing me I'll start only a few days after ovulation is confirmed though. I am as POAS-addicted as they come :haha:

Good luck ladies, baby dust all round!


----------



## jtink28

Mind if I join? I'm 1 dpo today. Had a mc in January and so ready for my rainbow. :)


----------



## thexfadingpat

vjimenez1104 said:


> thexfadingpat said:
> 
> 
> Can I join in?
> I'm extremely new to this- first month TTC for our first.
> We BDed twice on Sunday, once Monday, and once Tuesday. I believe O was either yesterday or it will be today- I don't temp or use opks so I am not 100% sure.
> If I can hold off that long, I will be testing June 10th.
> Goodluck to everyone. :)
> 
> Welcome to our group. I do suggest you BD today just to be sureClick to expand...

That is actually our plan.
Our friends just had a baby last night and we are going to visit them tonight. I just know that seeing their chubby little newborn is going to make me want to jump FI once we're home.
:thumbup:


----------



## ruby83

Welcome to all the newbies!! Great to see the group growing!

vjimenez1104: Ah we need to swap, i hate the cold! Hope your air con gets fixed stat! Weekend away sounds gorgeous! Have fun xx We are pretty much on the same times!

BrandiCanucks: Sounds like symptoms to me too! FX

Salembaby: I have never done temping and it sounds all a bit confusing. Where in Europe are you? We all seem to be all over the place!

5starsplus1: DON'T DO IT YET!! Too early and it is never nice to see a BFN. Hold out to at least 8-9DPO even 10 if you can. I am a POAS addict too so hoping I follow my own advice!

I am at work today so hoping I am busy and cant obsess too much. CD12 for me. Had neg OPK last night, expecting it will be positive in the next few days. 

It is our wedding anniversary this weekend so we are going out for a nice dinner and our 16 month old son is going to stay at his grandparents. Be nice to conceive this weekend :thumbup:

Take care ladies xx


----------



## 5starsplus1

Thanks Ruby83 for the making me realize that it is extremely too early...guess I was just having a moment at wrk...I wanna just try to hold off until at least June 7th...putting POAS outta my mind ha :growlmad:


----------



## Smille24

I'm so lost. My opk have been negative. They were progressing now they are super light again. 3 days ago my cm was watery, yesterday and today ew. I've had cramping since last night and stronger today. I also had a temp drop this morning. I test 2x a day, could I have missed my surge? I always have 2 days of + opks. This freaking sucks!!!


----------



## ruby83

Smille24 said:


> I'm so lost. My opk have been negative. They were progressing now they are super light again. 3 days ago my cm was watery, yesterday and today ew. I've had cramping since last night and stronger today. I also had a temp drop this morning. I test 2x a day, could I have missed my surge? I always have 2 days of + opks. This freaking sucks!!!

Mmm not sure but if you have ewcm I would bd tonight and you should be right. I use the clear blue okp so they are a lot clearer so you could always pick up one if those and test just in case? I don't temp so can't offer any advice on that. 

Maybe you drank too much water before the test so your wee was diluted?? Or I've heard some vitamins can effect it?


----------



## Smille24

ruby83 said:


> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> I'm so lost. My opk have been negative. They were progressing now they are super light again. 3 days ago my cm was watery, yesterday and today ew. I've had cramping since last night and stronger today. I also had a temp drop this morning. I test 2x a day, could I have missed my surge? I always have 2 days of + opks. This freaking sucks!!!
> 
> Mmm not sure but if you have ewcm I would bd tonight and you should be right. I use the clear blue okp so they are a lot clearer so you could always pick up one if those and test just in case? I don't temp so can't offer any advice on that.
> 
> Maybe you drank too much water before the test so your wee was diluted?? Or I've heard some vitamins can effect it?Click to expand...

I only take prenatal and I didn't have anything to drink for 2.5 hrs. Definitely not bing tonight. DH is having a rough day.


----------



## jtink28

sometimes with opk's, mine will get darker, then lighter, then bam! it's positive without warning. i always get ewcm about 3-4 days before i O, and then it switches back to watery cm on O day...weird. 

so don't stress! could be totally normal. :)


----------



## kakae

Tick tock, tick tock... Waiting for O is soooooo boring! At least in the tww you can obsess about things lol I'm so fed up with waiting ;)


----------



## Smille24

jtink28 said:


> sometimes with opk's, mine will get darker, then lighter, then bam! it's positive without warning. i always get ewcm about 3-4 days before i O, and then it switches back to watery cm on O day...weird.
> 
> so don't stress! could be totally normal. :)

Thanks. Maybe tomorrow will be +. I've had cramps all day and lower back pain. I always get moody right b4 oing and tonight I was a b**** :growlmad:. This is my 4th cycle and everything is throwing me off.


----------



## vjimenez1104

Oh no! Seems to be a lot happening today! 

Smile- take a deep breath and focus on BDing Asap. When I concevied my daughter my OPK never went positive. I followed my body's cues and did what my gut told me and it worked! I was BDing end either way but felt a shift in my boobs and CM as well as sex drive so I listened to those cues and BD like four days straight... Two weeks later? I had a beautiful BFP. Hope everything works out for you and your DH starts feeling better soon


----------



## vjimenez1104

kakae said:


> Tick tock, tick tock... Waiting for O is soooooo boring! At least in the tww you can obsess about things lol I'm so fed up with waiting ;)

Right? :haha: at least I'm enjoying all the affection from DH and BDing 
When are you set to O?


----------



## ruby83

kakae said:


> Tick tock, tick tock... Waiting for O is soooooo boring! At least in the tww you can obsess about things lol I'm so fed up with waiting ;)

Agh I am with you! I was lying in bed last night analysing how I was feeling then I thought "hang on I haven't even bloody ovulated yet!"

This is our first month ttc off BCP so I want to try not to analyse too much and drive myself crazy. I work 2 half days so my main analysing/ crazy googling days are then and the 2 hours/ day my little one sleeps. I have decided that this tww I will keep busy by: cleaning out my WIR, organising my pantry and try some of the healthy recipes I keep pinning on pinterest but never try! 

What do you ladies do to keep busy during the tww? Hit me up with some ideas that don't involve POAS!! hahaha!


----------



## kakae

Glad I'm not the only one! Life just goes by so slowly and I should know by now not to obsess as it may not happen. I'm due to ovulate on the 5th of June, which is a million hours in ttc world LOL

Tick tock, tick tock, tick tock!!


----------



## Salembaby

Vjimenenez1104- we did a night in a hotel last weekend. Enjoy!

Ruby- we live in Amsterdam, Netherlands. What about you?

As for me - my temp spiked today. I've now read it can take 2 days after o for you to have a temp spike. 

Keep doing it until you get dry cm if you don't catch your lh surge. :)


----------



## jzgrace

I've already tested twice got bfn. But my situation is weird. I just gave birth almost 5and 1/2 months ago. And af is now 11days late. My sil said she got bfn everytime she used the cheap tests while she was pregnant with her twins. My ob said wait a week and if no af they will do bloods. My birthday is in a week so it may be a birthday surprise. If not, it's menopause lol jk


----------



## ruby83

I am in Australia- a million miles away from the majority of you all! Hahaha! I have never been to Amsterdam but I love Europe! It is just so far (and expensive) for us to travel!

Time does go slowly when ttc but I am trying to tell myself that it could take a few months so I want to relax but that is easier said than done!

My hubby has been unwell this week but has been a trooper with the whole DTD! He is feeling better now lucky just in time for my expected ovulation!

I have noticed a change in my CM (sorry TMI) it is now thicker and creamer so I am hoping this means that O is on track to come this weekend... I am not a CM expert but I tell you what I have googled it a great deal today! What would I do without the internet (or this forum!)

Not long for the early June testers now!


----------



## ruby83

jzgrace said:


> I've already tested twice got bfn. But my situation is weird. I just gave birth almost 5and 1/2 months ago. And af is now 11days late. My sil said she got bfn everytime she used the cheap tests while she was pregnant with her twins. My ob said wait a week and if no af they will do bloods. My birthday is in a week so it may be a birthday surprise. If not, it's menopause lol jk

Are you ttc jzgrace? When my LO was 5.5 months I was using every means of protection I could to not get pregnant! My sister has only 14 months between her two though and it is so cute! They are 5 and 6 now and best friends! Hope you get the response you want xxx


----------



## jzgrace

ruby83 said:


> jzgrace said:
> 
> 
> I've already tested twice got bfn. But my situation is weird. I just gave birth almost 5and 1/2 months ago. And af is now 11days late. My sil said she got bfn everytime she used the cheap tests while she was pregnant with her twins. My ob said wait a week and if no af they will do bloods. My birthday is in a week so it may be a birthday surprise. If not, it's menopause lol jk
> 
> Are you ttc jzgrace? When my LO was 5.5 months I was using every means of protection I could to not get pregnant! My sister has only 14 months between her two though and it is so cute! They are 5 and 6 now and best friends! Hope you get the response you want xxxClick to expand...

Oh lord no!! Lol i wasn't trying this time. My husband won't leave me alone if you know what i mean,and this was not planned at all(nor prevented obviously)!!! My husband is actually freaking out!! Haha! But he said "its no big deal, you do most everything anyway!" I told him he better get used to doing everything i do!


----------



## ruby83

It may well be your body getting back in the swing of things. Are you BFing? I think AF only came back when my little one was 6 months. And was irregular for a while until I went on the pill. 

Hahaha good old hubby! 2 under 2 would be a lot of work for both parents I am imagining!

Happy Birthday for next week xx


----------



## jzgrace

I am bfing and supplementing. I've had three af since birth and they've been regular. So i thought it was weird that I'm so late this month. You could be right though, but i have had crazy symptoms. Nausea headaches dizziness mood swings fatigue cramping hallacious appetite frequent urination hot flashes. Idk i just have to wait another week/or not. We'll see if she shows!!


----------



## squirrel.

I agree with those of you saying waiting for ovulation is boring! Even though the TWW is agonising and drags on, at least you can obsess over things. I'm onto CD58 now and still waiting to ovulate! So frustrated with it all.

JZgraze - would your doctor do a blood test to see if you are? Some women don't et positive tests till a few weeks in. My friend doesn't get BFPs till she's around 7 weeks or so - her body must just not filter much hCG into her urine.


----------



## ruby83

Mmm, they do sound like pregnancy symptoms jzgrace!

Squirrel: Geez thats a long cycle! Is that a normal cycle for you? xx


----------



## squirrel.

No, normally around 30 days, but I'm still breastfeeding and I only just got my first period on the 1st of April, so this is only my second cycle. Hormones get really messed up when you breastfeed. I think I may be about to ovulate at last though as I have had tons of ewcm the last two days. This has only happened once before since having my daughter and that was when I ovulated in March, so I'm hopeful this is it. OPK very light though this morning :(


----------



## Smille24

vjimenez1104 said:


> Oh no! Seems to be a lot happening today!
> 
> Smile- take a deep breath and focus on BDing Asap. When I concevied my daughter my OPK never went positive. I followed my body's cues and did what my gut told me and it worked! I was BDing end either way but felt a shift in my boobs and CM as well as sex drive so I listened to those cues and BD like four days straight... Two weeks later? I had a beautiful BFP. Hope everything works out for you and your DH starts feeling better soon

We'll dtd tonight. Last night I had an increase in cm but low temp again this morning. I'm sure it will be + soon. DH works 72 hrs a week and is overly exhausted so :sex: isn't something he can handle every day. I've told him we can put it off but he wants a baby now. We've been dtd every 2 days but I still feel awful.


----------



## ruby83

72 hours in a week! Wowsa! That is crazy, no wonder the poor guy gets tired! Is this just an interim thing for him or is it a pretty normal working week?

I am expecting a positive OPK in the next day or so too (FX), so we will both be in the tww very shortly!


----------



## Smille24

ruby83 said:


> 72 hours in a week! Wowsa! That is crazy, no wonder the poor guy gets tired! Is this just an interim thing for him or is it a pretty normal working week?
> 
> I am expecting a positive OPK in the next day or so too (FX), so we will both be in the tww very shortly!

He's been on this schedule for 2 months and will be finishing up and back to a 50 hr work week next week. His job has periods of time where overtime is forced. I feel awful but I did suggest a break.

Woohoo! I hope we're in the tww soon.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

The part I hate the most is after ovulation, when you get close to when the bay would implant, but it's still too early to test, so you have to impatiently wait for a day you CAN test on. The days drag on.

6dpo today and I felt a few minutes of pinching pain on the left side and cramping early this morning. I'm sooooo freaking exhausted today, despite 8 hours of sleep. So maybe?


----------



## squirrel.

Smile24 - your poor guy! That sounds horrid. I can see why you feel bad for him. Hopefully this will be your month and there won't be the pressure any more.

Brandi - sounds really promising! With my daughter I had cramps in my ovaries well before my BFP. The tiredness sounds good too.

As for me - definitely nearing ovulation (at last!!! CD58 today!). Tons more EWCM and my OPK was a lot darker today when I took it around noon. Not positive yet, but close. I've also been feeling tender in my ovary area and bloated. We dtd today, yesterday and two days before that, but now my husband is going away for the weekend (great timing!). He's not back till Sunday. If I ovulate Saturday like I suspect I will, then we'll have dtd 0-5, 0-3 and 0-2. Hope that will be enough! Now just to hope my luteal phase is longer than two days this time!!


----------



## jtink28

only 2 or 3 dpo today, but a little crampy. i know it's normal, but it's hard not to be hopeful, just a little. we dtd 7 days in a row this month, lol - 4 days before + opk and 3 days after. needless to say, we're exhausted. 

brandi, i totally get it. waiting for O is boring, but waiting to test after O? TORTURE.

and you girls with long cycles?? you are heroes! i only have 25-26 day cycles, but any longer than that and i'd go mad. you girls are so patient and awesome.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I broke down and used the last IC I had in my possession. At least I know I can't test again for a few days lol
 



Attached Files:







11304361_483627585126626_1128647397_n.jpg
File size: 64 KB
Views: 17


----------



## squirrel.

Brandi there is a clear line on that test!! Did it show up in the time limit? Fingers crossed!


----------



## vjimenez1104

squirrel. said:
 

> Brandi there is a clear line on that test!! Did it show up in the time limit? Fingers crossed!

Right? I thought I was the only one that saw it!!!!


----------



## Smille24

BrandiCanucks said:


> I broke down and used the last IC I had in my possession. At least I know I can't test again for a few days lol

I see a line!!!!


----------



## Smille24

My cm has increased unlike any other months b4, but opk is still negative grrr. I'm going to try to bd tonight.


----------



## squirrel.

Fingers crossed it goes positive soon smille24. I'm in exactly the same situation. Just more and more ewcm, but opk still negative. Though admittedly the one I did at lunch time was getting much darker.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yeah, it showed up in the 10-15 minute mark, but I'm hesitant to trust it because I'm only 6dpo and I've had a nasty false positive on that test before. This one was from a completely different batch. Can't afford another test til Monday.


----------



## Smille24

squirrel. said:


> Fingers crossed it goes positive soon smille24. I'm in exactly the same situation. Just more and more ewcm, but opk still negative. Though admittedly the one I did at lunch time was getting much darker.

Maybe it will be + tonight, but I'm doubtful. I've also had cramps and lower back pain for 3 days. Fxd for both of us.


----------



## squirrel.

Brandi that's exciting!! Fingers crossed for you! I've had bad evaps on similar tests, proper faint pink lines that show in the time limit. They're so crushing!

My opk is getting there. This is this norning's compared to one I just took. I hope tomorrow it'll be positive.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Smille24

squirrel. said:


> Brandi that's exciting!! Fingers crossed for you! I've had bad evaps on similar tests, proper faint pink lines that show in the time limit. They're so crushing!
> 
> My opk is getting there. This is this norning's compared to one I just took. I hope tomorrow it'll be positive.

Wow that did progress! There's hope for me!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Great progression squirrel! Get dancing!


----------



## squirrel.

My husband has just left for the weekend and won't be back till late Sunday night. He's a musician and is away most weekends this summer at festivals. So TTC will be interrupted if I ovulate at the weekends :/ We did manage to dtd today though (and yesterday and Monday).

I think if it's positive tomorrow then I'll ovulate at some point tomorrow night or Saturday, in which case we may have dtd enough times. We'll have done it five days before, three days before and two days before if I ovulate Saturday. Fingers crossed! I also really really hope my luteal phase is longer than 2 days this time and that that was just because it was my first cycle after having my daughter.


----------



## vjimenez1104

Still no +opk.... BDing EOD like a champ.


----------



## Smille24

My opk was so light even this evening and cm went away. It's still a little early.


----------



## ruby83

Brandi: I see a line too! Fingers crossed for you hon!

Aghhh I am still getting negative OPK too! So feel your pain ladies! So frustrating I just want to be in the tww already ARGHHHHH! It is 7.30am here (Friday) so I will test around 5pm after I dont go to the bathroom for 3 hours (that is hell for me becuase I drink a lot of tea!). By rough calculations I thought I would ovulate Sunday so I guess I shouldn't expect a + until today/ tomorrow even.

After a + OPK do you generally O the next day?

xxx


----------



## squirrel.

Ruby I tend to get two days of positive OPKs and then ovulate the day after the second day of OPKs if that makes sense?


----------



## ruby83

So you keep testing after you get a +? I was going to save any extra sticks I have after I get a + because I use teh Clearblue ones and they are $$$! So if I get a + today (FX) I will DTD tonight, tomorrow and sunday just to be sure. That should cover me then right?


----------



## squirrel.

I use cheapies, so test until they go negative again and a temp rise confirms ovulation. You should definitely be okay though with dtd on those days. I've read that optimum time for dtd is two days before O. Do you temp to confirm ovulation has happened?


----------



## ruby83

No I am not temping, just using OPK and trying to analyse my CM! Maybe I will keep testing this month until it goes negative just in case. The Clear Blue ones work out to be $5 a stick. I can't find any cheapies here in Australia. If this is not my month I might look at ordering some from the US.


----------



## Smille24

I get 2 days of + opk. I usually always O the 2nd day, confirmed with temp rise the following day. Everyone is different. I'd definitely look into ic's. I can't imagine spending $5 a stick.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So I just went back on former posts and found one I made at 4dpo. I went on to get a BFP at 10dpo with that pregnancy.



> Holy friggin crap! I am STARVING today! I feel like I haven't been able to eat enough today...I usually will stop eating after 6, and not eat more than twice a day, but today I've had two bowls of cereal, a bagel with cream cheese, three cheesestrings, a turkey hummus wrap, a few bites of candy, and a large plate of spaghetti. I JUST had the wrap 10 minutes ago and my stomach is already begging for more food!
> 
> 4dpo and so far, I've been gassy, bloated, crampy, exhausted, and yesterday started the hunger. Today, I felt even more exhausted, and had some nausea too and felt some twinges on my right side.

6dpo and I've been gassy, bloated, crampy, exhausted, today I've been STARVING and pinching pain on the left, plus a possible :bfp:, irritable, bitchy, and emotional, craving popcorn with ketchupand salt and vinegar seasoning and poutine (OMG I WANT POUTINE!!!) cervix is medium and firm, and I have stringy white CM. I had NO CM yesterday. Can't wait til Monday to confirm!


----------



## 5starsplus1

BrandiCanucks said:


> So I just went back on former posts and found one I made at 4dpo. I went on to get a BFP at 10dpo with that pregnancy.
> 
> 
> 
> Holy friggin crap! I am STARVING today! I feel like I haven't been able to eat enough today...I usually will stop eating after 6, and not eat more than twice a day, but today I've had two bowls of cereal, a bagel with cream cheese, three cheesestrings, a turkey hummus wrap, a few bites of candy, and a large plate of spaghetti. I JUST had the wrap 10 minutes ago and my stomach is already begging for more food!
> 
> 4dpo and so far, I've been gassy, bloated, crampy, exhausted, and yesterday started the hunger. Today, I felt even more exhausted, and had some nausea too and felt some twinges on my right side.
> 
> 6dpo and I've been gassy, bloated, crampy, exhausted, today I've been STARVING and pinching pain on the left, plus a possible :bfp:, irritable, bitchy, and emotional, craving popcorn with ketchupand salt and vinegar seasoning and poutine (OMG I WANT POUTINE!!!) cervix is medium and firm, and I have stringy white CM. I had NO CM yesterday. Can't wait til Monday to confirm!Click to expand...

Hey Brandi do you have a pic of the test...would love to see!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

5starsplus1 said:


> BrandiCanucks said:
> 
> 
> So I just went back on former posts and found one I made at 4dpo. I went on to get a BFP at 10dpo with that pregnancy.
> 
> 
> 
> Holy friggin crap! I am STARVING today! I feel like I haven't been able to eat enough today...I usually will stop eating after 6, and not eat more than twice a day, but today I've had two bowls of cereal, a bagel with cream cheese, three cheesestrings, a turkey hummus wrap, a few bites of candy, and a large plate of spaghetti. I JUST had the wrap 10 minutes ago and my stomach is already begging for more food!
> 
> 4dpo and so far, I've been gassy, bloated, crampy, exhausted, and yesterday started the hunger. Today, I felt even more exhausted, and had some nausea too and felt some twinges on my right side.
> 
> 6dpo and I've been gassy, bloated, crampy, exhausted, today I've been STARVING and pinching pain on the left, plus a possible :bfp:, irritable, bitchy, and emotional, craving popcorn with ketchupand salt and vinegar seasoning and poutine (OMG I WANT POUTINE!!!) cervix is medium and firm, and I have stringy white CM. I had NO CM yesterday. Can't wait til Monday to confirm!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Brandi do you have a pic of the test...would love to see!Click to expand...

It's definitely there, but it took 10-15 minutes to show up, and I've gotten a nasty false BFP a few months ago with this brand. Gonna test again on Monday with an FRER. The pic with the blue OPKs is the false positive I had in December.
 



Attached Files:







11304361_483627585126626_1128647397_n.jpg
File size: 64 KB
Views: 5









10833975_400478443441541_932059624_n.jpg
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## 5starsplus1

BrandiCanucks said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrandiCanucks said:
> 
> 
> So I just went back on former posts and found one I made at 4dpo. I went on to get a BFP at 10dpo with that pregnancy.
> 
> 
> 
> Holy friggin crap! I am STARVING today! I feel like I haven't been able to eat enough today...I usually will stop eating after 6, and not eat more than twice a day, but today I've had two bowls of cereal, a bagel with cream cheese, three cheesestrings, a turkey hummus wrap, a few bites of candy, and a large plate of spaghetti. I JUST had the wrap 10 minutes ago and my stomach is already begging for more food!
> 
> 4dpo and so far, I've been gassy, bloated, crampy, exhausted, and yesterday started the hunger. Today, I felt even more exhausted, and had some nausea too and felt some twinges on my right side.
> 
> 6dpo and I've been gassy, bloated, crampy, exhausted, today I've been STARVING and pinching pain on the left, plus a possible :bfp:, irritable, bitchy, and emotional, craving popcorn with ketchupand salt and vinegar seasoning and poutine (OMG I WANT POUTINE!!!) cervix is medium and firm, and I have stringy white CM. I had NO CM yesterday. Can't wait til Monday to confirm!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Brandi do you have a pic of the test...would love to see!Click to expand...
> 
> It's definitely there, but it took 10-15 minutes to show up, and I've gotten a nasty false BFP a few months ago with this brand. Gonna test again on Monday with an FRER. The pic with the blue OPKs is the false positive I had in December.Click to expand...

Looking good...thanks for posting....did u have any symptoms if so can u list them please....sorry to keep bothering you :hugs:


----------



## ruby83

Oooh looking good Brandi! You could be our first BFP!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

5starsplus1 said:


> BrandiCanucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrandiCanucks said:
> 
> 
> So I just went back on former posts and found one I made at 4dpo. I went on to get a BFP at 10dpo with that pregnancy.
> 
> 
> 
> Holy friggin crap! I am STARVING today! I feel like I haven't been able to eat enough today...I usually will stop eating after 6, and not eat more than twice a day, but today I've had two bowls of cereal, a bagel with cream cheese, three cheesestrings, a turkey hummus wrap, a few bites of candy, and a large plate of spaghetti. I JUST had the wrap 10 minutes ago and my stomach is already begging for more food!
> 
> 4dpo and so far, I've been gassy, bloated, crampy, exhausted, and yesterday started the hunger. Today, I felt even more exhausted, and had some nausea too and felt some twinges on my right side.
> 
> 6dpo and I've been gassy, bloated, crampy, exhausted, today I've been STARVING and pinching pain on the left, plus a possible :bfp:, irritable, bitchy, and emotional, craving popcorn with ketchupand salt and vinegar seasoning and poutine (OMG I WANT POUTINE!!!) cervix is medium and firm, and I have stringy white CM. I had NO CM yesterday. Can't wait til Monday to confirm!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Brandi do you have a pic of the test...would love to see!Click to expand...
> 
> It's definitely there, but it took 10-15 minutes to show up, and I've gotten a nasty false BFP a few months ago with this brand. Gonna test again on Monday with an FRER. The pic with the blue OPKs is the false positive I had in December.Click to expand...
> 
> Looking good...thanks for posting....did u have any symptoms if so can u list them please....sorry to keep bothering you :hugs:Click to expand...

6dpo and I've been gassy, bloated, crampy, exhausted, today I've been STARVING and pinching pain on the left, plus a possible , irritable, bitchy, and emotional, craving popcorn with ketchupand salt and vinegar seasoning and poutine (OMG I WANT POUTINE!!!) cervix is medium and firm, and I have stringy white CM. I had NO CM yesterday.


----------



## ruby83

Hi ladies, I am getting mild cramping today. Is that a sign of ovulation? I have also had an increase in CM but it is more thick and white, and then sometimes watery rather than ew. I will use my OKP later to be sure. We DTD last night and I think we will just keep going every day until O...


----------



## ruby83

Aghh just used the OPK and it was a negative again! Grrrr! :wacko:


----------



## ruby83

Sorry for flooding this thread about my OPK BUT... I use the clearblue OPK and I just read that you should test with FMU!!! I always thought it was better to test in the afternoon so I have been testing around 3-4pm (after about a 2 hour hold). I have googled a lot today and people are saying that clearblue are a little different in how they test and more accurate with FMU! Farrr out! Trust me to spend $50 on 10 tests and not read the bloody instructions! Has anyone used these ones before?

We will DTD tonight and I will test in the morning tomorrow with FMU. 

I am really not always this intense (at least I don't think I am), but coming off BCP, and spotting after AF, I am really worried I am not going to ovulate this month.


----------



## TTCMrsT

Morning girls, have been very busy so the 2ww has gone so fast that I forgot and now 15dpo and CD29. Will test tomorrow now I have remembered but not expecting much, no real symptoms but then I had lots last month so seems my changes as it pleases each cycle.


----------



## squirrel.

Brandi - all sounds great! Fingers crossed for Monday.

Ruby - is this your first cycle after birth control? It's probably quite likely that will make it irregular (not definitely though). Hopefully it won't be, but something to bear in mind. I hope your OPK goes positive today.

TTCMrsT - I wish my TWWs flew by :haha: I am way too obsessive! Good luck for testing. The month we fell pregnant with my son I didn't have any symptoms. We weren't trying, so i wasn't obsessing over them, but I didn't notice anything out of the ordinary.

My OPK was darker again this morning, but not quite there. Feeling very full and tender in uterus area, so hopefully that is a sign ovulation is near. A lot less EWCM this morning. Hoping this doesn't mean it was my body trying to ovulate and then failing :( I read an interesting thing last night that taking vitamin b6 to increase your luteal phase can also delay ovulation. So now I don't know what to do. I do need it as my luteal phase last cycle was only two days (first post partum cycle with breastfeeding messing it up too), but then again I don't want to have to wait two months to ovulate every time :(


----------



## ruby83

Yep this is my first month off BCP. I have mild cramps and have notice my cm go from creamy yesterday to thiner now so I really think O is close. I am going to try tomorrow morning (its evening here now in Australia), with FMU and see how I go. You are right though that I should expect that I may be irregular and take a while to get a "normal" cycle!

I hope everyone has a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## squirrel.

Sounds like a good sign Ruby, hope it turns positive tomorrow. I'm a big believer in listening to your body and when you know your signs, it's easy to predict when it's coming. I'm on CD 59 today and finally got my +OPK, but I knew that it was coming as my body sends me some obvious signs.

Just got this beauty :D the test line started to turn dark the second the liquid touched it and it's been darker than the control line the whole time. Feeling very tender and full in my uterus area. Hoping for ovulation tonight or tomorrow morning as then we will have had brilliant timing. If I get two days of OPKs like I have done in the past and then don't ovulate till Sunday our timing won't be brilliant and my husband is away till Sunday night. Eek! Come on body! Ovulate! Here's hoping my temp goes up tomorrow.

This little stick has made me sooooo happy :D and the dye hasn't even finished moving across yet.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7660.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ruby83

Yay Squirrel! And thanks for your support! Soon you'll no longer be waiting to O, you'll be in the tww! Our waiting never ends! Hope your timings work out well! Must suck having a long cycle! &#128564;


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Go catch that egg, squirrel!!!

Maybe we can be in he same due date club again lol

AFM, woke up to nausea and $400 in my bank account. Gonna save FMU and go buy some dollar store tests.


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks Ruby. It does suck :( I am very impatient when it comes to stuff like this, so waiting endlessly to ovulate is very very frustrating. Fertility Friend is estimating ovulation tomorrow on CD60, the chart is so long!

Sounds good Brandi! Let us know what the test says. Though 7dpo is still very early, so don't worry if it's a BFN. 

It would be cool to be in another birth group together. I've seen quite a few ladies over in first tri that were due around the same time as us last time, but a few weeks ahead. Would be weird to be a few weeks behind the same women as last time :)


----------



## squirrel.

Crazy chart :) never seen -1dpo before or it pinning ovulation before I've even ovulated (usually it waits for three raised temps. Maybe even fertility friend is getting impatient!
 



Attached Files:







Screen Shot 2015-05-29 at 13.18.04.jpg
File size: 61.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Smille24

DH fell asleep so no :sex: for me last night :growlmad:. My temp is still low so I definitely haven't ovulated yet so I'm forcing him tonight lol.


----------



## jtink28

is anyone else going totally insane waiting??? i'm 3 dpo today and i feel like time is just crawling by. ugh!


----------



## emma1985

I tested early and got my BFP. :)


----------



## Tai86

emma1985 said:


> I tested early and got my BFP. :)




CONGRATS!!! Testig 6/6....


LADIES!!!! I NEED HELP...I WANT TO KNOW WHAT U GUYS THINK MY PROBABILTY OF BEING PREGGERS IS....... ok i have 25 day avg cycle lengths. i started the 17th ended 23rd had sex early morning on 25th(between1am-3am) i think i ovulated the 26th can i be pregnant?if not all quizes ive took online says my ovulation day was either27th or 28th...the 26th i got pinchy feelings on right side btw so thats y i think i did ovulate then


----------



## 5starsplus1

emma1985 said:


> I tested early and got my BFP. :)

congrats emma :happydance:...would love to see ur test and could you post ur symptoms please!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

:bfn: this morning @7dpo
 



Attached Files:







11117861_483933531762698_37730599_n.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## squirrel.

Smille24 - how frustrating (but totally understandable with his long hours!), hopefully you still have time to catch that egg.

jtink28 - I am terrible in the TWW, but anything is better than waiting 60 days to ovulate! Id take the TWW over that any day. During the TWW I have been known to obsess and for time to crawl along, but Im really looking forward to it this time. Hopefully Ill get a TWW - Im a bit worried I will still have a short luteal phase with breastfeeding.

Emma1985 - HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Tai86 - Even if you ovulated the 27th or 28th, there would still be a chance as sperm can live up to 5 days inside a womans body, especially if conditions are favourable (EWCM). Good luck.

Brandi - :hugs: Its still so early for a BFP at 7dpo, they are very rare! Hopefully youll see one over the next few days.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​
AFM - Ive been taking OPK after OPK every time I go to the loo just because I cant get enough of seeing them turn so positive. After staring at negative ones for two months I am very excited to see them turn positive for a change! Also waiting to see when my surge ends. I hope its today! I really want to ovulate sooner rather than later.


----------



## vjimenez1104

YAYYYYY Congrats to Emma! she's our 1st :bfp: I'm so happy! I should be O this weekend so we have switched from EOD to Every day starting last night. 
We have several testers coming up so exciting! Hopefully i'll be in the TWW by monday :)


----------



## vjimenez1104

Update:

Emma1985 6/1 -- :bfp: yay! :)
Stephaniexx 6/1
BrandiCanucks 6/1
Pothole 6/1
Chrissytina 6/1
Beautyfulhibi 6/1
Jessiebella86 6/2
LAdodgermama 6/4
Danielle1984 6/4
Jtink28 6/6
Tinkai 6/6
Tai86 6/6
Sweet86 6/6
5starsplus1 6/7
Disneymom1129 6/7
Wwchix 6/8-6/12
Squirrel 6/12
Vjimenez1104 6/15
Ruby83 6/15
Smille24 6/17
Firewife80 6/18
Dovell830 6/18
Kakae 6/18-6/20
Iamsoblessed 6/21
NikTik 6/22


----------



## squirrel.

vjimenez1104 could you please add me to the list? I plan to test on the 12th of June.


----------



## vjimenez1104

:dust:

All of these ladies are testing next week yay!!! hoping to see many many :bfp: :dance:

Emma1985 6/1 -- :bfp: yay! :)
Stephaniexx 6/1
BrandiCanucks 6/1
Pothole 6/1
Chrissytina 6/1
Beautyfulhibi 6/1
Jessiebella86 6/2
LAdodgermama 6/4
Danielle1984 6/4
Tinkai 6/6
Tai86 6/6
Sweet86 6/6
Jtink28 6/6


----------



## vjimenez1104

Squirrel - Just added you :)


----------



## Tai86

squirrel. said:


> Smille24 - how frustrating (but totally understandable with his long hours!), hopefully you still have time to catch that egg.
> 
> jtink28 - I am terrible in the TWW, but anything is better than waiting 60 days to ovulate! Id take the TWW over that any day. During the TWW I have been known to obsess and for time to crawl along, but Im really looking forward to it this time. Hopefully Ill get a TWW - Im a bit worried I will still have a short luteal phase with breastfeeding.
> 
> Emma1985 - HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> Tai86 - Even if you ovulated the 27th or 28th, there would still be a chance as sperm can live up to 5 days inside a womans body, especially if conditions are favourable (EWCM). Good luck.
> 
> Brandi - :hugs: Its still so early for a BFP at 7dpo, they are very rare! Hopefully youll see one over the next few days.
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​
> AFM - Ive been taking OPK after OPK every time I go to the loo just because I cant get enough of seeing them turn so positive. After staring at negative ones for two months I am very excited to see them turn positive for a change! Also waiting to see when my surge ends. I hope its today! I really want to ovulate sooner rather than later.

Ok.Thank you for your response....NEXT WEEK HURRY UP!!!!!!!:wacko:


----------



## jtink28

I'll be testing June 6th!


----------



## enmaree

Moving over from lurking on the May thread. Period was expected yesterday, but it's not always reliable. I did take a test on Monday (11dpo), and it appeared negative so I figured I was out. I was just looking at the picture I took of it and I think I see something? I feel crazy looking at these tests.
 



Attached Files:







52915.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 21


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I just did another test and a line showed within 4 minutes. It is super super faint but it's definitely there!!!
 



Attached Files:







maybe2.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 24


----------



## squirrel.

Enmaree - I think I can see something. Are you going to test again?

Brandi - Looks like there is the start of a BFP there! Hope so!


----------



## 5starsplus1

BrandiCanucks said:


> I just did another test and a line showed within 4 minutes. It is super super faint but it's definitely there!!!

Congrats Brandi....I can't see it but I trust your judgement :happydance:
Im still holding out until June 7th lol...so scared of a BFN


----------



## squirrel.

How many kids does everyone want to have or plan on having?

We have always planned for three, so our next baby will be our last. I am very sad about this fact as deep down I know I want four, but it was a push to get my husband to go from wanting only two to agreeing to have three. I would never try and push him to have a fourth. I also don't think we could afford it or have the space for four - we live in central London and our beautiful house is as expensive as we could ever go so I doubt we could get a bigger place unless we moved out of London and with my husband using one of the bedrooms as a music studio there just wouldn't be any room for four kids. I would still love it though if by some miraculously small chance I fell pregnant with twins this next go. I have always always wanted twins (no idea why, they do run in my mother's family and I have always been around lots of twins so maybe that's why) and I would also get the four kids I want.

How about you guys?


----------



## vjimenez1104

enmaree said:


> Moving over from lurking on the May thread. Period was expected yesterday, but it's not always reliable. I did take a test one Monday (11dpo), and it appeared negative so I figured I was out. I was just looking at the picture I took of it and I think I see something? I feel crazy looking at these tests.

Welcome! Maybe it's me? Maybe I have bad Line eye!!! But I think I see something..... :winkwink:


----------



## vjimenez1104

BrandiCanucks said:


> I just did another test and a line showed within 4 minutes. It is super super faint but it's definitely there!!!

Yay!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## enmaree

BrandiCanucks said:


> I just did another test and a line showed within 4 minutes. It is super super faint but it's definitely there!!!

I see something, too! :thumbup:



squirrel. said:


> Enmaree - I think I can see something. Are you going to test again?

Yes, I am going to test again in a few hours with a Dollar Tree test. 



squirrel. said:


> How many kids does everyone want to have or plan on having?

Right now, it's three, and also, "We'll see." I have two kids with my ex-husband, and so my current husband and I are ttc his first. He has said just one child, but then he asks me how many I want, and then he says maybe more, so we just waffle back and forth about it. I never thought I would have more than two, and I also never imagined I would be getting divorced and marrying someone else, so who knows! Life's weird. 

I am in school, working on my B.A., and I want to get my masters, so I have to consider that. As well as my health, because I have some chronic issues that were exacerbated by my last pregnancy. It really depends on a lot of factors.


----------



## vjimenez1104

Enmaree - Uh-oh! that means I won't get any work done stalking the refresh button waiting for your test results........ :wacko:


----------



## jtink28

We are only having two, so this will be my last baby. I have Crohn's, and had to have a c-section, so I don't want more than 2 of those. :)


----------



## enmaree

vjimenez1104 said:


> Enmaree - Uh-oh! that means I won't get any work done stalking the refresh button waiting for your test results........ :wacko:

I know, right?! I am supposed to be doing homework, or cleaning, or anything else productive, but here I am! :headspin:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Here's an enhanced shot. Easier to see, lol. It's definitely there.
 



Attached Files:







11377370_10206652546897203_3008730116142780231_n.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 20


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I have 4 kids already, two boys and two girls. This will be number 5


----------



## vjimenez1104

enmaree said:


> vjimenez1104 said:
> 
> 
> Enmaree - Uh-oh! that means I won't get any work done stalking the refresh button waiting for your test results........ :wacko:
> 
> I know, right?! I am supposed to be doing homework, or cleaning, or anything else productive, but here I am! :headspin:Click to expand...



Why are you waiting?


----------



## vjimenez1104

BrandiCanucks said:


> Here's an enhanced shot. Easier to see, lol. It's definitely there.



Yay. Promising start to a :bfp:


----------



## enmaree

vjimenez1104 said:


> Why are you waiting?

I drank a lot of coffee this morning :coffee:


----------



## Smille24

Congrats. Both tests look like bfp to me!

DH wants 3 kids, I'm waiting to see how it is to have 2 first. If we decide on 3 I want them within 1.5 to 2 yrs apart. Not 7 or 8 like it would be now. 

I just used an opk and it was almost +. I feel like crap too :-(


----------



## 5starsplus1

I have 5 kids 2 girls 3 boys and my new hubby had a son but he passed from an inoperable brain tumor (he would have bn 19 on June 29th)...He passed away on the 9th of July, so im praying super hard that this is our BFP this month to bring some joy around for the next couple of months...last year was hard on him and im really really crossing everything and praying really hard that this is our month!


----------



## vjimenez1104

squirrel. said:


> How many kids does everyone want to have or plan on having?
> 
> We have always planned for three, so our next baby will be our last. I am very sad about this fact as deep down I know I want four, but it was a push to get my husband to go from wanting only two to agreeing to have three. I would never try and push him to have a fourth. I also don't think we could afford it or have the space for four - we live in central London and our beautiful house is as expensive as we could ever go so I doubt we could get a bigger place unless we moved out of London and with my husband using one of the bedrooms as a music studio there just wouldn't be any room for four kids. I would still love it though if by some miraculously small chance I fell pregnant with twins this next go. I have always always wanted twins (no idea why, they do run in my mother's family and I have always been around lots of twins so maybe that's why) and I would also get the four kids I want.
> 
> How about you guys?


Well... I know I might get some heat for my answer... :haha:

but here it goes... I've never really been a "kid person" I was always very easily annoyed with brat kids that disrespect their parents and are laways saying " i told you so" blah blah blah.... so I always said I didn't want kids... then after 3 years married, i had baby fever and went for it. Got pregnant right away and had my beautiful daughter Natalie who is now 5 yo and just graduated VPK!(Her pic is below :) ) I was 100% convinced I was going to have an only child and that was it. We were both 100% convinced (or so we thought) that we were going to have an only child.. well 3 months ago that changed. I was on my period and feeling very emotional and had a horrible nightmare of me and my husband dying at older age (60) and my daughter as an adult alone at our funeral without siblings... it hit me... SHE DOESN'T HAVE SIBLINGS! I felt so bad! I had been extremely selfish. The thought of having to change my freedom, and family dynamics, and travel flexibility (my and my DD travel a lot! 2-3 times a year) all scared me out of having another child. And then I realized that having another baby wouldn't hurt my life, or family, it would enhance it! so we finally decided on #2 and I have never wanted anything this much! will there be a #3? who know? :) there's my story. sorry for the length
 



Attached Files:







family pic.jpg
File size: 48.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## squirrel.

vjimenez1104 - That's a lovely story. That's one of the reasons I want three or even four, for my children to be surrounded by siblings as they grow up. My son is autistic and I really hope that as he grows he will have the love and support of his siblings around him, especially when we're not around anymore.


----------



## Smille24

I had my DD from a previous relationship. My dh and I dated all through high school and split when we both went our separate ways for college but remained good friends. He was there the day she was born and has raised her as his own ever since. He adopted her just a few months ago.
I was content with just 1, but it would mean everything to my dh to have one of his own. I am having major baby fever now.


----------



## Beautyfulhibi

Congratulations Emma1985. 
I hope I'll be as blessed as you are.


----------



## vjimenez1104

Ugh! I have to rant!! So the past 4 days on Facebook I've had 6 different friends get surprise pregnancies!!! I'm so happy for them but at the same time upset at me for not having :bfp: yet. Not even +OPk as I tested a few hours ago. I know I know. All will be fine I get it. I just needed to vent for a minute... Seems everyone in my friends group is getting pregnant but me these days


----------



## ruby83

Wow, I go to sleep and wake up with so much to catch up on! Damn living on the other side of the world to most of you!

emma1985: Congrats our first BFP!!! Here is to a happy and healthy 9 months xx

Smille24: I hope hubby feels up to BD today! I am sure your line will be + next try!

enmaree: keep testing! The line will get darker!

Brandi: I think I see something faint but its there! YAY!!

5starsplus1: So sorry to hear of your loss! FX for a BFP for you hon x

vjimenez1104: Gorgeous family pic! Your daughter is a cutie!

So I got a positive OPK this morning! YAY! All my stressing for nothing considering I wass expecting to ovulate Sunday and got + today with FMU (Saturday morning here). DTD Sunday, Tues, Thurs, Fri and will go again tonight, Sunday and Monday! FX

We would like 2 children. Both my hubby and I have 2 kids in our family and really like that dynamic! I had a pretty traumatic birth and my son was 5 weeks early and needed to stay in the Special Care Unit for 2 weeks which was so tough (but I know so mnay have it worse!). Didn't think I would be ready to go through it all again so soon (DS is 16 months) but I would really like a close age gap and it kind of happened all of a sudden that both hubby and I thought "yep, lets do it!" . We thought we would start now in case it took a few months (ideally I would like 2.5 year gap). But now we have started I want to be pregnant RIGHT NOW! hahaha! So not a patient person!

Sqirrel: I love London- although not sure i could live there with the weather! I am a summer girl all the way! How gorgeous to live in Central London too! Is your hubby a musician? Twins freak me out! Seriously, how do people cope with 2 at once! Hahaha!


----------



## Smille24

vjimenez1104 said:


> Ugh! I have to rant!! So the past 4 days on Facebook I've had 6 different friends get surprise pregnancies!!! I'm so happy for them but at the same time upset at me for not having :bfp: yet. Not even +OPk as I tested a few hours ago. I know I know. All will be fine I get it. I just needed to vent for a minute... Seems everyone in my friends group is getting pregnant but me these days

Don't even get me started on Facebook lol. I have a friend who each week reminds people how far along she is and what she's eating lol. I had to unfollow her bc it was driving me nuts. Several of her good friends (including me) are ttc so I know she's happy but she should keep in mind it hurts.


----------



## ruby83

Yes FB is the worst! I unfollow so many people because of their stupid updates! I hava a girl I went to school with that posts belly shots in her underwear every 2 weeks! Seriously, good on you for keeping in shape during pregnancy but do I really need to see you in your bra and undies!


----------



## 5starsplus1

ruby83 said:


> Wow, I go to sleep and wake up with so much to catch up on! Damn living on the other side of the world to most of you!
> 
> emma1985: Congrats our first BFP!!! Here is to a happy and healthy 9 months xx
> 
> Smille24: I hope hubby feels up to BD today! I am sure your line will be + next try!
> 
> enmaree: keep testing! The line will get darker!
> 
> Brandi: I think I see something faint but its there! YAY!!
> 
> 5starsplus1: So sorry to hear of your loss! FX for a BFP for you hon x
> 
> vjimenez1104: Gorgeous family pic! Your daughter is a cutie!
> 
> So I got a positive OPK this morning! YAY! All my stressing for nothing considering I wass expecting to ovulate Sunday and got + today with FMU (Saturday morning here). DTD Sunday, Tues, Thurs, Fri and will go again tonight, Sunday and Monday! FX
> 
> We would like 2 children. Both my hubby and I have 2 kids in our family and really like that dynamic! I had a pretty traumatic birth and my son was 5 weeks early and needed to stay in the Special Care Unit for 2 weeks which was so tough (but I know so mnay have it worse!). Didn't think I would be ready to go through it all again so soon (DS is 16 months) but I would really like a close age gap and it kind of happened all of a sudden that both hubby and I thought "yep, lets do it!" . We thought we would start now in case it took a few months (ideally I would like 2.5 year gap). But now we have started I want to be pregnant RIGHT NOW! hahaha! So not a patient person!
> 
> Sqirrel: I love London- although not sure i could live there with the weather! I am a summer girl all the way! How gorgeous to live in Central London too! Is your hubby a musician? Twins freak me out! Seriously, how do people cope with 2 at once! Hahaha!

Thanks for ur kind wrds and my fx for you to get ur BFP too :hugs:


----------



## vjimenez1104

Omg you guys are the best! I came here to see if anyone had replied to my Facebook rant and gotta love the support! I love our group and love sharing this journey with you ladies! Hugs!!! BTW... Still negative OPK every calculator says something different so we'll see.


----------



## Smille24

I will follow you ladies but I'm out this cycle. DH is too tired to try and I'm done ttc on my own. He was so on board but he thought it would be one time and poof I'm pregnant. So until he has a different mindset and changes his tune I am taking a break indefinitely. It's a tough decision that has been weighing on my mind but I cannot go through this month after month without him in a positive mindset.


----------



## ruby83

vjimenez1104: are you holding your wee for long enough and not drinking much before? I was getting negatives but I think it was because I drink so much during the day, especially tea now that is it so cold, so it dilutes things.


----------



## ruby83

Smille24 said:


> I will follow you ladies but I'm out this cycle. DH is too tired to try and I'm done ttc on my own. He was so on board but he thought it would be one time and poof I'm pregnant. So until he has a different mindset and changes his tune I am taking a break indefinitely. It's a tough decision that has been weighing on my mind but I cannot go through this month after month without him in a positive mindset.

Oh hon, that sucks! Does he understand there is such a small window each month to get pregnant? Is he questioning having a baby or just too tired and flat to even try? :hug: xx


----------



## Smille24

ruby83 said:


> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> I will follow you ladies but I'm out this cycle. DH is too tired to try and I'm done ttc on my own. He was so on board but he thought it would be one time and poof I'm pregnant. So until he has a different mindset and changes his tune I am taking a break indefinitely. It's a tough decision that has been weighing on my mind but I cannot go through this month after month without him in a positive mindset.
> 
> Oh hon, that sucks! Does he understand there is such a small window each month to get pregnant? Is he questioning having a baby or just too tired and flat to even try? :hug: xxClick to expand...

Oh he understands it's a small window. He wants a baby like now but he's too tired to try. I need a break until he figures things out.


----------



## ruby83

Geez thats hard! It can be an exhausting and stressful process, and i can't imagine working as many hours as he does. I hope things turn around soon! Not only with the ttc but I am sure it is no good for either of you, him being so exhausted! 

Take care xx


----------



## Smille24

ruby83 said:


> Geez thats hard! It can be an exhausting and stressful process, and i can't imagine working as many hours as he does. I hope things turn around soon! Not only with the ttc but I am sure it is no good for either of you, him being so exhausted!
> 
> Take care xx

He told me today was his last 12 hr day and he's off tomorrow. I know we can ttc in the morning but it's his attitude that turns me off. I guess I'm not supportive of him and vice versa. Idk what to do...sorry for ranting.


----------



## myonechance

jtink28 said:


> We are only having two, so this will be my last baby. I have Crohn's, and had to have a c-section, so I don't want more than 2 of those. :)

Hi jtink- i was stalking this thread since i am in my 2ww....June 8. I have had crohns since 1987..I'm 41. I haven't ever spoken to anyone as far as their experience with pregnancy. Could we message? This is my first IVF and only try. My infertility is completely crohns related. I would love to hear your experience! Thanks!


----------



## kakae

Oh sorry to hear about you and your dh smille, ttc is so hard, its not just a matter of dtd, so many more factors to it than that. I hope it all works out and quickly for you :)

Dh and I are trying for number two, we have a daughter who is four in September and for a good three plus years were adamant she would be our only. And then it hit me, just like the other poster (sorry can't scroll up to see your name) I'm giving her my time and all the things in the world but I bet the one thing in the world she would want is h one thing I havent given her... A sibling! I'm desperate to have another and can't wait to complete our family. Secretly I've always wanted two but agreed with hubby about one but he has realised how great two would be and what a gift it would be. So that's my long rambling lol

And oh stupid fb and pregnancy annoucements, I'm hearing ya lol


----------



## ruby83

Smille24 said:


> ruby83 said:
> 
> 
> Geez thats hard! It can be an exhausting and stressful process, and i can't imagine working as many hours as he does. I hope things turn around soon! Not only with the ttc but I am sure it is no good for either of you, him being so exhausted!
> 
> Take care xx
> 
> He told me today was his last 12 hr day and he's off tomorrow. I know we can ttc in the morning but it's his attitude that turns me off. I guess I'm not supportive of him and vice versa. Idk what to do...sorry for ranting.Click to expand...

Maybe look at his attitude as being a product of his long hours, stress, lack of sleep etc, rather than towards you or ttc. Most of us take out our grumpy moods on the people we love (myself included!), so maybe take a step back and see if you can look at it a different way. I don't know your situation but my husband has a stressful management level job and is also trying to start his own business (website). He can be grumpy and a pain in the ass sometimes but I try to look at it like he is working for the family, to keep us comfortable etc. It doesn't always work but it sometimes helps me keep perspective. Not sure if this is relevant at all in your situation.

See how you go in the morning. It sounds like from your previous posts that your hubby does want to have more children, but is probably jsut in a bad spot right now. Try not to let this ruin an opportunity to ttc because we all know the months are bloody long! All the best hon xx


----------



## vjimenez1104

Ok,.... So 12:30am I wake up to pee and I decide to use an OPK just for fun.... And what do I get??? +OPK yay! Needless to say I woke DH up and got to work lol. He wasn't too excited to wake up till I said just lay there and relax :haha: I'm so happy to see a +OPK. Yay!!!!!!! I'll be in the TWW soon ya'll. now it's almost 2am and i can't sleep!

Below are my last three test. The top one I just took. The middle is from earlier this morning and the bottom from last night.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ruby83

vjimenez1104 said:


> Ok,.... So 12:30am I wake up to pee and I decide to use an OPK just for fun.... And what do I get??? +OPK yay! Needless to say I woke DH up and got to work lol. He wasn't too excited to wake up till I said just lay there and relax :haha: I'm so happy to see a +OPK. Yay!!!!!!! I'll be in the TWW soon ya'll. now it's almost 2am and i can't sleep!
> 
> Below are my last three test. The top one I just took. The middle is from earlier this morning and the bottom from last night.

YAY! We both got our positive OPK now lets hope we get our BFP in 2 weeks!! xx


----------



## vjimenez1104

Smille24 said:


> ruby83 said:
> 
> 
> Geez thats hard! It can be an exhausting and stressful process, and i can't imagine working as many hours as he does. I hope things turn around soon! Not only with the ttc but I am sure it is no good for either of you, him being so exhausted!
> 
> Take care xx
> 
> He told me today was his last 12 hr day and he's off tomorrow. I know we can ttc in the morning but it's his attitude that turns me off. I guess I'm not supportive of him and vice versa. Idk what to do...sorry for ranting.Click to expand...



Hope everything works out. I'm doing SMEP so it's very exhausting and I've had to really focus on pampering my man. Back rubs after work, personal cuddle time, whatever makes him feel good and then work him up until he can't do anything else but BD lol. Sorry if TMI


----------



## squirrel.

vjimenez1104 - I understand the Facebook baby onslaught. When I was pregnant both times I only posted at the most three or four pregnancy related posts the entire time I was pregnant. I&#8217;m not a big public sharer on Facebook anyway - just photos for family and friends around the world. I never do posts about how I&#8217;m feeling or what I&#8217;m up to so it would be really out of character for me to suddenly start doing that while pregnant :haha: I get lots of people on my newsfeed doing it though! I don&#8217;t usually mind so much, but there&#8217;s one friend pregnant with twins and I have to say I unfollowed her as I had twinges of jealousy that were making me feel really annoyed at myself! Haha, good timing with your +OPK! How funny that you did it on a whim in the middle of the night! Good luck catching that egg! Hope you got some more sleep. 

Ruby - Congrats on the positive OPK!! Sounds like your timing will be great! Yep, my husband is a musician, which is why he is away every weekend at the moment. He&#8217;s playing festivals almost every weekend from May to September, which does get in the way of TTC when (as is happening this cycle) I ovulate at the weekend.

Smille24 - Oh no, I&#8217;m so sorry he&#8217;s being like that. I do get it with his long hours, how that must drain you, but I can see why that would be so hard for you. TTC is stressful enough without one of the people being less invested than the other for whatever reason. Maybe use his day off to try to reconnect as a couple and just put TTC to the back of your mind (if you can, I&#8217;d find it hard!). 



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​


AFM: Another positive OPK this morning :( I was really hoping my surge would have ended overnight and I&#8217;d be ovulating today. If I follow last cycle&#8217;s pattern of two days positive OPKs, then ovulating the day after, then our timing won&#8217;t have been great and my husband isn&#8217;t around to dtd some more. If I ovulate Sunday rather than today we&#8217;ll have dtd 4 and 3 days before. We could try when he gets home late at night, but that would be 12 or more hours after ovulation. I feel really bummed out :( :( Here I am waiting 2 months to ovulate, I finally do and my husband isn&#8217;t around!! I really hope by some magical chance I ovulate later today rather than tomorrow. Do you think that&#8217;s possible to ovulate on the second day of positive OPKs? I guess my temp tomorrow will tell. I&#8217;m also pretty tired as my daughter is teething and waking up every two hours in the night.


----------



## ruby83

Oh I thought you always O on the day after a positive OPK? I thought your surge is always the day before? Maybe I'm wrong? 

Sucks you had to wait so long to O but I think you'll be fine! Sperm can last a while! &#128540;


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Waiting for this morning's test, and so far looking :bfn: ...but I chugged an entire bottle of water 3 hours ago because I was so damn thirsty so urine was a pale yellow this morning. My son woke in the night with 102 fever and a nasty deep cough, so we're out to the doctor this morning and gonna pick up a few more tests. Will pee on one later and a few tomorrow.

Monday is FRER day! 8dpo today


----------



## Salembaby

Squirrel ~ you can have your temp spike 24+ hours after you ovulate. I've just been reading about it. Since it takes a while for you to gear up to ovulate (me too) it can take more time for the progesterone to hit the blood stream and warm your body. If you're cm dries before your temp spike, that can also indicate you've o'd. I noticed this over the past week.


----------



## squirrel.

Ruby - I hope you&#8217;re right. They&#8217;ll have been hanging around 3 days by the time I ovulate. I have had loads of EWCM, so hopefully a lot got through. I think the standard for OPKs is that you&#8217;ll ovulate between 24-48 hours after the surge starts. My surge started yesterday around 10am (negative OPK at 9am and positive OPK at 10:30am) so I could ovulate any time between this morning and tomorrow morning. I think waiting this long is making me feel extra frantic this cycle. I don&#8217;t want to have to wait another 2 months to get our next chance :(

Salezmbaby - Thanks for that info, I didn&#8217;t know that. Still getting loads of EWCM, so don&#8217;t think I&#8217;ve ovulated yet. Though I&#8217;m getting really strange cramps today and a very heavy pulling sensation in my lower abdomen and round to the back by my coccyx (weird!), so hoping that means ovulation is happening now. Would be lovely if it was!

Brandi - sorry to hear about the BFN, but you&#8217;re still so early! Sorry your son is unwell, hope he&#8217;s feeling better.


----------



## ruby83

Squirrel, I've been have mild cramps too today. And a heavy sensation in my tummy- hard to describe. I'm assuming with my opk being positive that it's ovulation...


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Here's the tests. Not much to see. Waiting for laundry to be done so I can go out and get some more tests too.

Been two hours since I last peed on a stick and I have to go again, but I haven't had anything to drink. Gonna try and hold a bit longer.

Last pic is at the 15 minute mark. First three are 5 minutes
 



Attached Files:







Sat.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 9









Sat2.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 9









Sat3.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 9









sat4.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## squirrel.

Brandi I think I see a shadow of a line on nearly all those pictures.

Ruby fingers crossed for both of us! :hugs:


----------



## ruby83

Maybe wait a day Brandi. Or try fmu?? FX


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Gonna pick up three more dollar store tests today when the laundry is done. Do another with my next urine (on an almost 4 hour hold with no fluids), and then do two more tomorrow morning, one with FMU and one with SMU. Monday, I'll pee on an FRER.


----------



## squirrel.

My OPKs have stopped being positive :dance: And the pressure/discomfort in my pelvic area has increased, with EWCM lessening. Really hoping this is ovulation happening right now!! That would be perfect!

Strange possibly TMI question: does anyone else get a mild rectal pain when ovulating? My whole pelvic area feels tender and I have these sharp occasional rectal pains as well. Strange how the whole area is tender just because an egg is (hopefully) bursting through the membrane of my ovary. Strange how our nerves work.


----------



## vjimenez1104

Today's OPK very positive yay! (Bottom line is test line top line is control line) Time to catch that eggie  and after last night's "midnight wake him up from a sleep session" DH is vey motivated to BD lol. FYI. Wondfo OPK still haven't detected anything. Last cycle was the same hing. Maybe got a bad batch? I'm very excited because last cycle we missed the egg by a day or so... This cycle we have made sure to cover our bases. Feeling positive this is my month! I should be at TWW on Monday. (Gonna be a loooong two weeks)  

How are all my June 1st testers doing? Anyone tested early yet :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## vjimenez1104

squirrel. said:


> My OPKs have stopped being positive :dance: And the pressure/discomfort in my pelvic area has increased, with EWCM lessening. Really hoping this is ovulation happening right now!! That would be perfect!
> 
> Strange possibly TMI question: does anyone else get a mild rectal pain when ovulating? My whole pelvic area feels tender and I have these sharp occasional rectal pains as well. Strange how the whole area is tender just because an egg is (hopefully) bursting through the membrane of my ovary. Strange how our nerves work.


Omg that is soooo weird. I thought I was the only one haha! I get that pain from my belly button all the way to my rectum. Makes BDing a little uncomfortable but it usually goes away within a day or two. I got it two days ago but yesterday night it was gone. It kind of feels a bit bloated and like if my intestine were bursting or something. I never thought it was an O symptom and bought maybe I was strange so I never talked about it with anyone.... I love that we all have each other to talk about these TMI subjects :haha:


----------



## enmaree

AF got me this morning. Onto later in June. Probably the 25th or so.


----------



## squirrel.

Yay for +OPK vjimenez1104! Catch that egg! So funny we've all got +OPKs on the same day. We'll all be in the TWW together. When do you think you'll hold out till with testing? I'm going to try to get to the 12th without cracking (if my luteal phase lasts that long), but I know I'm likely to crack even before 6dpo :blush:

I love having ladies on this message board to chat to about stuff like that. My husband would _not_ want to hear about my random pains during ovulation :haha: he'd run a mile if I brought it up!


----------



## squirrel.

Sorry to hear that enmaree :hugs: Good luck for your next cycle.


----------



## enmaree

I'm considering getting some ovulation tests and such. I've never used them before, and I am hesitant to invest myself so much in ttc. I feel like I will drive myself even more crazy if I start doing all that. But then again, I do want to make 100% sure I am actually ovulating. 

I think I will go and buy some tests. At least for this month so I can have a better idea of when I am ovulating. Hopefully I am. It didn't take me long at all to conceive my other two. My second was conceived the first month of trying. So, this is all new to me.


----------



## LadyJ17

Hello all! I will be testing June 10th! Baby dust to all!!


----------



## squirrel.

Welcome LadyJ17, good luck!


----------



## squirrel.

Anyone here obsessed enough and forward-thinking enough to plan how they're going to announce? 

I didn't do it very creatively the last few times and so this time, I really want to do something unusual. I'm going to keep it a secret from everyone (including family!) till after 12 weeks, then I'm going to take the scan picture, add some text and turn it into a puzzle. I'll then build the puzzle with my husband and stage some shots to make it look like the kids are doing it. I haven't decided how to use the puzzle to tell close friends and family yet (any ideas?), but for other people and facebook I'm going to put up an album of the kids building it saying 'The kids have had fun making a puzzle this afternoon...' and then finish of a shot with them sitting next to the framed puzzle (I want to get a nice frame because I want it to go on the wall in my studio when we're done). 

A little over the top? :haha: 

The only thing is I don't really know how to use the puzzle for family. Maybe take it round? Have a copy made for the grandparents? Do the same thing with pictures of the kids and actually print them out to show them? Ooh I like that one, I could stack them so the final picture was the kids holding the finished puzzle. 

Here's a mock-up I made (because I'm a nerd and I like to plan!) using one of Isla's 12 week scan pictures. I'm planning on leaving a piece out and painting the board yellow underneath to show the final piece of the puzzle waiting. We're planning on staying team yellow.
 



Attached Files:







10x8 All pieces.jpg
File size: 60.2 KB
Views: 6









puzzle with frame.jpg
File size: 54.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Smille24

Well my opk was positive today and I'll most likely ovulate tomorrow. DH had the day off and we had a heart to heart. I apologized and understand that I expected too much from him. Although to my defense he told me not to stop trying during his outage. Anyways we're on the same page and I got me some make up sex lol.


----------



## Smille24

squirrel. said:


> Anyone here obsessed enough and forward-thinking enough to plan how they're going to announce?
> 
> I didn't do it very creatively the last few times and so this time, I really want to do something unusual. I'm going to keep it a secret from everyone (including family!) till after 12 weeks, then I'm going to take the scan picture, add some text and turn it into a puzzle. I'll then build the puzzle with my husband and stage some shots to make it look like the kids are doing it. I haven't decided how to use the puzzle to tell close friends and family yet (any ideas?), but for other people and facebook I'm going to put up an album of the kids building it saying 'The kids have had fun making a puzzle this afternoon...' and then finish of a shot with them sitting next to the framed puzzle (I want to get a nice frame because I want it to go on the wall in my studio when we're done).
> 
> A little over the top? :haha:
> 
> The only thing is I don't really know how to use the puzzle for family. Maybe take it round? Have a copy made for the grandparents? Do the same thing with pictures of the kids and actually print them out to show them? Ooh I like that one, I could stack them so the final picture was the kids holding the finished puzzle.
> 
> Here's a mock-up I made (because I'm a nerd and I like to plan!) using one of Isla's 12 week scan pictures. I'm planning on leaving a piece out and painting the board yellow underneath to show the final piece of the puzzle waiting. We're planning on staying team yellow.

That is an awesome idea. I always have ideas according to what is happening around that time. I'd also wait until my scan although someone I know announced it at 4 wks. 

2 cycles ago we were going to make my DD a tshirt that said "big sister" and wrap it up as a bday gift and have her open it at her party. That ship sailed so now idk what we'll do.


----------



## vjimenez1104

Smille24 said:


> Well my opk was positive today and I'll most likely ovulate tomorrow. DH had the day off and we had a heart to heart. I apologized and understand that I expected too much from him. Although to my defense he told me not to stop trying during his outage. Anyways we're on the same page and I got me some make up sex lol.

Happy to hear :)

So many of us got +OPK at the same time. We're all going to be TWW buddies yay. And hopefully bump buddies woohoo


----------



## 5starsplus1

squirrel. said:


> Anyone here obsessed enough and forward-thinking enough to plan how they're going to announce?
> 
> I didn't do it very creatively the last few times and so this time, I really want to do something unusual. I'm going to keep it a secret from everyone (including family!) till after 12 weeks, then I'm going to take the scan picture, add some text and turn it into a puzzle. I'll then build the puzzle with my husband and stage some shots to make it look like the kids are doing it. I haven't decided how to use the puzzle to tell close friends and family yet (any ideas?), but for other people and facebook I'm going to put up an album of the kids building it saying 'The kids have had fun making a puzzle this afternoon...' and then finish of a shot with them sitting next to the framed puzzle (I want to get a nice frame because I want it to go on the wall in my studio when we're done).
> 
> A little over the top? :haha:
> 
> The only thing is I don't really know how to use the puzzle for family. Maybe take it round? Have a copy made for the grandparents? Do the same thing with pictures of the kids and actually print them out to show them? Ooh I like that one, I could stack them so the final picture was the kids holding the finished puzzle.
> 
> Here's a mock-up I made (because I'm a nerd and I like to plan!) using one of Isla's 12 week scan pictures. I'm planning on leaving a piece out and painting the board yellow underneath to show the final piece of the puzzle waiting. We're planning on staying team yellow.

Super cute way to announce it :happydance:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Did another test tonight on a 5 hour hold and it's completely :bfn: . Starting to feel AF cramps and bloating.

Since I have 4 kids already, my friend is going to take a photo of us all in my living room. Two will be fighting, one dancing, one making a mess, with a huge pile of clean laundry, and I'll be holding an ultrasound photo and a sign that says "What's one more?"


----------



## 5starsplus1

BrandiCanucks said:


> Did another test tonight on a 5 hour hold and it's completely :bfn: . Starting to feel AF cramps and bloating.
> 
> Since I have 4 kids already, my friend is going to take a photo of us all in my living room. Two will be fighting, one dancing, one making a mess, with a huge pile of clean laundry, and I'll be holding an ultrasound photo and a sign that says "What's one more?"

Awwww don't count urself out yet dear...if AF is not here then ur still in the running for ur BFP....
Im praying this is my month b/c im gonna hold out and announce it to him on Father's Day....Im going to buy him a bracelet from things remembered and engrave LJ (the baby's initials if it's a boy or girl) 2016 on it along with the HPT and a card that I already have!


----------



## vjimenez1104

Brandi there's still time  

I have no creativity so I have no idea how I will do it. I do know I will do it in July when I go to Puerto Rico to visit my family. This time around I want to do a gender reveal surprise as well.


----------



## squirrel.

Smille24 - yay on the +OPK, that's four of us! Let the TWW commence!!! 

Brandi - you're not out yet, you're still only 8dpo and cramps could definitely come from a pregnancy not just AF. Fingers crossed! Maybe stop testing till you use your FRER on Monday?

Vjiminez - I revealed the gender of our daughter to my husband using a cake I baked on his birthday. I found out the day before at a gender scan and somehow managed to keep the secret till the following lunch time. The expression on his face as he lifted out that first pink slice was priceless :) he was fully expecting another boy and thought he'd guessed from my expression when he drilled me to try and get me to crack. Haha! It was amazing! A bit sad we won't be finding out thre gender again this time as it's so exciting and a big thing to look forward to in 2nd tri, but I do want to experience what team yellow is like and as we will have all boy and girl things, it's not important this time. I can't wait for my husband to be the one to tell me when the baby is born... Or like last time, where I gave birth on all fours with the baby brought up between my legs and put on the bed in front of me, I'll be the first one to see. Getting giddy with excitement about doing all this again :) :) :dance:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Now I see a nasty pink evap line. Feeling a lot of low, dull pressure and gas. HOLY HELL THE GAS!!! It's so bad! There's so much, and it stinks so bad! OMG!

If the FRER on Monday is negative, then I'll know for sure I'm out.


----------



## ruby83

FX still Brandi! I hope the frer is more accurate!

I love your announcement idea Squirrel! Very cute! 

So far my baby making this cycle looks like this- bd: Sunday, tues, thurs, fri, sat, Sunday morning. Might try tonight ;Sunday night) for final time. I'm assuming I ovulated Saturday night or Sunday. I had +opk Saturday morning had mild cramps last night and now it's Sunday morning and they have gone... Didn't notice much cm this cycle so hope the sperms survive!


----------



## ruby83

enmaree said:


> AF got me this morning. Onto later in June. Probably the 25th or so.

Sorry to hear that hon! Good luck in your next cycle x


----------



## willowtree24

Hello everyone ! 

I shall be testing in june this is my 7th month ttc # 1 been away for a while but back ! In my fertile few days now so let's keep fingers crossed due af on June 18th ! Nice to meet you all and baby dust !!


----------



## ruby83

Welcome willowtree and good luck! &#128512;


----------



## ruby83

vjimenez1104 said:


> squirrel. said:
> 
> 
> My OPKs have stopped being positive :dance: And the pressure/discomfort in my pelvic area has increased, with EWCM lessening. Really hoping this is ovulation happening right now!! That would be perfect!
> 
> Strange possibly TMI question: does anyone else get a mild rectal pain when ovulating? My whole pelvic area feels tender and I have these sharp occasional rectal pains as well. Strange how the whole area is tender just because an egg is (hopefully) bursting through the membrane of my ovary. Strange how our nerves work.
> 
> 
> Omg that is soooo weird. I thought I was the only one haha! I get that pain from my belly button all the way to my rectum. Makes BDing a little uncomfortable but it usually goes away within a day or two. I got it two days ago but yesterday night it was gone. It kind of feels a bit bloated and like if my intestine were bursting or something. I never thought it was an O symptom and bought maybe I was strange so I never talked about it with anyone.... I love that we all have each other to talk about these TMI subjects :haha:Click to expand...

I don't get this but I also love that we can post whatever, even if it is TMI! I told hubby last night that I had ovulation pain and he was like "oh no, what does that mean!" and looked freaked out the poor kid! haha!


----------



## vjimenez1104

BrandiCanucks said:


> Now I see a nasty pink evap line. Feeling a lot of low, dull pressure and gas. HOLY HELL THE GAS!!! It's so bad! There's so much, and it stinks so bad! OMG!
> 
> If the FRER on Monday is negative, then I'll know for sure I'm out.

Don't count out until AF shows. I got :bfp: with DD only after I missed my period by three days. Roughly 17 dpo


----------



## Smille24

vjimenez1104 said:


> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> Well my opk was positive today and I'll most likely ovulate tomorrow. DH had the day off and we had a heart to heart. I apologized and understand that I expected too much from him. Although to my defense he told me not to stop trying during his outage. Anyways we're on the same page and I got me some make up sex lol.
> 
> Happy to hear :)
> 
> So many of us got +OPK at the same time. We're all going to be TWW buddies yay. And hopefully bump buddies woohooClick to expand...

I really hope so! I'm glad I'm still able to hang around.


----------



## Smille24

Fxd Brandi. I've heard you can still have cramps when af is due but end up with a bfp.


----------



## ruby83

Just got back from the shops and brought 5 pregnancy tests! When can I test??!! Hahaha, so much for me waiting until after AF is due and only keeping 1 test in the house! I am such a POAS addict!!!!!!!!!

I plan to try and take note of my body to see if I can tell when implantation happens (around 6-10dpo right?)...

I have really got to try and distract myself this tww or I will go crazy!


----------



## lhighfill

Hello ladies! This is my 5th tww, hoping June is my month too :winkwink: I am CD 16 and 3dpo, so I'm going to try and hold out until June 6th which would be 10dpo.

:dust:


----------



## enmaree

squirrel. said:


> A bit sad we won't be finding out thre gender again this time as it's so exciting and a big thing to look forward to in 2nd tri, but I do want to experience what team yellow is like and as we will have all boy and girl things, it's not important this time. I can't wait for my husband to be the one to tell me when the baby is born...

I didn't find out the sex of my second baby until he was born. It was SO much more exciting and special for me that way. Would never find out before birth ever again. 

Also, it's kind of great irritating everyone when they want to know what the sex is. People just don't know what to do if they are unable to gender-type the baby.


----------



## enmaree

Ordered some OPKs earlier, and some Softcups. Planning on trying SMEP this time around. Feel like I need to try something more than just wingin' it.


----------



## squirrel.

Welcome Willowtree and lhighfill (love your avatar by the way, what a beautiful wedding picture). Good luck to both of you!

Smille24 - Glad he sorted himself out :)

Ruby - Your days sound really great!! I never used to get a lot of ewcm when we were trying for our daughter. Barely any in fact and we fell second cycle with her, so it can be done with low cm. Fingers crossed for you. I would not be able to hold off with 5 tests in the house! They&#8217;d be ripped open and peed on by 6dpo if it were me! I am appalling, which is why I only get cheapies online these days. I know you&#8217;ve said you can&#8217;t get them out there - have you tried eBay? 

Enmaree - that&#8217;s really great to hear! Making me excited about being team yellow. Do you chart? 


~~~~~~~~~~~~​
AFM: Down to creamy/sticky scant cm this morning so ovulation has definitely happened. I reckon it happened yesterday afternoon/evening, but it&#8217;s not reflected in my temps this morning. They went up a tiny bit, but not much. Having said that though, Isla did have me up through the night again with her teething and I took my temperature at 5:45 after her having woken me up at 4 before that. I usually temp at 7, so this would be lower than normal. I&#8217;m hoping that&#8217;s it and that it will go up again tomorrow. I have had stepped patterns before, where I get a dip ovulation day, then it will go back up to my usual temp area before going up again the next day. I hope this is what&#8217;s happening. I feel so sad about what&#8217;s going on with my body and my cycles. I know it&#8217;s because I&#8217;m breastfeeding, but having waited so long to ovulate I&#8217;m putting too much pressure on myself this cycle, which isn&#8217;t a good thing.
ETA: I'm using an adjusted temp (used an online adjuster) as it matched the temp I took later at 7:30 (though I had been dozing, so not too reliable).


----------



## ruby83

Oh Squirrel, teething sucks doesn't it! My DS is getting his molars which has been horrible! Your poor Isla! Ps. That name is in my top 2 for a girl &#128525;

I will be getting onto eBay to get some cheapies next cycle if needed! I figure we have dtd so so much this last week SURELY one of those sperms catch the egg??!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Got a super faint line on a Dollarama test again, with FMU! Gonna test again later with SMU. It's not showing up in pictures, but Dollarama tests seem to like my SMU better. Tomorrow is FRER Day!!! I've gotten a BFP at 10dpo with all of my pregnancies, so I know tomorrow will determine whether or not I really am or not.


----------



## ruby83

Brandi are you only 10dpo?? Don't stress at all hon! All pregnancies are different so don't expect too much until a couple days after AF is due. Good luck tomorrow! Looking forward to hearing how it goes x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm 9dpo today. All of my BFP (with the exception of my very first child cuz I didn't test til 3 days late) came at 10dpo.

Here's this morning's test.
 



Attached Files:







sun.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 17


----------



## BrandiCanucks

First pic is the original. Second is enhanced
 



Attached Files:







sun.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 4









sun2.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## 5starsplus1

8/9 dpo AF type cramps....some lotion type cm in undies but not sure if it's due to running 5 miles this morning.....any whooo still trucking along to get my BFP in a couple of days


----------



## ruby83

5starsplus1 said:


> 8/9 dpo AF type cramps....some lotion type cm in undies but not sure if it's due to running 5 miles this morning.....any whooo still trucking along to get my BFP in a couple of days

Not long for you to wait now at all! Good luck!


----------



## 5starsplus1

ruby83 said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> 8/9 dpo AF type cramps....some lotion type cm in undies but not sure if it's due to running 5 miles this morning.....any whooo still trucking along to get my BFP in a couple of days
> 
> Not long for you to wait now at all! Good luck!Click to expand...

Im sitting on my hands trying not to test early lol


----------



## ruby83

5starsplus1 said:


> ruby83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> 8/9 dpo AF type cramps....some lotion type cm in undies but not sure if it's due to running 5 miles this morning.....any whooo still trucking along to get my BFP in a couple of days
> 
> Not long for you to wait now at all! Good luck!Click to expand...
> 
> Im sitting on my hands trying not to test early lolClick to expand...

Think of me- 1dpo starts tomorrow! It'll be a long 2 weeks! You just have a few more days! Think the longer you hold out the more accurate your result x


----------



## 5starsplus1

ruby83 said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ruby83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> 8/9 dpo AF type cramps....some lotion type cm in undies but not sure if it's due to running 5 miles this morning.....any whooo still trucking along to get my BFP in a couple of days
> 
> Not long for you to wait now at all! Good luck!Click to expand...
> 
> Im sitting on my hands trying not to test early lolClick to expand...
> 
> Think of me- 1dpo starts tomorrow! It'll be a long 2 weeks! You just have a few more days! Think the longer you hold out the more accurate your result xClick to expand...

Yes ur so right :winkwink: thanks for talking me out of possibly seeing a BFN


----------



## vjimenez1104

ruby83 said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ruby83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> 8/9 dpo AF type cramps....some lotion type cm in undies but not sure if it's due to running 5 miles this morning.....any whooo still trucking along to get my BFP in a couple of days
> 
> Not long for you to wait now at all! Good luck!Click to expand...
> 
> Im sitting on my hands trying not to test early lolClick to expand...
> 
> Think of me- 1dpo starts tomorrow! It'll be a long 2 weeks! You just have a few more days! Think the longer you hold out the more accurate your result xClick to expand...

Ruby our cycle is identical yay. In dpo 1 tomorrow as well.


----------



## Smille24

Same here!!! 1 dpo tomorrow for me. Hopefully we'll be bump buddies!

I also remember teething and how difficult it was. DD always got 2 teeth at a time but at least she got it out of the way quickly. She has 4 adult teeth coming in now. She lost her 2 front teeth and is growing molars but luckily no pain. 

Isla is such a pretty name. I only know of 1 so it's rare which makes it great.


----------



## squirrel.

So many in the same boat :) I'm 1dpo today (I hope), so I'll be tagging along with you all. Anyone else symptom-spotting crazy? I'm going to keep track of my symptoms and post them at the end of each day. So far for 1dpo I've had nothing at all :) but I wouldn't expect anything yet.

5starsplus1 - woo, so close :) keeping my fingers crossed for you. You have some willpower! I'm going to really try this cycle not to test till the 12th of June - which will be 13dpo. I don't think I'll manage, but I'll try! I also have this bad gut feeling that my luteal phase will be short again and I won't get anywhere near 13dpo :( I hope I do, but I just have a feeling I won't.

Brandi - 9dpo is still so early for a BFP. Hopefully you'll get your BFP tomorrow on the FRER, but if you don't, you're not out yet even if you did get all your other BFPs at 10dpo. Every pregnancy is different.

Ruby and Smille - Thanks, I do love the name Isla. We had it picked out several years ago as our girl name. Unfortunately, some good friends of ours came along and used it for their baby. We stuck to our guns though and asked them when they told us they were using the name if we would still use it if we ever got a girl. We just loved the name too much. They happily agreed and it hasn't caused any issues between us. Annoyingly, it's become super popular - when we liked it years ago it wasn't anywhere near the top 40, now it's number 7 or something. The same happened with the name Oscar, which I've loved since childhood (only growing up in Holland, I always loved the name Oskar). The year we had him it was number 17, the year after it went up to the top 10. Eek! There are so many Oscars at the park these days. Oh well. 

Talking of names. Anyone got any in mind?

We were so set with the last two, but with this one we're quite undecided. If it's a boy we'll probably go with Felix. I have LOVED the name for about 10 years (even more than I loved the name Oscar), but my husband has always said no. He's warming to the idea now though :) helps that he's easily bribable. That's how he agreed to having a third baby - he gets 1 family-free holiday a year and I get my third baby :haha: he loves travelling and I love having a big family, works for us. If it's a girl we're not sure, we haven't spoken about it much since having Isla. Isabelle, Evie, Maia and Olivia have always been high up on our list, but we're not sure which we'd go with. I'd love Isabelle (Izzy), but I have a feeling the same friends who used Isla are going to use Isabelle for their baby due in July - just a hunch, it was one they were mulling over in the beginning, but they're not sharing now which name they've chosen. We couldn't use the same name twice :haha: so may have to rethink that!


----------



## squirrel.

Anyone up for a Sunday Seven?

1. What do you do for a living?

2. How old are you? (eek, bit of a rude question, I'm just nosy :haha: )

3. Where do you live?

4. Do you have any hobbies?

5. Do you have a favourite TV show, film or book?

6. What's your secret TTC habit that you're most embarrassed about? :)

7. If you could meet any famous/historical person (living or deceased), who would it be and why?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

OMFG!!!! FRER IS POSITIVE AT 9dpo!!!! HOLY SHHHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## squirrel.

Wow! Congratulations Brandi! :dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Trying to get a good photo, but it's there and pink!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

It's extremely faint, a definite squinter. Some see it, some don't. Hoping it'll be darker tomorrow!!
 



Attached Files:







sunfrer.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 22









sunfrer2.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 28


----------



## squirrel.

Sorry Brandi, I can't see it, but it's really hard to photograph these faint lines. Hopefully it'll be darker tomorrow.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

No worries. Some are seeing it and some aren't. It'll be darker tomorrow. My levels at 10dpo with my last baby were 16, so given I'm 9dpo today, they've got to be less than that. I have an FRER to take tomorrow morning. My dollar store one was positive too. This was SMU as well. Gonna call the doctor in the morning for a blood draw.

I can't stop staring at it. Changed my ticker too. Hope you ladies don't mind me sticking around til you get your bfp's too!


----------



## lhighfill

Congratulations Brandi! I can't imagine how amazing that must feel! 

Question, how long does your ovulation pain last? I am 4dpo and I am still sore around that area, especially when I am sitting down. It's almost like the muscle to the right and a little above of my pelvic bone (sorry hard area to describe) has twinges of pain. I think it's too early for any type of pregnancy symptom, just hoping it's nothing wrong :shrug: 


I'm up for Sunday Seven Squirrel 

1. I am self employed. I run an Etsy shop called Highfills Hangers
(check it out if you need a great wedding shower gift ):winkwink:
That was a little shameless self promotion! 

2. 29

3. Tampa, Florida

4. Pretty much all I do is work and SS

5. Right now I'm addicted to Criminal Minds because there are 9 seasons to binge watch on Netflix. DH and I really like crime solving shows or anything that has a mystery in it. 

6. I make myself complete one hanger before I allow myself to google some sort of symptom I am feeling or sudden TTC question I think of...it's so bad, that's the only way I can control myself! :blush:

7. Jesus, because that would obviously be amazing! And I have so many questions!


----------



## Smille24

squirrel. said:


> So many in the same boat :) I'm 1dpo today (I hope), so I'll be tagging along with you all. Anyone else symptom-spotting crazy? I'm going to keep track of my symptoms and post them at the end of each day. So far for 1dpo I've had nothing at all :) but I wouldn't expect anything yet.
> 
> 5starsplus1 - woo, so close :) keeping my fingers crossed for you. You have some willpower! I'm going to really try this cycle not to test till the 12th of June - which will be 13dpo. I don't think I'll manage, but I'll try! I also have this bad gut feeling that my luteal phase will be short again and I won't get anywhere near 13dpo :( I hope I do, but I just have a feeling I won't.
> 
> Brandi - 9dpo is still so early for a BFP. Hopefully you'll get your BFP tomorrow on the FRER, but if you don't, you're not out yet even if you did get all your other BFPs at 10dpo. Every pregnancy is different.
> 
> Ruby and Smille - Thanks, I do love the name Isla. We had it picked out several years ago as our girl name. Unfortunately, some good friends of ours came along and used it for their baby. We stuck to our guns though and asked them when they told us they were using the name if we would still use it if we ever got a girl. We just loved the name too much. They happily agreed and it hasn't caused any issues between us. Annoyingly, it's become super popular - when we liked it years ago it wasn't anywhere near the top 40, now it's number 7 or something. The same happened with the name Oscar, which I've loved since childhood (only growing up in Holland, I always loved the name Oskar). The year we had him it was number 17, the year after it went up to the top 10. Eek! There are so many Oscars at the park these days. Oh well.
> 
> Talking of names. Anyone got any in mind?
> 
> We were so set with the last two, but with this one we're quite undecided. If it's a boy we'll probably go with Felix. I have LOVED the name for about 10 years (even more than I loved the name Oscar), but my husband has always said no. He's warming to the idea now though :) helps that he's easily bribable. That's how he agreed to having a third baby - he gets 1 family-free holiday a year and I get my third baby :haha: he loves travelling and I love having a big family, works for us. If it's a girl we're not sure, we haven't spoken about it much since having Isla. Isabelle, Evie, Maia and Olivia have always been high up on our list, but we're not sure which we'd go with. I'd love Isabelle (Izzy), but I have a feeling the same friends who used Isla are going to use Isabelle for their baby due in July - just a hunch, it was one they were mulling over in the beginning, but they're not sharing now which name they've chosen. We couldn't use the same name twice :haha: so may have to rethink that!

I wanted to name my dd Olivia but we made a deal if we had a girl dh named her and I pick a boy name. He chose Hailey. I love Liam for a boy but DH says no. My 2nd pick is Brantley, we'll see. If we have a girl I'm going with Hannah. It could change. Felix is a great name. I hate when people I know take baby names I have on my list but it's my baby and I'll use it if I want.


----------



## Smille24

1. What do you do for a living?
I'm a SAHM/housewife 

2. How old are you? 
28

3. Where do you live?
Northeastern Ohio

4. Do you have any hobbies?
Garage Sales and mini golf

5. Do you have a favourite TV show, film or book?

Show- definitely the walking dead and the big bang theory
Film- pretty woman
Book- 50 Shades of Gray (don't judge me lol)

6. What's your secret TTC habit that you're most embarrassed about? :)

Checking cm

7. If you could meet any famous/historical person (living or deceased), who would it be and why?

Abraham Lincoln, because he played a very important role in history.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

1. What do you do for a living?
I'm a SAHM

2. How old are you? 
29

3. Where do you live?
Brantford, ON

4. Do you have any hobbies?
Bowling

5. Do you have a favourite TV show, film or book?

Show- Grey's Anatomy and Hockey
Film- My Girl
Book- To Kill A Mockingbird

6. What's your secret TTC habit that you're most embarrassed about? 

I "self help" at ovulation to increase the chances of conception

7. If you could meet any famous/historical person (living or deceased), who would it be and why?

Ellen DeGeneres because she's awesome


----------



## scoobydrlp

Hi all, mind if I join? I'm 8dpo, tested today with fmu and smu and things look pretty negative. I'll post a pic or two in another post.

1. What do you do for a living?
I'm a SAHM

2. How old are you? 
34 

3. Where do you live?
Suburb of Greenville, SC

4. Do you have any hobbies?
Thrift shopping, rollerblading

5. Do you have a favourite TV show, film or book?

Show- Nashville
Film- Pearl Harbor
Book- Anything written by Jodi Picoult

6. What's your secret TTC habit that you're most embarrassed about? 

Using softcups after dtd


----------



## drjo718

I'm procrastinating on homework, so why not...
1. What do you do for a living?
I'm a labor/delivery/high risk antenatal nurse!

2. How old are you?
30 until July

3. Where do you live?
central iowa

4. Do you have any hobbies?
Gardening, piano, reading

5. Do you have a favourite TV show, film or book?
many tv shows I like...favorites probably Gilmore Girls and dexter. Favorite movie amelie, favorite books Stiff, DaVinci code

6. What's your secret TTC habit that you're most embarrassed about? 
Can't think of one. I'm an L&D nurse so not much is embarrassing lol

7. If you could meet any famous/historical person (living or deceased), who would it be and why?
a distant great grandparent. I love ancestry and discovering family history and details about their lives


----------



## scoobydrlp

Here's 8dpo FMU and SMU

https://i1340.photobucket.com/albums/o725/scoobydrlp/other/ttc/20150531_085312-1_zpsu9oqckmi.jpg

https://i1340.photobucket.com/albums/o725/scoobydrlp/other/ttc/20150531_143542-2_zps4nprm7yv.jpg


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I see something on FMU


----------



## squirrel.

Loving all the Sunday seven answers :) 

Scoobydrip - I'm not sure I can see anything on those, sorry :hugs: but 8dpo is still sooooo early! Hopefully you'll get a shiny BFP in the next few days.


----------



## squirrel.

1. What do you do for a living?
I'm a primary teacher currently teaching Year 2 (6/7 year olds). Usually I teach older children.

2. How old are you? 
30. I'll be 31 in a few months.

3. Where do you live?
London zone2

4. Do you have any hobbies?
Too many!! I start hobbies and don't follow through with then after I've mastered then and the novelty has worn off. I am able to crochet, knit, paint, make jewellery, play the flute/piano/cello/guitar, but I don't really do those anymore :/ I used to write prolifically and desperately want to be an author, but since having kids that dream has fallen by the wayside. One day I'll pcik it up again, it was part of my identify, I was a writer, it's what I did. I don't have the time now thougb with work and family. I also love photography and am getting into scrapbooking using Project Life. Told you, too many hobbies!!

5. Do you have a favourite TV show, film or book?

Currently:
TV show: game of thrones, community 
Film: mamma Mia (I'll hang my head in Shane now)
Book: anything terry pratchett, or anything by Steinbeck
Music; liking Ben Howard and Matt Corby right now

6. What's your secret TTC habit that you're most embarrassed about? 
I POAS every day :blush: usually it's OPKs, but in the TWW I have been known to start on ICs at 2dpo, even though it's impossible that soon!! 

7. If you could meet any famous/historical person (living or deceased), who would it be and why?
Einstein, Newton or Darwin. Each would be fascinating to pick their brains.


----------



## ruby83

Oh ladies, I really hate being over the other side of the world! I miss out on so much when I am asleep!

Brandi- Congrats! I can't see the line but photos suck! Keep testing the lin will get darker!

Ooh I love the questions/ responses! 

1. What do you do for a living? I am a Psychologist

2. How old are you? (eek, bit of a rude question, I'm just nosy ): 31

3. Where do you live? Melbourne, Australia

4. Do you have any hobbies? I like walking, decorating my newly renovated house and reading (and googling about ttc- hahaha)

5. Do you have a favourite TV show, film or book? Tv show: Chicago PD, Criminal Minds also, and just starting to watch Silicon Valley
Movie: I enjoy a lot of different ones. We watch a lot of movies
Book: Reading Anna Smith books at the moment and LOVE them!

6. What's your secret TTC habit that you're most embarrassed about? Ah nothing embarrasses me with you guys, but I wouldn't tell anyone else that I inspect my CM, google everything and anything, put my legs up after BD to help the sperm on their way ;-)

7. If you could meet any famous/historical person (living or deceased), who would it be and why? Mmm, tough one. I am really not sure.


----------



## ruby83

squirrel. said:


> 1. What do you do for a living?
> I'm a primary teacher currently teaching Year 2 (6/7 year olds). Usually I teach older children.
> 
> 2. How old are you?
> 30. I'll be 31 in a few months.
> 
> 3. Where do you live?
> London zone2
> 
> 4. Do you have any hobbies?
> Too many!! I start hobbies and don't follow through with then after I've mastered then and the novelty has worn off. I am able to crochet, knit, paint, make jewellery, play the flute/piano/cello/guitar, but I don't really do those anymore :/ I used to write prolifically and desperately want to be an author, but since having kids that dream has fallen by the wayside. One day I'll pcik it up again, it was part of my identify, I was a writer, it's what I did. I don't have the time now thougb with work and family. I also love photography and am getting into scrapbooking using Project Life. Told you, too many hobbies!!
> 
> 5. Do you have a favourite TV show, film or book?
> 
> Currently:
> TV show: game of thrones, community
> Film: mamma Mia (I'll hang my head in Shane now)
> Book: anything terry pratchett, or anything by Steinbeck
> Music; liking Ben Howard and Matt Corby right now
> 
> 6. What's your secret TTC habit that you're most embarrassed about?
> *I POAS every day  usually it's OPKs, but in the TWW I have been known to start on ICs at 2dpo, even though it's impossible that soon!!*
> 
> 7. If you could meet any famous/historical person (living or deceased), who would it be and why?
> Einstein, Newton or Darwin. Each would be fascinating to pick their brains.

Squirrel: you crack me up with your POAS addiction! Somehow I think with 5 tests in my house I am going to be similar BUT going to distract myself this week and try to only obsess next week!


----------



## ruby83

lhighfill: I had ovulation pain/ mild cramps the day before ovulation and the day of ovulation. x


----------



## jtink28

1. What do you do for a living?
I'm a stay at home mom now, but I was a middle school history teacher before.

2. How old are you? 
34. I'll be 35 in July. Gulp.

3. Where do you live?
Chicago, IL 

4. Do you have any hobbies?
Reading is by far my favorite hobby. 


5. Do you have a favourite TV show, film or book?

Currently:
TV show: Outlander, Shameless 
Film: My fave movie of all time is Gone With the Wind. Cheesy, I know.
Book: I just re-read Devil in the White City (for the umpteenth time). Always a fave.
Music: I've been playing John Mayer on repeat to relax this cycle.

6. What's your secret TTC habit that you're most embarrassed about? 
I would POAS every day starting at like 3 dpo if I could, so I purposely don't buy IC's. 

7. If you could meet any famous/historical person (living or deceased), who would it be and why?
I would love to meet Harriet Tubman. I'd bet she has the most amazing stories.


----------



## SS75

Hi everyone , im new to babyandbump , been lurking for the past month , but would love to join you girls in this journey - we are ttc baby5 
Testing 5th June (af due 7th)


----------



## squirrel.

Welcome SS75, both to the thread and B&B. Hope your stay in TTC is a quick one :)


----------



## squirrel.

Ruby I'm going to try and be good this cycle!! Seriously going to try and hold off till the 12th. Would love to see if I can do it. With me I either have zero willpower or an excess of the stuff. I can never do things in moderation. I'm hoping I can max out in willpower with this, wait till 13dpo and then get a blazing clear BFP rather than as quinter much earlier.

In truth though, I am really scared my luteal phase will be rubbish again and I won't get anywhere near 13dpo. Then the whole 2-month wait to ovulate begins again and the chance to have a baby somewhat when we planned will fly out the window leaving me in a difficult position with what to do with work... Ugh... Wish I wasn't so stressed about my cycle!


----------



## ruby83

Hi ladies, I am having back pain today. Has only else experienced that straight after ovulation? If I had a positive OPK on saturday morning, it is now monday morning, i can't be ovulating today can I ?


----------



## Smille24

ruby83 said:


> Hi ladies, I am having back pain today. Has only else experienced that straight after ovulation? If I had a positive OPK on saturday morning, it is now monday morning, i can't be ovulating today can I ?

Do you temp? That's really the only way to determine. Back pain after O is definitely possible.


----------



## ruby83

No I don't temp unfortunately. I just did an OPK (SMU and 2.5 hour hold) and it came back negative, so hopefully this is just an after ovulation back pain. So strange to notice everything going on in your body! 

We DTD last night as well so that is Sunday, Tues, Thurs, Fri, Sat, Sun (AM and PM)! I think we are both over it now- hahaha!


----------



## Smille24

ruby83 said:


> No I don't temp unfortunately. I just did an OPK (SMU and 2.5 hour hold) and it came back negative, so hopefully this is just an after ovulation back pain. So strange to notice everything going on in your body!
> 
> We DTD last night as well so that is Sunday, Tues, Thurs, Fri, Sat, Sun (AM and PM)! I think we are both over it now- hahaha!

This has been a rough cycle for me so far. My back has been killing me and the pressure in my abdomen was a little worse than the previous months.

I'd recommend temping next cycle. It's very helpful. Fxd you won't have another cycle! It sounds like you were very busy and have an amazing chance!!!


----------



## lhighfill

Smilie what type of thermometer do you use? I don't like the one I have, it seems very inconsistent (changes temps when I use it with only a min in between). So I haven't been temping either.


----------



## maybe8

HI guys, would love to join you. I am 13dpo and negative tests, although if you squint and stare I have a faint line on the cheapies. Cycle day 24 so we will see how it goes

1. What do you do for a living? Stay at home mom, educated as an accountant

2. How old are you? (eek, bit of a rude question, I'm just nosy :haha: ) just turned 46...yes I know very old ttc

3. Where do you live? SC

4. Do you have any hobbies? Love to read and craft projects

5. Do you have a favourite TV show, film or book? Grey's Anatomy, walking dead, criminal minds

6. What's your secret TTC habit that you're most embarrassed about? :) I have hubby deposit in diva cup and insert...propped up on pillows and take a nap

7. If you could meet any famous/historical person (living or deceased), who would it be and why?[/QUOTE] Patrick Swayzee...he was so hot back in the day. This was my freebie...you know the person you could hook up with that would be ok with the hubby.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Peed on another FRER tonight. This is 9dpo with evening urine on a 4 hours hold. First pic is the original, second is the zoom, third is the enhanced, and 4th is the negative
 



Attached Files:







sunfrerori.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 13









sunfrerzoom.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 12









sunfreren.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 10









sunfrerneg.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ruby83

I can see it Brandi!!! YAYAYAYAY! I can't see in the first but to me it is clear in the 2nd adn the negative.

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## lhighfill

Brandi I can never see a faint line in anyone's pos pics, but I totally see one on your second pic! Hope it keeps getting darker!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

*Breathe*

5 kids...on my own...I'm gonna need a journal...


----------



## dove830

I see your line in all the pics!! Congrats!!


----------



## ruby83

Brandi: 5 kids!! You are amazing!


----------



## vjimenez1104

Updated results. Please let me know if I'm missing anyone :) 


Emma1985 6/1 -- yay! 
Stephaniexx 6/1
BrandiCanucks 6/1 -- woohoo!
Pothole 6/1
Chrissytina 6/1
Maybe8 6/1 
Beautyfulhibi 6/1
Scoobydrip 6/2
Jessiebella86 6/2
LAdodgermama 6/4
Danielle1984 6/4
Ss75 6/5
Jtink28 6/6
Tinkai 6/6
Tai86 6/6
Sweet86 6/6
5starsplus1 6/7
Disneymom1129 6/7
Wwchix 6/8-6/12
Ihighfill 6/11
Squirrel 6/12
Peachandpine 6/12
MrsW1985 6/13
Millyr17 6/14
Vjimenez1104 6/15
Ruby83 6/15
Moonstar004 6/15
Smille24 6/17
Firewife80 6/18
Dovell830 6/18
Jgo18 6/18
Kakae 6/18-6/20
Enmaree 6/20
Iamsoblessed 6/21
NikTik 6/22
mommyxofxone 7/3


----------



## lhighfill

Guess I didnt make the cut...haha just kidding...I'm gonna move my testing back a few days anyways (assuming I can wait that long) I'm 6/11.


----------



## peachandpine

Testing 12th of June, day of expected AF! not testing early this cycle (easier said than done ;)) but want to make sure I don't get false negatives etc. Let's get our BFP's this month!! X


----------



## peachandpine

BrandiCanucks said:


> Peed on another FRER tonight. This is 9dpo with evening urine on a 4 hours hold. First pic is the original, second is the zoom, third is the enhanced, and 4th is the negative

That looks POSITIVE to me!! Yay!!


----------



## MrsW1985

Hi ladies.
I'll be testing in 12 or so days
Dh and I have just started ttc #1. Been on bcp for 13 years. Af came 4 days after I stopped taking them and my opks are + the last two days. Been getting lots of little cramps in my left ovary and now cramping/heaviness in my uterus so from what I've read that's a very common side effect of ovulation.vwe have been BDing like teenagers so I'll be taking my first hpt in a couple of weeks (if I can wait that long) I'm a very impatient person.
Just wondering if anyone here has managed to conceive on their first cycle trying.


----------



## ruby83

So today being 1dpo, I have kept myself quite busy! I went to the shops and brought many plastic containers and I have commenced organising my pantry! This 2ww will be productive for me!

My DS has a little cold so he has kept me busy also!

All the best for our early June testers xxx


----------



## kakae

Congrats on the bfps!! And such awesome lines for only 8-9dpo!

I'm about to O soon in the next couple of days. Hubby keeps joking and 'complaining' I only want him for his body lol Today was nice as we were discussing our plans for turning the spare room into a nursery for the baby, so nice to know after so long it is going to be a reality (hopefully very soon!)

Who is next up to test?? I'm excited to see all the bfps


----------



## moonstar_004

testing on june 15 if af doesn't get me first. and nope, i'm not gonna test early. :)


----------



## squirrel.

Welcome Maybe8 and MrsW1985! Good luck for this cycle. :dust:

Ruby - It&#8217;s likely you ovulated yesterday, but it is possible to ovulate 48 hours after a positive OPK. Hopefully it&#8217;s just random back pain and you did ovulate yesterday. Well done for using the TWW productively :) I tend to wile mine away online when I get the chance. Thankfully I&#8217;m back at work tomorrow after the half term break. Work used to be a good distraction, but now I&#8217;m working part time three days a week, I still have more time than not to obsess over the TWW.

Ihighfill - I have a bbt thermometer I ordered off amazon. It too gives me two different temps if the room is cold and the thermometer has been kept at a cold temperature. I tend to take my temp twice.

Brandi - Those are as clear as day :dance: Happy BFP day! Congratulations!

Kaka - It&#8217;s lovely when you start to imagine how a baby will slot into your lives and you start planning everything. How long have you been waiting or trying?


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​
AFM: 2dpo today. My temp went up a bit again this morning (despite another super disturbed night), so I think I ovulated Saturday, which will be good for timing. Well, as good as possible with my husband being away my two most fertile days! We managed o-5, o-3, o-2 and o+1. Hopefully that&#8217;s enough. Now just hoping my luteal phase will be long enough this time to allow any fertilised eggs to implant. I've been reading that breastfeeding can lower progesterone levels, which leads to lower post-o temps and a shorter luteal phase. Well my temps in general are 0.2 degrees c lower than usual :( hopefully I'll get a luteal phase. I've just had some sharp stabbing pains in my uterus that don't make me feel very hopeful.

In terms of signs, I had really sensitive nipples while breastfeeding in the night, but that could be because Isla wouldn&#8217;t stop feeding due to her teething pain. I also feel absolutely exhausted, but then again that&#8217;s probably due to 4 disturbed nights of sleep in a row and having the kids on my own for 4 days. So so so tired.



I&#8217;m going to start a signs/symptoms list that I update each day I think:

1dpo - Nothing at all (not even a twinge to obsess over)
2dpo - Sensitive nipples while breastfeeding, exhausted, brief sharp pains in uterus, feel wiped out like illness is approaching (achey joints)


----------



## ruby83

I'm working tomorrow too thank goodness! I have physio now so will ask her about my back pain.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Good luck, squirrel!!! I hope you get to see your bfp!

Took another one, 10dpo FMU, and it's still positive. Gonna call the doctor today to get bloodwork to confirm. I should have the results tomorrow.
 



Attached Files:







10dpo.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 22


----------



## millyr75

I'll be testing around the 14th of June, providing I can hold out that long! Good luck every one x


----------



## 5starsplus1

BrandiCanucks said:


> Good luck, squirrel!!! I hope you get to see your bfp!
> 
> Took another one, 10dpo FMU, and it's still positive. Gonna call the doctor today to get bloodwork to confirm. I should have the results tomorrow.

Congrats I see ur lines :happydance:


----------



## scoobydrlp

Brandi, today's test is darker, how exciting!


----------



## maybe8

Congrats Brandi.....you get the tests we all hope for...super early!

14 dpo and nada on the tests....I can capture super faint lines in pic but doubt they are real. Temp took a huge drop this morning, still above cover but bad. Pretty sure I am out, but I will still make a second June testing so we will see how it goes.

On a completely unrelated note...my oldest son graduated HS on Saturday, he goes into the Air Force in the fall. Very proud of him!


----------



## Smille24

kakae said:


> Congrats on the bfps!! And such awesome lines for only 8-9dpo!
> 
> I'm about to O soon in the next couple of days. Hubby keeps joking and 'complaining' I only want him for his body lol Today was nice as we were discussing our plans for turning the spare room into a nursery for the baby, so nice to know after so long it is going to be a reality (hopefully very soon!)
> 
> Who is next up to test?? I'm excited to see all the bfps

OMG that's funny. My dh always says the only time I show him extra attention is when I want the D lmao. 

We're having a garage sale this summer to clear out our basement to make room for all of our dd's old Baby stuff that's piled up I our spare bedroom. We are going to turn that into a nursery if everything works out.


----------



## Smille24

BrandiCanucks said:


> Peed on another FRER tonight. This is 9dpo with evening urine on a 4 hours hold. First pic is the original, second is the zoom, third is the enhanced, and 4th is the negative

Yep your pregnant! !!


----------



## ruby83

maybe8 said:


> Congrats Brandi.....you get the tests we all hope for...super early!
> 
> 14 dpo and nada on the tests....I can capture super faint lines in pic but doubt they are real. Temp took a huge drop this morning, still above cover but bad. Pretty sure I am out, but I will still make a second June testing so we will see how it goes.
> 
> On a completely unrelated note...my oldest son graduated HS on Saturday, he goes into the Air Force in the fall. Very proud of him!

Proud you should be! What a star! &#128515;

Good luck with this cycle. I don't do temping so not sure what it all means but our bodies can surprise us! FX


----------



## Smille24

1 dpo for me, my temp went up and it better stay up. I am still sore. Idk if I had a larger follicle than usual but previous months I just had pinching, this month a lot of pressure.


----------



## ruby83

Smille24 said:


> kakae said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on the bfps!! And such awesome lines for only 8-9dpo!
> 
> I'm about to O soon in the next couple of days. Hubby keeps joking and 'complaining' I only want him for his body lol Today was nice as we were discussing our plans for turning the spare room into a nursery for the baby, so nice to know after so long it is going to be a reality (hopefully very soon!)
> 
> Who is next up to test?? I'm excited to see all the bfps
> 
> OMG that's funny. My dh always says the only time I show him extra attention is when I want the D lmao.
> 
> We're having a garage sale this summer to clear out our basement to make room for all of our dd's old Baby stuff that's piled up I our spare bedroom. We are going to turn that into a nursery if everything works out.Click to expand...

Oh our spare bedroom upstairs (future nursery)is a complete shomoz! I use it as my clothes drying/ ironing room, junk/ storage room! Not sure how I'll be able to function without it!


----------



## scoobydrlp

9dpo
 



Attached Files:







20150601_081013-1.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 19


----------



## scoobydrlp

Same test, maybe better picture.
 



Attached Files:







20150601_082355-2.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 15


----------



## mommyxofxone

hi everyone, i'll be testing later this month, may i join you all?


----------



## vjimenez1104

scoobydrlp said:


> 9dpo

I see something there :dance:


----------



## vjimenez1104

Updated results. Please let me know if I'm missing anyone 


Emma1985 6/1 -- :bfp: yay! 
Stephaniexx 6/1
BrandiCanucks 6/1 -- :bfp: woohoo!
Pothole 6/1
Chrissytina 6/1
Maybe8 6/1 
Beautyfulhibi 6/1
Scoobydrip 6/2
Jessiebella86 6/2
LAdodgermama 6/4
Danielle1984 6/4
Ss75 6/5
Jtink28 6/6
Tinkai 6/6
Tai86 6/6
Sweet86 6/6
5starsplus1 6/7
Disneymom1129 6/7
Wwchix 6/8-6/12
Ihighfill 6/11
Squirrel 6/12
Peachandpine 6/12
MrsW1985 6/13
Millyr17 6/14
Vjimenez1104 6/15
Ruby83 6/15
Moonstar004 6/15
Smille24 6/17
Firewife80 6/18
Dovell830 6/18
Kakae 6/18-6/20
Enmaree 6/20
Iamsoblessed 6/21
Fairycat 6/21
NikTik 6/22


----------



## mommyxofxone

i'm not on the list, does that mean i can't join?


----------



## squirrel.

Wellcome mommyxofxone. Good luck this month :dust:

Maybe8 - sorry to hear about you BFNs. You're not out till the witch shows though. Some women have really late BFPs. Congrats on your son, well done him.

Smille24 - maybe you ovulated more than one egg? :)

Scoobydrip - something is catching my eye. Hope it gets darker into a proper BFP for you. 


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


AFM: I feel really drained today, like I'm starting to come down with something. I took Isla to baby singalong while Oscar was at nursery and on the way back through the park I was really struggling up the hill. Feel really achey and just weak. Don't want to get ill :/ Though the silly over-analysing part of me is thinking getting ill is a positive sign as even immediately after conception your body releases EPF, which lowers your immune system. A few days after conception with our daughter I caught Hand, Foot and Mouth. Now this... Knowing my luck though it doesn't mean anything and I'll just be getting ill without a BFP :haha:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I definitely see something there, Scooby!


----------



## fairycat

I see a line!!

I'll be testing around the 21st. First month TTC!


----------



## vjimenez1104

mommyxofxone said:


> i'm not on the list, does that mean i can't join?



Of course you can :) what's your testing date?


----------



## mommyxofxone

Probably July 3rd? All depends on when I O. My cycle changes each month :/


----------



## jGo_18

Id like to join! Should be testing June 18 :)

It's been an odd cycle. I use the clearblue advanced digital opks
Cd10: negative
Cd11: peak in the am, negative in the pm. Insem.
Cd12: flashing smile/high fertility both am & pm. Another Insem.
Cd13 (today): peak in the am, negative at 1p. Hoping we can get a third donation... 

I think today will be o day, that early peak & now a second one has me thrown off a bit tho.


----------



## vjimenez1104

Anymore updates from,our June 1st testers?? I'm so looking forward to seeing some tests :)


----------



## vjimenez1104

OK . UPDATE. Been a hectic couple of days but here's my update. 
Doing SMEP so been DTD EOD SINCE CYCLE DAY 8. And testing OPK since CD 10
Bd:
Cd8,10,13,15,16,17 DH just got sick and couldn't finish the deed last night :-( I got positive OPK late night (11pm) on Friday CD 16 I am pretty sure I O yesterday due to all my symptoms and all CM is now gone. I really hope we caught that engine since I feel yesterday should have been the most important time for DTD. I am a little optimistic because the night before (saturday) it was a late night sessions around midnight so if I did O yesterday like i suspect those species were less than 24hrs old. 

Today is out of the question since I had to go in early to get an epidural injection ton for my back (bulging discs) and I'm very sore and supposed to lay down all day. 

Anyone with stories of success? I'm not very well versed in the TTC since I have never really tried for a long time. I got my DD first try and th is is only my second cycl TTC.


----------



## vjimenez1104

jGo_18 said:


> Id like to join! Should be testing June 18 :)
> 
> It's been an odd cycle. I use the clearblue advanced digital opks
> Cd10: negative
> Cd11: peak in the am, negative in the pm. Insem.
> Cd12: flashing smile/high fertility both am & pm. Another Insem.
> Cd13 (today): peak in the am, negative at 1p. Hoping we can get a third donation...
> 
> I think today will be o day, that early peak & now a second one has me thrown off a bit tho.




Welcome!!! Time to catch that eggie :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

always seemed for me my friends and everyone around me got pregnant first or second tries, and it took me almost 6 months the first time.


----------



## jGo_18

I just got another peak reading on the effing clear blue advanced. I got a peak cd11 in the am, then it was full on negative in the evening. Got a peak again this morning on cd13, negative (empty circle) @ 1p, and now another peak at 6:30p....

Wtf....?

My ovacue has also confirmed O again... it confirmed on cd11 in the evening after my peak (but immediately following a neg that evening). And now it's reconfirmed O as today.

I'm losing my mind. And the insem I hoped for tonight can't happen so I'm feeling a tad defeated.


----------



## mimomma86

Testing on June 6th...my birthday


----------



## jtink28

does anyone here want to hear the definition of insane?

because I AM INSANE. i tested today at 6-7 dpo - because i'm insane and i couldn't help myself. what's even more insane? i was totally bummed and felt "out" even though it's basically physically impossible to get a bfp at 6 dpo. I AM INSANE! 

anyone else ever feel like a crazy person while ttc???


----------



## maybe8

jtink28 said:


> does anyone here want to hear the definition of insane?
> 
> because I AM INSANE. i tested today at 6-7 dpo - because i'm insane and i couldn't help myself. what's even more insane? i was totally bummed and felt "out" even though it's basically physically impossible to get a bfp at 6 dpo. I AM INSANE!
> 
> anyone else ever feel like a crazy person while ttc???

Yup, I know that crazy. I am 14 dpo and hpt are negative, so wanting to see a pretty little line did an opk. Why?, because I can :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm crazy too!! This is the first cycle that I didn't pee on sticks everyday since 1dpo, simply because I ran out of cheapies


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Here are the February 2016 due date groups for anyone who gets their BFP

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2315707-any-feb-2016-due-babies-want-buddies.html

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2314557-february-sweethearts.html


----------



## Smille24

BrandiCanucks said:


> Here are the February 2016 due date groups for anyone who gets their BFP
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2315707-any-feb-2016-due-babies-want-buddies.html
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2314557-february-sweethearts.html

I hope I can join you soon.


----------



## enmaree

squirrel. said:


> Enmaree - that&#8217;s really great to hear! Making me excited about being team yellow. Do you chart?

I don't. I may do it in a few months if I we are still trying to conceive.



BrandiCanucks said:


> OMFG!!!! FRER IS POSITIVE AT 9dpo!!!! HOLY SHHHHHHHH!!!!!

Congratulations! :happydance:



vjimenez1104 said:


> Updated results. Please let me know if I'm missing anyone

I'm planning on testing June 20th.



jtink28 said:


> does anyone here want to hear the definition of insane?
> 
> because I AM INSANE. i tested today at 6-7 dpo - because i'm insane and i couldn't help myself. what's even more insane? i was totally bummed and felt "out" even though it's basically physically impossible to get a bfp at 6 dpo. I AM INSANE!
> 
> anyone else ever feel like a crazy person while ttc???

Yep!! :haha:

---

Talked with my husband about SMEP tonight, and he's down :)! I was a little worried he was going to think I was overthinking it, but he was pretty serious about it, and said to make sure I tell him what days, and that he will do the best he can. Such a trooper! :haha:


----------



## kakae

Oooohh so glad I have this group because I would be admitted to an asylum if I told hubby or anyone else that I'm excited I have ewcm! Time to catch that eggie!!


----------



## ruby83

vjimenez1104: I hope your back improves soon! Back pain is the worst! When I had my DS I had contractions all in my back- was the most painful thing I have ever experienced!

jtink28: I hear you! Somehow I think we are all a little crazy with the POAS! Lucky we have each other as our support group! I am going to try so so hard to hold out until after AF is due, but we will see! I hate getting BFN and I hate wasting the tests!

Brandi: Oh I hope I will be joining that group soon! So happy for you x

enmaree: Good to hear your hubby is on board! My poor hubby was sick the whole week we were doing SMEP but was such a trooper! Under normal circumstances we would not have been dtd while his is coughing and sneezing! Amazingly I haven't caught his cold yet too!

kakae: TOTALLY! Never had heard of EWCM before starting ttc!

So today, I worked all day so been busy which has been a life saver because I am a huge obsessor or all things ttc!

Any more early June testers got any positive news for us? Love hearing the BFP! As much as i am hoping this is our month, I have a feeling it is going to take longer than the first month ttc- especially because I have just came off BCP. It took 4 months (3 of actively trying) to conceive my son and I had come of BCP then also. I know I will be disappointed but going to try and keep it in perspective. We started trying now because ideally we would like 2.5 years between my son and the next one. He is only 16 months now so we have a few months up our sleeve!:dust:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Well, this was the last FRER in my house. No longer a squinter. Progression looks beautiful! 11dpo today.
 



Attached Files:







11dpo progression.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 20


----------



## ruby83

Brandi that's amazing line for 9dpo! Maybe twins &#128540;


----------



## BrandiCanucks

That's what I'm afraid of! The more pregnancies you have, the higher your chance of twins. This is my 7th pregnancy (5th baby). I'm not even late yet and it's already really dark. There's just no way my levels are the same or lower than my son's at 10dpo (16). I'll find out in less than 4 hours and go for a second draw tomorrow.


----------



## 5starsplus1

Beautiful lines Brandi.....praying I can get the same wonderful lines in the next couple of days if I don't cave today.....Im in a funk b/c I had some AF type cramps last night and I was very grumpy with everyone :cry:...praying im not out but my body isn't giving me any symptoms except for AF symptoms :growlmad:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I had AF cramps from 4dpo to 7dpo and boy was I ever bitchy too. Could still be pregnancy symptoms! No one is out until the witch shows!


----------



## ruby83

5starsplus1: I remember with my DS I had AF like cramps and was so emtional I could have sworn AF was coming. I had NO pregnancy symptoms at all until about 6 weeks! Good luck sweets x

Brandi: The more the merrier right? :happydance: Your house must be full of life and fun! Did I read somewhere that you are a single mum too? Do you have much support? All the best to you hon! Let us know how your results go! xx
Ps. You are a bad influence on my because now I will want to test early too! hahaha!

Its 9 30pm here in Australia and I am just watching tv trying to kill time before bed so I can wake up and be 3dpo! :coffee:


----------



## maybe8

HI guys,

Witch got me this morning....was expecting her after a massive temp drop yesterday and this morning. I will be testing June 27.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## ruby83

Sorry to hear that hon, but not long for you to wait! Hope the month goes quick!


----------



## maybe8

ruby83 said:


> Sorry to hear that hon, but not long for you to wait! Hope the month goes quick!

Thanks, I was so hopeful with a triphasic chart and all, but nada! Well the kids start summer vacation on Thursday so it is going to be busy. Seems like all they do is fight!


----------



## Smille24

Brandi- that is great progress! 

You ladies are funny! I look up bfp pics to get my fix but it's not the same. I'm 2 dpo now and I still have 2 wks to test ahhhh. It's way too far away. I have a bunch of cheapies left, I may need to cave in 10 days.


----------



## mommyxofxone

huge congrats brandi!!!! love that line!!!!! 

hope i'll be able to join the feb group as well. but testing for me isn't until july. :(


----------



## vjimenez1104

BrandiCanucks said:


> Well, this was the last FRER in my house. No longer a squinter. Progression looks beautiful! 11dpo today.

:happydance::thumbup: this makes me SOOOO excited :) yayyyy!!!!!!!!


----------



## vjimenez1104

Current testing dates below:

Emma1985 6/1 -- :bfp: yay! 
Stephaniexx 6/1 -- :bfp: 
BrandiCanucks 6/1 -- :bfp: woohoo!
Maybe8 6/1 -- :witch: -- New testing date 6/28
Scoobydrip 6/2 -- Early testing results: possible :bfp: FX!
Jessiebella86 6/2
LAdodgermama 6/4
Chrissytina 6/4
Danielle1984 6/4
Ss75 6/5
Jtink28 6/6
Tinkai 6/6
Tai86 6/6
Sweet86 6/6
Mimomma86 6/6
5starsplus1 6/7
Disneymom1129 6/7
Wwchix 6/8-6/12
Ihighfill 6/11
Squirrel 6/12
Peachandpine 6/12
MrsW1985 6/13
Millyr17 6/14
Vjimenez1104 6/15
Ruby83 6/15
Moonstar004 6/15
Smille24 6/17
Firewife80 6/18
Dovell830 6/18
Jgo_18 6/18
Kakae 6/18-6/20
Enmaree 6/20
Iamsoblessed 6/21
Fairycat 6/21
NikTik 6/22
Maybe8 6/24
mommyxofxone 7/3

Please let me know if I am missing anyone's results or names on the board. FX to see many more :bfp: on here! Love to all you wonderful ladies


----------



## jGo_18

Missing me! 6/18 please!


----------



## mimomma86

vjimenez1104 said:


> Current testing dates below:
> 
> Emma1985 6/1 -- :bfp: yay!
> Stephaniexx 6/1 -- :bfp:
> BrandiCanucks 6/1 -- :bfp: woohoo!
> Maybe8 6/1 -- :witch: -- New testing date 6/28
> Scoobydrip 6/2 -- Early testing results: possible :bfp: FX!
> Jessiebella86 6/2
> LAdodgermama 6/4
> Chrissytina 6/4
> Danielle1984 6/4
> Ss75 6/5
> Jtink28 6/6
> Tinkai 6/6
> Tai86 6/6
> Sweet86 6/6
> 5starsplus1 6/7
> Disneymom1129 6/7
> Wwchix 6/8-6/12
> Ihighfill 6/11
> Squirrel 6/12
> Peachandpine 6/12
> MrsW1985 6/13
> Millyr17 6/14
> Vjimenez1104 6/15
> Ruby83 6/15
> Moonstar004 6/15
> Smille24 6/17
> Firewife80 6/18
> Dovell830 6/18
> Kakae 6/18-6/20
> Enmaree 6/20
> Iamsoblessed 6/21
> Fairycat 6/21
> NikTik 6/22
> Maybe8 6/24
> mommyxofxone 7/3
> 
> Please let me know if I am missing anyone's results or names on the board. FX to see many more :bfp: on here! Love to all you wonderful ladies

I'm not on there. Testing 6/6


----------



## Smille24

Wow 4 bfp and we're only 2 days into the month


----------



## mimomma86

Giving me hope!


----------



## chrissytina

Hi girls,
I took a test today and got a BFN. However, I'm still waiting for AF. I'll test again in a few days if AF still hasn't arrived.


----------



## squirrel.

Welcome jGo_18 and mimomma86, good luck this cycle :) :dust: 

jGo_18 - How frustrating that your ovulation predictor is messing you around! I&#8217;ve never heard of it doing that. Maybe your body keeps trying to ovulate, but isn&#8217;t successful for some reason? Hope it goes negative soon and you ovulate.

vjimenez - Ouch! Your back sounds sore! Hope the treatment helps.

jtink28 - I am insane too :D I always test early, seriously hoping I&#8217;ll hold out this time, but I doubt I&#8217;ll have the willpower!

Ruby - I&#8217;ve been hard at work too, it is nice for distracting from TTC. We&#8217;re also moving this week for a few months while we have work done to our house, so I know that will keep me hugely busy. Now if only I could find things keep me busy till next Friday! Next week will be the killer. Hopefully this will be your month, but you seem to have really healthy attitude about the whole things.

Brandi - Beautiful progression. My FRER with my daughter looked like yours at 11dpo (came from no line at all the morning of 10 do) and there was just one baby, so you might avoid twins. Excited to hear about your levels. Hope all is going well.


5starsplus1 - :hugs: AF cramps are also a huge pregnancy sign. Light cramps is one of the most common symptoms. You&#8217;re not out yet.

Maybe8 - So sorry :hugs: hope next cycle is the one for you.

chrissytina - it&#8217;s not over till the witch comes, good luck, hope you get your BFP!



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


AFM: 3dpo today and I definitely think I&#8217;m coming down with something (other than a case of symptom-spotting-itis). Back at work today and despite Isla sleeping quite well last night and me only waking once, I&#8217;ve felt so sluggish and exhausted all day. A parent was talking to me at home time today and al I could do was stare at her and battle to keep my eyes open. I&#8217;ve also felt dizzy and off all day. Not pregnancy symptoms, just getting sick symptoms sadly. Ugh, don&#8217;t want to get ill! My temp went up again this morning. Tomorrow will be the test to see if my luteal phase is longer than last cycle. Looking at my chart I got it wrong, it was three days last time not two. I&#8217;ve followed a really similar temp pattern this time and it was on 4dpo that my temp went down last cycle - really hoping for temp to stay high tomorrow and for it to stay high a good 10 more days or so, would love a proper luteal phase even if it doesn&#8217;t end in a BFP, which I&#8217;m not hopeful for as our timing wasn&#8217;t great with my husband being away my two peak fertile days.



Symptoms update:

1dpo - Nothing at all (not even a twinge to obsess over)
2dpo - Sensitive nipples while breastfeeding, exhausted, brief sharp pains in uterus, feel wiped out like illness is approaching (achey joints)
3dpo - Feel exhausted again, really super sleepy and weak, hot flushes, dizzy spells, struggling to keep eyes open, feeling warm, feel like I'm getting ill, lots of watery cm for an hour or so (which confused me into thinking AF had snuck up on me early again)


----------



## jGo_18

Opk was back to negative this morning and I had a bit of a temp rise, so I think yesterday actually ended up being the day :) should be 1dpo today with insems done at O-2 & O-1.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Still no word on betas. I hate this waiting game too


----------



## scoobydrlp

Alright I've been testing like a crazy person and getting what I think are very faint positives? I just can't stop!! What do you guys things?

10dpo smu

https://i1340.photobucket.com/albums/o725/scoobydrlp/other/ttc/20150602_141408-1_zps9saz3c9i.jpg


----------



## squirrel.

I can see a shadow scoobydrip! I hope it darkens for you over the next few days!! If it doesn't though, it might be the type of test? Have you been using all the same brand of test? I used to use a similar test that always gave me shadows (and sometimes pink faint lines within the time frame :( it was a rubbish brand and once I stopped using it I stopped getting shadows. I hope this isn't happening with you, but maybe something to be aware of :hugs:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I see it Scooby!!!!

AFM: First beta is 17!


----------



## scoobydrlp

Squirrel - I got a similar line on a dollar store test yesterday, this one is a Wondfo. Hopefully they're legit lines!

Brandi - Hooray for 17!


----------



## squirrel.

That's great :bunny: then I think this is the start of a BFP, as I can see that shadow!!

Brandi - Great levels! Congrats!


----------



## vjimenez1104

Ok I updated the missing girls on my previous post  FX for all!!! 

Update:
I'm 2dpo and totally hating this tww.


----------



## LAdodgerMama

Excited to see all the BFPs so early on. Hopefully the rest of us get some of that baby dust too!


----------



## Pinkie_Pie

Due for AF on 4th June. Tested yesterday BFN. Still holding on to the fact it could still happen for us this month. Good luck all! :D


----------



## Babydust28

Hey ladies, thought I'd join in. 

AF is due 8th June, I'm trying to hold out until 8/9th June before I test.

Will let you know if I cave and test earlier.

Babydust to you all lovelies xx


----------



## jGo_18

Gaaaaah I'm gonna scream. My stupid clearblue advance went from peak yesterday morning to negative in the afternoon, back to peak in the evening. This morning it was negative again... This evening it's blinking/high fertility... Ugh... 
I have been taking wondfos as well, and that was super dark yesterday with the peak and lighter this morning and even lighter this evening. Should I just go off those & my temp rise this morning?


----------



## jGo_18

Top is yesterday, bottom is 24 hrs later (tonight). Should I assume it's just the tail end of the lh since the peak happened yesterday?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 4


----------



## vjimenez1104

jGo_18 said:


> Gaaaaah I'm gonna scream. My stupid clearblue advance went from peak yesterday morning to negative in the afternoon, back to peak in the evening. This morning it was negative again... This evening it's blinking/high fertility... Ugh...
> I have been taking wondfos as well, and that was super dark yesterday with the peak and lighter this morning and even lighter this evening. Should I just go off those & my temp rise this morning?


I feel your pain I used FR and wondfo but wondfo never detected my surge

My FR was positive for a few days and still is even though I know I'm not ovulating. My gyn said it happens in a small case of women but not to worry about it and to make sure I listened to my bodies cues of O and DTD everyday or eod during O time. We followed smep this month so hopefully we caught that Eggie


----------



## jGo_18

I wish I had that option... I wouldn't even bother with the tests if I could just dtd everyday or eod... But we use a donor so I have to be pretty precise...


----------



## Smille24

jGo_18 said:


> Gaaaaah I'm gonna scream. My stupid clearblue advance went from peak yesterday morning to negative in the afternoon, back to peak in the evening. This morning it was negative again... This evening it's blinking/high fertility... Ugh...
> I have been taking wondfos as well, and that was super dark yesterday with the peak and lighter this morning and even lighter this evening. Should I just go off those & my temp rise this morning?

I'd say you O'd yesterday since your temp went up today. If it stays up for 2-3 more days you'll get cross hairs.


----------



## jGo_18

Smille24 said:


> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> Gaaaaah I'm gonna scream. My stupid clearblue advance went from peak yesterday morning to negative in the afternoon, back to peak in the evening. This morning it was negative again... This evening it's blinking/high fertility... Ugh...
> I have been taking wondfos as well, and that was super dark yesterday with the peak and lighter this morning and even lighter this evening. Should I just go off those & my temp rise this morning?
> 
> I'd say you O'd yesterday since your temp went up today. If it stays up for 2-3 more days you'll get cross hairs.Click to expand...

I hope you're right!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Announced the pregnancy today...
 



Attached Files:







announcement.jpg
File size: 52.6 KB
Views: 18


----------



## jGo_18

So early... congrats brandi


----------



## 5starsplus1

ruby83 said:


> 5starsplus1: I remember with my DS I had AF like cramps and was so emtional I could have sworn AF was coming. I had NO pregnancy symptoms at all until about 6 weeks! Good luck sweets x
> 
> Brandi: The more the merrier right? :happydance: Your house must be full of life and fun! Did I read somewhere that you are a single mum too? Do you have much support? All the best to you hon! Let us know how your results go! xx
> Ps. You are a bad influence on my because now I will want to test early too! hahaha!
> 
> Its 9 30pm here in Australia and I am just watching tv trying to kill time before bed so I can wake up and be 3dpo! :coffee:

Thanks for the support :hugs:


----------



## Smille24

BrandiCanucks said:


> Announced the pregnancy today...

OMG that's so funny


----------



## maybe8

jGo_18 said:


> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> Gaaaaah I'm gonna scream. My stupid clearblue advance went from peak yesterday morning to negative in the afternoon, back to peak in the evening. This morning it was negative again... This evening it's blinking/high fertility... Ugh...
> I have been taking wondfos as well, and that was super dark yesterday with the peak and lighter this morning and even lighter this evening. Should I just go off those & my temp rise this morning?
> 
> I'd say you O'd yesterday since your temp went up today. If it stays up for 2-3 more days you'll get cross hairs.Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you're right!Click to expand...

Looks like you did o. I am assuming you used two different monitors? If that is the case you will get different readings on them....they store prior months info. If you tried to use the same test in the same month it will go from neg to flashing and lock there. I did that this month and was quite frustrated with the whole process.


----------



## jGo_18

maybe8 said:


> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> Gaaaaah I'm gonna scream. My stupid clearblue advance went from peak yesterday morning to negative in the afternoon, back to peak in the evening. This morning it was negative again... This evening it's blinking/high fertility... Ugh...
> I have been taking wondfos as well, and that was super dark yesterday with the peak and lighter this morning and even lighter this evening. Should I just go off those & my temp rise this morning?
> 
> I'd say you O'd yesterday since your temp went up today. If it stays up for 2-3 more days you'll get cross hairs.Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you're right!Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like you did o. I am assuming you used two different monitors? If that is the case you will get different readings on them....they store prior months info. If you tried to use the same test in the same month it will go from neg to flashing and lock there. I did that this month and was quite frustrated with the whole process.Click to expand...

I use the cleaeblue advanced opks and I also use the ovacue monitor. The ovacue doesn't involve poas, but it does store previous months readings. The opks are a new "reader" every month. I've hung onto the previous readers since once you get a peak it locks for 48 hrs and I like to keep testing until I see that my temps continue to go up. They both seemed to agree yesterday that O was happening... Ovacue still shows yesterday, but the flashing smile on the clearblue is throwing me off.


----------



## vjimenez1104

BrandiCanucks said:


> Announced the pregnancy today...



Hahahaha too funny. Love it!


----------



## ruby83

Aghh Brandi I love your announcement! What an awesome idea!

Sorry if its a silly question but whta re Beta levels? I was only ever tested for HCG...


----------



## ruby83

vjimenez1104 said:


> Ok I updated the missing girls on my previous post  FX for all!!!
> 
> Update:
> I'm 2dpo and totally hating this tww.

I feel you! I am 3dpo and wishing time would fly!


----------



## Salembaby

I like checking in with you all!

Brandi- that's too funny. You're going to busy and more busy!

I only use Clearblue ovulation kits with the smiley face and empty O. Do NOT use Clearblue advanced ovulation kit. They should take it off the market. 

I'm testing next week if AF doesn't show. DH left before I o'd so I'm hoping for super swimmers! We met with a fertility doc that's going to help us if I don't fall pregnant these next months. I have a cyst I can definitely feel on my left side. Oh the waiting... Doo dee dah dee dee...I have friends visitng for the weekend so that should distract me atleast until Sunday!


----------



## millyr75

ruby83 said:


> Aghh Brandi I love your announcement! What an awesome idea!
> 
> Sorry if its a silly question but whta re Beta levels? I was only ever tested for HCG...

Beta levels are just a shortened way of saying Beta Hcg. Just as Hcg is the shortened version of the same thing :)


----------



## jGo_18

Major temp spike this morning! A fading wondrous, but the clear blue is still blinking... I think I'm gonna quit using these once I run out. Two cycles in a row they've been just nuts. 
I haven't got crosshairs yet, but I'll assume cd13 was O day with that little rise yesterday followed by a huge spike today.
I'm often a slow riser so this spike is kinda fun to see!


----------



## Smille24

You'll definitely get cross hairs tomorrow if it stays up.


----------



## vjimenez1104

So I ordered a 3-pack of FRER on amazon today and chose the very slowww shipping so that way I don't test early lol! The will be here June 10th, (still 3 days earlier then I'm supposed to test) But I think with the cheapies on hand, I'll be able to hold out of my FRER.... I hate this TWW. I'm so happy for all these fabulous ladies that are finally coming to an end on their TWW!


----------



## Smille24

vjimenez1104 said:


> So I ordered a 3-pack of FRER on amazon today and chose the very slowww shipping so that way I don't test early lol! The will be here June 10th, (still 3 days earlier then I'm supposed to test) But I think with the cheapies on hand, I'll be able to hold out of my FRER.... I hate this TWW. I'm so happy for all these fabulous ladies that are finally coming to an end on their TWW!

Haha you're funny. I have 3 frers left but refuse yo use them until I get something on an ic. I hate the temptation. I'm only 3dpo and the wait is killing me.


----------



## vjimenez1104

Smille24 said:


> vjimenez1104 said:
> 
> 
> So I ordered a 3-pack of FRER on amazon today and chose the very slowww shipping so that way I don't test early lol! The will be here June 10th, (still 3 days earlier then I'm supposed to test) But I think with the cheapies on hand, I'll be able to hold out of my FRER.... I hate this TWW. I'm so happy for all these fabulous ladies that are finally coming to an end on their TWW!
> 
> Haha you're funny. I have 3 frers left but refuse yo use them until I get something on an ic. I hate the temptation. I'm only 3dpo and the wait is killing me.Click to expand...

We have to hang in there together sweets!


----------



## squirrel.

Welcome Pinkie_Pie, Babydust28 and good luck! :dust:

jGo_18 - hurray for the huge temp rise. I haven&#8217;t ever used the clearable advance monitor, but it sounds like it&#8217;s been really confusing for you! Hopefully you timed it well with the donor. Maybe just stick to wondfos next time? Perhaps less confusing.

Brandi - Funny announcement. Your baby seems so much older than mine even though he&#8217;s a few days younger! Maybe it&#8217;s all his amazing hair!

vjimenez - Haha! That&#8217;s a great idea. I just ordered my usual trio of tests from amazon - FRER, Clearblue Plus and Clearblue digital with weeks estimate. I know blue dye tests aren&#8217;t as reliable, but I got my first BFP on one with my daughter, so I&#8217;m a bit fond of them :) stupidly. I get prime though and ordered them to be delivered tomorrow when I&#8217;ll be 5dpo. I&#8217;m going to have to sit and stare at them for 7 days!! I feel very relaxed about this cycle though; mainly because I haven&#8217;t invested too much emotionally in it, I truly don&#8217;t think I&#8217;m pregnant this cycle, but will just be happy if my luteal phase is longer than last cycle&#8217;s tiny one. It&#8217;s already a day longer; that&#8217;s a start!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


AFM: 4dpo today and I feel kind of back to normal again. Less tired and no errant symptoms to obsess over (and I tried to find something a few times today, but my body feels boringly normal at the moment ). So no new symptoms to add to my list unfortunately. I was just happy to see my temp staying up this morning. Now it just needs to stay up another 9/10 days or so, so that I get a proper luteal phase and I&#8217;ll be happy!

My symptoms so far:

1dpo - Nothing at all (not even a twinge to obsess over)
2dpo - Sensitive nipples while breastfeeding, exhausted, brief sharp pains in uterus, feel wiped out like illness is approaching (achey joints)
3dpo - Feel exhausted again, really super sleepy and weak, hot flushes, dizzy spells, struggling to keep eyes open, feeling warm, feel like I'm getting ill, lots of watery cm for an hour or so (which confused me into thinking AF had snuck up on me early again)
4dpo - No symptoms (other than a bit tired), some creamy cm, feeling a bit chilly even though it's warm


----------



## mommyxofxone

absolutely nothing over here. opks came though :) and along with them the pg tests too. hurrah for bundles!


----------



## scoobydrlp

Getting bfns today at 11 dpo. Pretty disappointed.


----------



## vjimenez1104

scoobydrlp said:


> Getting bfns today at 11 dpo. Pretty disappointed.



Still early sweets. FX you see BFP soon. Don't count yourself out until AF shows. 

Hugs.


----------



## ksquared726

Hey guys - can I join? I'm actually testing tonight at 15dpo with no AF in sight. Been ttc since July last year and this was a wonky cycle, so I just don't know what to expect. My chart is in my signature and temp is still up, but I also got a bit of a cold starting yesterday. Nervous to see another BFN, but I can't wait anymore! I'd be astonished if this was my bfp!


----------



## lhighfill

ksquared726 said:


> Hey guys - can I join? I'm actually testing tonight at 15dpo with no AF in sight. Been ttc since July last year and this was a wonky cycle, so I just don't know what to expect. My chart is in my signature and temp is still up, but I also got a bit of a cold starting yesterday. Nervous to see another BFN, but I can't wait anymore! I'd be astonished if this was my bfp!


Welcome ksquared! FX for your :bfp:!! Your chart looks great!

I see you take Vitex. I just heard of that for the first time yesterday. Can you tell me more about it?


----------



## 5starsplus1

OMG ladies I just went to the bathroom and Im bleeding....not spotting but bleeding and im not due for AF until Friday....im 2 days early and im freaking pissed....My back was seriously hurting and when I went to the bathroom I had a blood flow....Im so hurt and so confused....Im sick to my stomach and don't understand what's going on....please give me insight ladies :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## ksquared726

lhighfill - Thanks! Just waiting for my "sample" to be room temperature before I test. My cheapie tests say it has to be room temp. Vitex is made from a plant and has long been used for fertility. According to what I've read online, it regulates the pituitary gland which in turn regulates our cycles. It can take up to 3 cycles to take full effect. I went off bcp exactly 1 year ago, and my cycles after that steadily got longer and longer. I started taking 1200mg of Vitex at the end of a 51-day cycle and got AF the next day! Then my cycles shortened by about 9-10 days for two cycles until I had a "normal" length! Then I started to decrease the dosage because the bottle says to drop to just 1 400mg tablet after 3 cycles. I've had a couple of long/wonky cycles since because of traveling during the fertile window (including this cycle) but Vitex worked really well for me. It doesn't work for everyone, though. A friend on these boards with long cycles actually started Vitex and then had an anovulatory cycle and had to induce AF with meds from her doctor. So if you have a relatively normal length cycle, it's probably not for you. Or even with long cycles it might not work. But all you can do is try it!

5starsplus1 - I'm so sorry!! I don't know what's going on but I had a similar thing happen last cycle where AF arrived early and I was devastated and possibly even had a chemical based on a faint line on a FRER. Sometimes AF just shows up when she wants to and it sucks. :hugs:


----------



## mimomma86

Can I be added to the list please? I'm testing 6/6


----------



## twinmummy06

Hi ladies! Can I join? I'm due for AF on the 13th but theres no way I'll be able to not test before then lol.

Going to try my hardest to wait until at least 10dpo :haha:


----------



## ruby83

ksquared726 said:


> Hey guys - can I join? I'm actually testing tonight at 15dpo with no AF in sight. Been ttc since July last year and this was a wonky cycle, so I just don't know what to expect. My chart is in my signature and temp is still up, but I also got a bit of a cold starting yesterday. Nervous to see another BFN, but I can't wait anymore! I'd be astonished if this was my bfp!

Good luck! Keep us updated! FX and :dust:


----------



## ruby83

5starsplus1 said:


> OMG ladies I just went to the bathroom and Im bleeding....not spotting but bleeding and im not due for AF until Friday....im 2 days early and im freaking pissed....My back was seriously hurting and when I went to the bathroom I had a blood flow....Im so hurt and so confused....Im sick to my stomach and don't understand what's going on....please give me insight ladies :cry::cry::cry:

Oh hon, I am so sorry! :hugs: Seeing AF is the worst when you are trying- let alone 2 days early! Are your cycles usually to the day? If it is a really painful/ different AF maybe see your GP just in case but most likely it is just a random early AF. I know it is hard but try to look forward to next cycle. It is a tough road this ttc. Take care of yourself! Have some wine and soft cheese- that always makes me feel a little better :winkwink:


----------



## sweet83

hello ladies... today I am 11dpo... tested with first signal(walmart brand cheapie)it was negative and after 2-3 hours saw it and the test has a dark pink 2nd line ... could it be evap. line?


----------



## ruby83

Grab a different brand test and go again, or wait another 24 hours x


----------



## ksquared726

Thank you, guys! It was a BFP!!!!! First BFP ever since we started trying last July!! Ahhh! :bfp:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ruby83

ksquared726 said:


> Thank you, guys! It was a BFP!!!!! First BFP ever since we started trying last July!! Ahhh! :bfp:

CONGRATS!!! :happydance: So happy for you! How many dpo are you? :hugs:


----------



## ruby83

Sorry just read you are 15dpo! Good on you for holding out and getting a nice clear BFP!


----------



## ksquared726

Thank you, Ruby!! I was so pessimistic this whole tww, and no crazy symptoms until my temp shot up over the weekend. And cm started increasing the last few days. But otherwise no different. Thanks for letting me jump on this board today!


----------



## moonstar_004

congratulations ksquared726!!! can't imagine how that must have felt, and i see you have long cycles too! glad the long two week wait is over for you. :)


----------



## ruby83

Ladies my body is seriously trying to mess with my head this tww! I have felt nauseous all day especially when hungry! I only O on Sunday- or Saturday at the earliest (got +OPK sat morning) and it's only thurs night here so implantation hasn't even happened! Maybe I'm feeling a little anxious and it's making me nauseous... Arghhhhhhh!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congratulations ksquared!!! Looking forward to seeing you in the February thread!!


----------



## jGo_18

Congrats ksquared!

Afm: my temp shot up even more this morning (I'm usually a slow riser so this is fun to see!), but FF didn't give me crosshairs... I'm guessing it's because my 1dpo temp isn't that high? If I change the detector mode to "research", which I had to do last month thanks to my slow rise temps, then it puts me at CD13 for O as suspected. if I leave it, I'm guessing the regular mode will put me at cd14 instead, which I know isn't right...
What do you ladies think?


----------



## maybe8

jGo_18 said:


> Congrats ksquared!
> 
> Afm: my temp shot up even more this morning (I'm usually a slow riser so this is fun to see!), but FF didn't give me crosshairs... I'm guessing it's because my 1dpo temp isn't that high? If I change the detector mode to "research", which I had to do last month thanks to my slow rise temps, then it puts me at CD13 for O as suspected. if I leave it, I'm guessing the regular mode will put me at cd14 instead, which I know isn't right...
> What do you ladies think?

My guess is it will put you at 14 based on temp and peak on opk


----------



## mommyxofxone

Scooby- 11 still early. i got blaring negative on 10dpo with dd, and waited a day, got the faintest line on 12. It was so faint my dh told me i was completely insane. next day at 13 i did another and it was there and slightly darker. so 11 still early! amazing what a day can do.



5stars i'm so sorry :( my af showed up way early this last cycle, it totally sucks, but sometimes it just happens :( :hugs:

Ksquared- thats awesome congrats!!! :happydance: h&h 9 months!

jGo- i bet you'll get your crosshairs tomorrow- it needs the three days of confirmed temp rise, so tomorrow you'll get that nice crosshair, cause wow, that chart looks great! :flower:


afm- cd5. just waiting and waiting.


----------



## jGo_18

That's what I was afraid of. Problem is, I know it's not right... I always O the same day as a peak, especially if I get that result in the morning. Plus my ovacue monitor confirmed cd13 as the day & is still holding onto that.

Should I just go with those things & my gut and call it cd13?

Lol mommyxofxone! I'm thoroughly enjoying seeing big rises! This never happens!


----------



## maybe8

Not sure what to tell you...personally I think ff is right.


----------



## mommyxofxone

your o could still be cd 13, the temp rise just comes after. i'd hang on to 13. no reason not to.


----------



## Smille24

ksquared726 said:


> Thank you, guys! It was a BFP!!!!! First BFP ever since we started trying last July!! Ahhh! :bfp:

That's a clear bfp. Congrats!


----------



## tinkai

im out ladies. af got me today.. with diarrhea (sorry tmi!)


----------



## chrissytina

AF came today. I also tested since I had one left and it's a BFN. Hoping for next month!


----------



## vjimenez1104

Current testing dates/results as of 6/4/2015 below:

Emma1985 6/1 -- :bfp: yay! 
Stephaniexx 6/1 -- 
BrandiCanucks 6/1 -- :bfp: woohoo!
Maybe8 6/1 -- :witch: -- New testing date 6/28
Scoobydrip 6/2 -- Early testing results possible bfp... FX!
Jessiebella86 6/2
Ksquared 6/3 :bfp: Congrats!
LAdodgermama 6/4
Chrissytina 6/4 :witch:
Danielle1984 6/4
Pinkie_pie 6/4
Ss75 6/5
Jtink28 6/6
Tinkai 6/6 :witch:
Tai86 6/6
Sweet86 6/6
Mimomma86 6/6
5starsplus1 6/7 :witch:
Disneymom1129 6/7
Babydust 6/8
Wwchix 6/8-6/12
Salembaby 6/10
Ihighfill 6/11
Squirrel 6/12
Peachandpine 6/12
MrsW1985 6/13
Twinmummy06 06/13
Millyr17 6/14
Vjimenez1104 6/15
Ruby83 6/15
Moonstar004 6/15
Smille24 6/17
Firewife80 6/18
Dovell830 6/18
Jgo_18 6/18
Kakae 6/18-6/20
Enmaree 6/20
Iamsoblessed 6/21
Fairycat 6/21
NikTik 6/22
Maybe8 6/24
Unikitty 6/30
mommyxofxone 7/3

Please let me know if I am missing anyone's results or names on the board. FX to see many more results on here! Love to all you wonderful ladies


----------



## LAdodgerMama

AF expected today but hasn't shown yet. Had cramps for the past 4-5 days but today they stopped, which is weird because I always get AF cramps the day of. Also, have a really gross taste in my mouth that's making me sick. FX this is it! Will test tomorrow morning with FMU.


----------



## vjimenez1104

LAdodgerMama said:


> AF expected today but hasn't shown yet. Had cramps for the past 4-5 days but today they stopped, which is weird because I always get AF cramps the day of. Also, have a really gross taste in my mouth that's making me sick. FX this is it! Will test tomorrow morning with FMU.



FX!!!!


----------



## unikitty

Hello can I join? I'll be testing on the 30th :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

@tinkai - i'm sorry hun that sucks!!!

@chrissy- :hugs: hate when that happens. 

@vjimenez - totally sucks that i'm LAST on that list LOL!!!!

@ladodger - fx'd hun! excellent signs!!! :flower: can't wait to see your test !!!!!


@unikitty :wave: hello! welcome!


----------



## ksquared726

Good luck, LADodgerMama!


----------



## squirrel.

Welcome new ladies, I hope this is you month :dust:

5starsplus1, tinker, chrissytina - So sorry to hear the witch got you :hugs: I hope next cycle is successful.

ksquared76 - Congratulations :bunny: :dance:!!! Beautiful BFP! You did so well to hold out testing so long. 

Ruby - Those sound like really positive signs!!! Hopefully it means a BFP is on the way for you.

jGo_18 - Beautiful temp rises!! I&#8217;d be grinning if that were my chart too. Not sure what to suggest about FF giving crosshairs on the wrong day. If I were you and I was sure it was the other day I&#8217;d override and put in ov day manually.

LAdodgermama - Sounds very promising! Eager to see your result tomorrow. Sounds like it could be a BFP on the way!



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~




Hope everyone is doing well. The weather has turned to summer here and I am fully distracted from the TWW. I hope it&#8217;s nice wherever you all are. 

5dpo today and feeling pretty tired again. Also oddly emotional. Just read a news article about a hundred people lifting a bus to free a trapped unicyclist and it had me crying. I am a pretty emotional person, but this was a bit much! :haha: I&#8217;ve also been feeling really hot today (both in temp and also to the touch). Then my final &#8216;symptom obsessing&#8217; symptom was a bit of (TMI) yellow blob-like cm. Don&#8217;t usually get this. It reminded me of bits of mucus plug that you lose throughout the end of third tri. Apparently the mucus plug starts forming at implantation, so I obviously got carried away and thought it was because of that! 

I&#8217;m still doubting this is our cycle as I don&#8217;t think our timing was good enough, but I am feeling good about my luteal phase seeming a bit longer. Two days further than last time, hopefully my period will hold off for another few days.

My tests arrived today and oddly enough I wasn't even remotely tempted to use them super early (like I always do). Really reckon I can hold out till next week. Aiming for Friday, but might make decision to test Wednesday (11dpo) instead.

I have got a crazy five days ahead of me :( we&#8217;re moving tomorrow while we get work on our house done and we&#8217;ve barely packed up at all. We don&#8217;t need to move all our stuff out as it will still be our house obviously, but we need to take valuables and stuff we&#8217;ll need - also clear out the kitchen and loft as these are being done. My husband is away at the weekend meaning I&#8217;ll be on my own with the kids again, this time while unpacking at our old flat (it stayed in the family, so we&#8217;re moving in after tenants have decided to leave - perfect timing!). I&#8217;ve also got soon much work to do with deadline after deadline falling on Tuesday. Age! I&#8217;ll be distracted from the TWW for sure.


Symptoms so far:

1dpo - Nothing at all (not even a twinge to obsess over)
2dpo - Sensitive nipples while breastfeeding, exhausted, brief sharp pains in uterus, feel wiped out like illness is approaching (achey joints)
3dpo - Feel exhausted again, really super sleepy and weak, hot flushes, dizzy spells, struggling to keep eyes open, feeling warm, feel like I'm getting ill, lots of watery cm for an hour or so (which confused me into thinking AF had snuck up on me early again)
4dpo - No symptoms (other than a bit tired), some creamy cm, feeling a bit chilly even though it's warm
5dpo - Feeling warm (also my skin feels warm to touch), yellow solid cm, emotional, tired


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So to satisfy my POAS addiction and NOT spend more money on FRERs, I pee'd on an OPK. Top is yesterday, bottom is this afternoon. I think I can safely say my levels are rising nicely.
 



Attached Files:







11121661_486851748137543_32555167_n.jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Fingers crossed, squirrel!!


----------



## NERVEOUSWRECK

Alright, I think I might jump in here. I'm trying really hard not to test. I just feel like in my mind i'm being silly. I have been extremely tired here lately but I have chalked it up to a new job, have to get up super early to go into work. Mind you I've just started this job and have been at home for 4 months before that. When I come home I'm fine but then I fall asleep around 730 and hubby makes me get up and actually go to bed when he gets tired. I've also been super hungry here lately. Normally I don't eat breakfast and only eat a little for lunch and dinner but here lately I've been eating alot more. This could also be from a new job and moving around more throughout the day? Who knows! After O, I noticed a tad bit soreness of my nipples but went away a few days later. 8dpo I started feeling slight cramps, still continuing today (10dpo) low and to the left side. Normally I only cramp the day of AF and its very low and in the middle. I'm trying very hard not to test because I fear it is too early. However, anyone had some of my symptoms and it ended in BFP? 

Also, I thought I was very crazy but I had this very vivid dream the other day. Just shortly after O. I had an emotional connect with my newborn baby as I was breastfeeding. When I woke, I felt that bond still there. Odd!


----------



## asabi

June 8th for me. 6th cycle for us. I was silly enough to test today. That wasn't so smart.


----------



## asabi

I've had very sore nipples for almost a week, but this happened 2 cycles ago and I still got my period, so I'm not reading into it.


----------



## havefaith01

I would love to join you all! Today is 1 dpo! I am chasing a rainbow! I had a miscarriage in April... so I am praying this is our month! I am BAD to symptom spot.. nothing yet! :) I will be testing June 14th, if I can hold out that long!


----------



## moonstar_004

10dpo today & no symptoms at all. First time temping, so far so good. Hope my temps hold!


----------



## jGo_18

I compiled the charts this month where I've really been tracking. All but the one starting on feb 21 were months we also tried getting preggers (feb was an unplanned month off). I just thought it was interesting how different this tww is starting out! I hope it's a good sign! (Also, I changed ff's mode, as their "advanced mode" never seems to line up)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 87.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## SS75

Congrats to all with their bfps

Update from myself - it's looking like I'm out again for the month. Af due on Saturday and I am down for testing tmw.
I tested a day early this morning and negative - not even a faint line

Feeling rubbish at the moment , as next month will be last month we will try before calling it quits 

I am thankful I have 4 beautiful children , but when you get started on the ttc journey it's hard not to get attached to the dream of that new baby.

Just waiting for af to arrive now - good luck to everyone else xxx


----------



## ruby83

squirrel. said:


> Welcome new ladies, I hope this is you month :dust:
> 
> 5starsplus1, tinker, chrissytina - So sorry to hear the witch got you :hugs: I hope next cycle is successful.
> 
> ksquared76 - Congratulations :bunny: :dance:!!! Beautiful BFP! You did so well to hold out testing so long.
> 
> Ruby - Those sound like really positive signs!!! Hopefully it means a BFP is on the way for you.
> 
> jGo_18 - Beautiful temp rises!! Id be grinning if that were my chart too. Not sure what to suggest about FF giving crosshairs on the wrong day. If I were you and I was sure it was the other day Id override and put in ov day manually.
> 
> LAdodgermama - Sounds very promising! Eager to see your result tomorrow. Sounds like it could be a BFP on the way!
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. The weather has turned to summer here and I am fully distracted from the TWW. I hope its nice wherever you all are.
> 
> 5dpo today and feeling pretty tired again. Also oddly emotional. Just read a news article about a hundred people lifting a bus to free a trapped unicyclist and it had me crying. I am a pretty emotional person, but this was a bit much! :haha: Ive also been feeling really hot today (both in temp and also to the touch). Then my final symptom obsessing symptom was a bit of (TMI) yellow blob-like cm. Dont usually get this. It reminded me of bits of mucus plug that you lose throughout the end of third tri. Apparently the mucus plug starts forming at implantation, so I obviously got carried away and thought it was because of that!
> 
> Im still doubting this is our cycle as I dont think our timing was good enough, but I am feeling good about my luteal phase seeming a bit longer. Two days further than last time, hopefully my period will hold off for another few days.
> 
> My tests arrived today and oddly enough I wasn't even remotely tempted to use them super early (like I always do). Really reckon I can hold out till next week. Aiming for Friday, but might make decision to test Wednesday (11dpo) instead.
> 
> I have got a crazy five days ahead of me :( were moving tomorrow while we get work on our house done and weve barely packed up at all. We dont need to move all our stuff out as it will still be our house obviously, but we need to take valuables and stuff well need - also clear out the kitchen and loft as these are being done. My husband is away at the weekend meaning Ill be on my own with the kids again, this time while unpacking at our old flat (it stayed in the family, so were moving in after tenants have decided to leave - perfect timing!). Ive also got soon much work to do with deadline after deadline falling on Tuesday. Age! Ill be distracted from the TWW for sure.
> 
> 
> Symptoms so far:
> 
> 1dpo - Nothing at all (not even a twinge to obsess over)
> 2dpo - Sensitive nipples while breastfeeding, exhausted, brief sharp pains in uterus, feel wiped out like illness is approaching (achey joints)
> 3dpo - Feel exhausted again, really super sleepy and weak, hot flushes, dizzy spells, struggling to keep eyes open, feeling warm, feel like I'm getting ill, lots of watery cm for an hour or so (which confused me into thinking AF had snuck up on me early again)
> 4dpo - No symptoms (other than a bit tired), some creamy cm, feeling a bit chilly even though it's warm
> 5dpo - Feeling warm (also my skin feels warm to touch), yellow solid cm, emotional, tired

Oh I wish the weather was nice here but it is FREEZING! You will be super busy moving so I think you will hold out! Funnily enough I just said in our other thread that I thought you would crack first with the POAS ahahah- me of little faith! Your symptoms sound good- FX


----------



## ruby83

Welcome to all the newbies! And sorry to all the ladies that got the :witch: FX for next cycle xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

i always think i have symptoms lol. even when i'm not ttc!


----------



## ruby83

mommyxofxone said:


> i always think i have symptoms lol. even when i'm not ttc!

Hahaha our body/mind seriously messes with us doesn't it!


----------



## maybe8

SS75 said:


> Congrats to all with their bfps
> 
> Update from myself - it's looking like I'm out again for the month. Af due on Saturday and I am down for testing tmw.
> I tested a day early this morning and negative - not even a faint line
> 
> Feeling rubbish at the moment , as next month will be last month we will try before calling it quits
> 
> I am thankful I have 4 beautiful children , but when you get started on the ttc journey it's hard not to get attached to the dream of that new baby.
> 
> Just waiting for af to arrive now - good luck to everyone else xxx

Sorry to read this. I know exactly how you feel. I have children and really liked the idea of adding a final one to the mix. I have been debating this question...whether to continue trying with terrible odds or to be happy with my family the size it is. Tough to jump off the roller coaster.


----------



## shaescott

I'm testing *June 11th* unless AF shows up (due the 10th)


----------



## danielle1984

I'm out, AF show up on Tuesday :(
Moving on to July.


----------



## shaescott

I'm forcing myself to wait to test, so anyone wanna interpret symptoms? lol.
I have mildly sore/sensitive breasts, occasional mild-moderate nausea, occasional migraine - sometimes 8 hours sometimes 2 minutes, cramping on and off 3dpo-6dpo, spotting starting 7dpo and tapering off 8dpo (today), pubic bone pain 7dpo (like spd). Anyone? haha...


----------



## Angel1630

If I may join the June testers...I'll be testing on the 17th. This is our first month making an actual calendar/OPK effort. Good luck to all!


----------



## ruby83

shaescott said:


> I'm forcing myself to wait to test, so anyone wanna interpret symptoms? lol.
> I have mildly sore/sensitive breasts, occasional mild-moderate nausea, occasional migraine - sometimes 8 hours sometimes 2 minutes, cramping on and off 3dpo-6dpo, spotting starting 7dpo and tapering off 8dpo (today), pubic bone pain 7dpo (like spd). Anyone? haha...

They sound like good symptoms- maybe as a result of implantation?


----------



## Smille24

jGo_18 said:


> That's what I was afraid of. Problem is, I know it's not right... I always O the same day as a peak, especially if I get that result in the morning. Plus my ovacue monitor confirmed cd13 as the day & is still holding onto that.
> 
> Should I just go with those things & my gut and call it cd13?
> 
> Lol mommyxofxone! I'm thoroughly enjoying seeing big rises! This never happens!

I think you O'd cd 13. Maybe FF is confused bc you are still showing fertile cm after O. Maybe change it and see what happens.


----------



## Smille24

moonstar_004 said:


> 10dpo today & no symptoms at all. First time temping, so far so good. Hope my temps hold!

Your chart looks amazing!!!


----------



## Smille24

I'm 4 dpo and nothing going on. I'm so busy trying to get things done for dd's bday party this weekend. I have hope that this is our month but we shall see soon.


----------



## moonstar_004

Smille24 said:


> moonstar_004 said:
> 
> 
> 10dpo today & no symptoms at all. First time temping, so far so good. Hope my temps hold!
> 
> Your chart looks amazing!!!Click to expand...

still have a week to go of waiting though. if af doesn't get me next week, i'll test on june 15th. fx, and toes too!


----------



## kakae

The definition of insane.... I'm trawling through an online site selling reusable nappies and contemplatimg buying them... despite me only ovulating today. God I need help lol


----------



## ruby83

kakae said:


> The definition of insane.... I'm trawling through an online site selling reusable nappies and contemplatimg buying them... despite me only ovulating today. God I need help lol

Hahaha this cracked me up! I go shopping and look at "pregnancy friendly" clothes :haha::haha:


----------



## moonstar_004

ruby83 said:


> kakae said:
> 
> 
> The definition of insane.... I'm trawling through an online site selling reusable nappies and contemplatimg buying them... despite me only ovulating today. God I need help lol
> 
> Hahaha this cracked me up! I go shopping and look at "pregnancy friendly" clothes :haha::haha:Click to expand...

that's not crazy at all, i already HAVE pregnancy-friendly clothes, and still ttc #1! :haha:


----------



## mommyxofxone

i'm trying to figure when is too early to ask for my maternity clothes back from sil lol! she has everything :(


----------



## jGo_18

Ff gave me crosshairs this morning, and while I don't agree, I'm just gonna leave it for now. 
I feel oddly chill about this attempt. Usually I'm an obsessive symptom spotter, even this early, but I haven't had much urge to pay attention. My temps are exciting as I've never started out so high, but other than that... just along for the ride at the moment. Hoping this means ill be able to.hold out and wait for my test date!


----------



## havefaith01

2 dpo.. this tww is going to take forever! Trying to stay positive and keep myself busy! How is everyone doing?


----------



## willowtree24

Hey everyone ! My af is due on June 18th but I will be in Greece so if no af testing when I return on thw 20th !  very excited for us all. Lots of baby dust ! Congratulations to those with bfps ! I hope you have wonderful healthy pregnancies. Those who got AF big hugs and fingers crossed next month is your bfp !


----------



## vjimenez1104

Current testing dates/results as of 6/4/2015 below:

Emma1985 6/1 -- :bfp: yay! 
Stephaniexx 6/1 -- 
BrandiCanucks 6/1 -- :bfp: woohoo!
Maybe8 6/1 -- :witch: -- New testing date 6/28
Scoobydrip 6/2 -- Early testing results possible bfp... FX!
Jessiebella86 6/2
Ksquared 6/3 :bfp: Congrats!
LAdodgermama 6/4
Chrissytina 6/4 :witch: FX next cycle
Danielle1984 6/4
Pinkie_pie 6/4
Ss75 6/5
Jtink28 6/6
Tinkai 6/6 :witch: FX next cycle
Tai86 6/6
Sweet86 6/6
Mimomma86 6/6
5starsplus1 6/7 
Disneymom1129 6/7
Babydust 6/8
Nervouswreck 6/8
Asabi 6/8
Moonstar_004 6/8
Wwchix 6/8-6/12
Salembaby 6/10
Ihighfill 6/11
Squirrel 6/12
Peachandpine 6/12
MrsW1985 6/13
Twinmummy06 06/13
Millyr17 6/14
Havefaith 6/14
Vjimenez1104 6/14
Ruby83 6/15
Moonstar004 6/15
Smille24 6/17
Firewife80 6/18
Dovell830 6/18
Jgo_18 6/18
Kakae 6/18-6/20
Enmaree 6/20
Iamsoblessed 6/21
Fairycat 6/21
NikTik 6/22
Maybe8 6/24
Unikitty 6/30
mommyxofxone 7/3

Please let me know if I am missing anyone's results or names on the board. FX to see many more results on here! Love to all you wonderful ladies


----------



## sweet83

AF due tomorrow and I tested today with CVS digital... it said not pregnant..


----------



## LAdodgerMama

Tested this morning and got a BFP!! So dark it wasslighy darker than the test line! I'm so shocked, it still hasn't set in!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Hey ladies looking at my ovulation calculator fertility calendar predictor I should ovulate next Saturday June 13th and I should expect (or not lol) AF on the June 27th, so that means I can test again in June :yipee: so put me down to test June 29th, two days after the expected witch!!! Im excited b/c hopefully I will have some answers from my Dr and I should be on my 1st cycle of clomid by next week!!! oh and the OH is going to get his swimmers tested on Monday....June is gonna be a great month :happydance:


----------



## havefaith01

vjimenez1104 said:


> Current testing dates/results as of 6/4/2015 below:
> 
> Emma1985 6/1 -- :bfp: yay!
> Stephaniexx 6/1 --
> BrandiCanucks 6/1 -- :bfp: woohoo!
> Maybe8 6/1 -- :witch: -- New testing date 6/28
> Scoobydrip 6/2 -- Early testing results possible bfp... FX!
> Jessiebella86 6/2
> Ksquared 6/3 :bfp: Congrats!
> LAdodgermama 6/4
> Chrissytina 6/4 :witch: FX next cycle
> Danielle1984 6/4
> Pinkie_pie 6/4
> Ss75 6/5
> Jtink28 6/6
> Tinkai 6/6 :witch: FX next cycle
> Tai86 6/6
> Sweet86 6/6
> Mimomma86 6/6
> 5starsplus1 6/7
> Disneymom1129 6/7
> Babydust 6/8
> Nervouswreck 6/8
> Asabi 6/8
> Moonstar_004 6/8
> Wwchix 6/8-6/12
> Salembaby 6/10
> Ihighfill 6/11
> Squirrel 6/12
> Peachandpine 6/12
> MrsW1985 6/13
> Twinmummy06 06/13
> Millyr17 6/14
> Havefaith 6/14
> Vjimenez1104 6/14
> Ruby83 6/15
> Moonstar004 6/15
> Smille24 6/17
> Firewife80 6/18
> Dovell830 6/18
> Jgo_18 6/18
> Kakae 6/18-6/20
> Enmaree 6/20
> Iamsoblessed 6/21
> Fairycat 6/21
> NikTik 6/22
> Maybe8 6/24
> Unikitty 6/30
> mommyxofxone 7/3
> 
> Please let me know if I am missing anyone's results or names on the board. FX to see many more results on here! Love to all you wonderful ladies

Please add me! :) I am testing June 13th! I am 2dpo today!


----------



## Smille24

LAdodgerMama said:


> Tested this morning and got a BFP!! So dark it wasslighy darker than the test line! I'm so shocked, it still hasn't set in!

That's great. Congrats :happydance:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Oh, I am FREAKING OUT.

I'm ONLY 14dpo (3w5d) today. I just got a 2-3 on a digital. WTF?! My levels were only 17 on Monday and CB digitals don't read 2-3 until levels are over 200
 



Attached Files:







11377235_487315068091211_1759686875479839792_n.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 7


----------



## squirrel.

Don't worry Brandi :) I think it's quite common to get 2-3 weeks at 14 dpo. I have in the past with both prenancies and only one baby each time :) the day of my missed period with my son I got two 2-3 weeks tests with evening very diluted pee. And breathe!


----------



## 5starsplus1

havefaith01 said:


> vjimenez1104 said:
> 
> 
> Current testing dates/results as of 6/4/2015 below:
> 
> Emma1985 6/1 -- :bfp: yay!
> Stephaniexx 6/1 --
> BrandiCanucks 6/1 -- :bfp: woohoo!
> Maybe8 6/1 -- :witch: -- New testing date 6/28
> Scoobydrip 6/2 -- Early testing results possible bfp... FX!
> Jessiebella86 6/2
> Ksquared 6/3 :bfp: Congrats!
> LAdodgermama 6/4
> Chrissytina 6/4 :witch: FX next cycle
> Danielle1984 6/4
> Pinkie_pie 6/4
> Ss75 6/5
> Jtink28 6/6
> Tinkai 6/6 :witch: FX next cycle
> Tai86 6/6
> Sweet86 6/6
> Mimomma86 6/6
> 5starsplus1 6/7
> Disneymom1129 6/7
> Babydust 6/8
> Nervouswreck 6/8
> Asabi 6/8
> Moonstar_004 6/8
> Wwchix 6/8-6/12
> Salembaby 6/10
> Ihighfill 6/11
> Squirrel 6/12
> Peachandpine 6/12
> MrsW1985 6/13
> Twinmummy06 06/13
> Millyr17 6/14
> Havefaith 6/14
> Vjimenez1104 6/14
> Ruby83 6/15
> Moonstar004 6/15
> Smille24 6/17
> Firewife80 6/18
> Dovell830 6/18
> Jgo_18 6/18
> Kakae 6/18-6/20
> Enmaree 6/20
> Iamsoblessed 6/21
> Fairycat 6/21
> NikTik 6/22
> Maybe8 6/24
> Unikitty 6/30
> mommyxofxone 7/3
> 
> Please let me know if I am missing anyone's results or names on the board. FX to see many more results on here! Love to all you wonderful ladies
> 
> Please add me! :) I am testing June 13th! I am 2dpo today!Click to expand...

Add me to June 29th


----------



## NERVEOUSWRECK

Couldn't stay away...I have still had plenty of cramping today. This is sooo unusual. I woke up last night and this morning too with plenty of cm which was odd but hey who knows? BBS are not sore I don't think..My back had become sore and I think my chest is feeling heavy bc of my back. Difficult to explain. Really praying that we all have sticky beans! I've been very gassy today (sorry tmi) and slightly bloated, I just hope this isn't AF coming Monday!


----------



## ksquared726

Congratulations, LADodgerMama!!! :happydance:


----------



## ruby83

LAdodgerMama: CONGRATS!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## squirrel.

Congrats LAdodgermama :dance: :dance:


----------



## squirrel.

We just moved today into our old flat as work gets done to our house - we haven't moved everything across yet, but I just realised I forgot my thermometer!!!! How infuriating!! 

Symptoms sort of the same, not much of anything at 6dpo. Super emotional (though I suspect that's more to do with moving than hormones as I resist change!). I was bawling my eyes out at a kids TV show earlier when these talking trains rescued each other from a collapsing mine. How ridiculous!! I have also been really hot again all day and last night couldn't sleep because I felt too hot. I was so tired today and also quite irritable with my poor husband and feeling impatient with my toddler's tantrums.

Symptoms so far:

1dpo - Nothing at all (not even a twinge to obsess over)
2dpo - Sensitive nipples while breastfeeding, exhausted, brief sharp pains in uterus, feel wiped out like illness is approaching (achey joints)
3dpo - Feel exhausted again, really super sleepy and weak, hot flushes, dizzy spells, struggling to keep eyes open, feeling warm, feel like I'm getting ill, lots of watery cm for an hour or so (which confused me into thinking AF had snuck up on me early again)
4dpo - No symptoms (other than a bit tired), some creamy cm, feeling a bit chilly even though it's warm
5dpo - Feeling warm (also my skin feels warm to touch), yellow solid cm, emotional, tired
6dpo - feeling very hot, tired, achey in pelvic area, irritable, emotional and weepy, lots of creamy cm, slight pains in right breast


----------



## shaescott

moonstar_004 said:


> ruby83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kakae said:
> 
> 
> The definition of insane.... I'm trawling through an online site selling reusable nappies and contemplatimg buying them... despite me only ovulating today. God I need help lol
> 
> Hahaha this cracked me up! I go shopping and look at "pregnancy friendly" clothes :haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> that's not crazy at all, i already HAVE pregnancy-friendly clothes, and still ttc #1! :haha:Click to expand...

I browse maternity stores online haha


----------



## shaescott

vjimenez1104 said:


> Current testing dates/results as of 6/4/2015 below:
> 
> Emma1985 6/1 -- :bfp: yay!
> Stephaniexx 6/1 --
> BrandiCanucks 6/1 -- :bfp: woohoo!
> Maybe8 6/1 -- :witch: -- New testing date 6/28
> Scoobydrip 6/2 -- Early testing results possible bfp... FX!
> Jessiebella86 6/2
> Ksquared 6/3 :bfp: Congrats!
> LAdodgermama 6/4
> Chrissytina 6/4 :witch: FX next cycle
> Danielle1984 6/4
> Pinkie_pie 6/4
> Ss75 6/5
> Jtink28 6/6
> Tinkai 6/6 :witch: FX next cycle
> Tai86 6/6
> Sweet86 6/6
> Mimomma86 6/6
> 5starsplus1 6/7
> Disneymom1129 6/7
> Babydust 6/8
> Nervouswreck 6/8
> Asabi 6/8
> Moonstar_004 6/8
> Wwchix 6/8-6/12
> Salembaby 6/10
> Ihighfill 6/11
> Squirrel 6/12
> Peachandpine 6/12
> MrsW1985 6/13
> Twinmummy06 06/13
> Millyr17 6/14
> Havefaith 6/14
> Vjimenez1104 6/14
> Ruby83 6/15
> Moonstar004 6/15
> Smille24 6/17
> Firewife80 6/18
> Dovell830 6/18
> Jgo_18 6/18
> Kakae 6/18-6/20
> Enmaree 6/20
> Iamsoblessed 6/21
> Fairycat 6/21
> NikTik 6/22
> Maybe8 6/24
> Unikitty 6/30
> mommyxofxone 7/3
> 
> Please let me know if I am missing anyone's results or names on the board. FX to see many more results on here! Love to all you wonderful ladies

Me! June 11th please!


----------



## shaescott

BrandiCanucks said:


> Oh, I am FREAKING OUT.
> 
> I'm ONLY 14dpo (3w5d) today. I just got a 2-3 on a digital. WTF?! My levels were only 17 on Monday and CB digitals don't read 2-3 until levels are over 200

My mom had very high levels in the beginning with my sister, they were worried she was twins! But nope, just one little girl. I would only worry about low levels, not high!


----------



## vjimenez1104

I am so amazed at all these :BFP: yay. Congrats to all :) I knew June was going to be a special month


----------



## Sunshine00

Hi all! Totally new here and been stalking the page and loving all the BFP! I'm currently 7 dpo and testing at 11 dpo via blood test on tuesday. Ok if I join??


----------



## ruby83

Sunshine00 said:


> Hi all! Totally new here and been stalking the page and loving all the BFP! I'm currently 7 dpo and testing at 11 dpo via blood test on tuesday. Ok if I join??

Welcome hon! Any symptoms yet?


----------



## BabyBooth01

I am with squirrel. Testing the 12th also. I am really impressed at your detailed symptoms squirrel. Very nicely done. I currently have no symptoms. :( fingers crossed though. We did smep this month for the first time actually "trying" also used clear blue digital opks for the first time. Good luck ladies. Baby dust to all of us. :D


----------



## jGo_18

Huge temp drop this morning :( it's waaay to soon for AF, but it's too early for implantation... So not sure what to think.


----------



## squirrel.

Sorry to hear that jGo_18 - it will probably go back up again. Sometimes if the room is cold or if you've been mouth-breathing your temp will be lower. I also remember something about having a disturbed night of sleep after ovulation leads to lower temps, not higher ones like before ovulation. Hope it goes back up for you.

BabyBooth01 - Hi my name's Charlotte and I'm a symptom-spotter-holic. I can't stop myself over-obsessing about everything when we're TTC. Even though I really don't think this will be our cycle, I still can't help overanalysing everything.


----------



## jGo_18

I actually assumed it'd be high when I took it because my room was super warm last night... No mouth breathing either. In fact, aside from waking to my alarm to take my temp, I slept 11 hrs (which is weird for me) oddly soundly. Hopefully it'll go back up :/


----------



## maybe8

Probably secondary estrogen surge. Very common at 4 dpo neither good or bad just normal.


----------



## vjimenez1104

Hi ladies. Still a week away from testing for me so down to 1ww lol. What's everyone doing this weekend to pass the time?

I don't want to read to much into it but I have sore BB's and was very very tired this week. feel a lot better today. But I ended up taking two days off work because of fatigue.


----------



## mommyxofxone

jGo_18 said:


> Huge temp drop this morning :( it's waaay to soon for AF, but it's too early for implantation... So not sure what to think.

My cycle did that, a few times actually the cycle i was pg with dd. there were dips and ups and downs all over the place :hugs:


----------



## jGo_18

maybe8 said:


> Probably secondary estrogen surge. Very common at 4 dpo neither good or bad just normal.

I wondered about this actually. Seems common - it's just never happened to me before so it's certainly thrown me off! But glad to know it probably doesn't mean anything either way :)


----------



## jGo_18

mommyxofxone said:


> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> Huge temp drop this morning :( it's waaay to soon for AF, but it's too early for implantation... So not sure what to think.
> 
> My cycle did that, a few times actually the cycle i was pg with dd. there were dips and ups and downs all over the place :hugs:Click to expand...

A little ray of hope :) thanks!


----------



## Sunshine00

ruby83 said:


> Sunshine00 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all! Totally new here and been stalking the page and loving all the BFP! I'm currently 7 dpo and testing at 11 dpo via blood test on tuesday. Ok if I join??
> 
> Welcome hon! Any symptoms yet?Click to expand...

Not sure. I go back and forth every day. The first few days I was totally having cramping, constipation, sore bbs. Then nothing for a few days. Now sore bbs are back and some lower back pain, weird dreams, extremely tired. But I always think I'm pregnant every month so it's hard to say. Kinda thinking I missed it this month but still early to say.


----------



## moonstar_004

After a great start, my temps are slowly dropping too. :( unlike jGo_18, I'm 12dpo & af is scheduled to arrive in a few days. I don't have a previous chart to compare with, but i'm guessing this is an af sign.


----------



## MariposaTam

Feeling the need for a little support this month, been on the forum for a few years now since we waited to try for a bit and I'm baby crazy-10 DPO, My partner and I have been TTC on and off since July of last year :/ have had 1 chemical in January (NYE of all days) and so it's become increasingly difficult not to symptom spot and compare symptoms to the month that we got that positive test... sigh. So far, she's had a slight pinching feeling yesterday at 9dpo on her left side, and woke up this morning with some slight pain on that same side that went away. Also, boobs are slightly swollen, but that's not too uncommon recently before AF. Also had CM on 9dpo too. We'll be testing on Thursday if no AF-June 11. Fingers crossed AF doesn't show, she's always right on time so I guess we can't complain too much- can't imagine not having a regular AF show up-kudos to those girls who have to deal with that.


----------



## feathershope

Hi ladies! This is my first time posting. I have a DS who is ten, and because of job losses and a move we had to put off ttc # 2 until last year. With our DS, it happened right away, actually I was on the pill. Now we've been trying for 12 months, and the tww is killing me this month. Positive opk on CD 16 (May 29th), and we BD on CD 15,16,17. I'm 8 dpo and not really having any symptoms. Had a tiny pink spot on the tp at 6 dpo, (but I spot often) and I was super tired, but I went to sleep early last night, and now nothing really other tha. A mild cramp now and then. Think I'm out this month...again. What do you think?


----------



## feathershope

Hey Mari!
My husband and I have been trying since last July too. I totally share your frustration! I'm at 8 dpo now, and not experiencing much except an occasional cramp or pinch. I'm saying a pray for you both, and keeping my fingers crossed that AF doesn't show up!


----------



## feathershope

MariposaTam said:


> Feeling the need for a little support this month, been on the forum for a few years now since we waited to try for a bit and I'm baby crazy-10 DPO, My partner and I have been TTC on and off since July of last year :/ have had 1 chemical in January (NYE of all days) and so it's become increasingly difficult not to symptom spot and compare symptoms to the month that we got that positive test... sigh. So far, she's had a slight pinching feeling yesterday at 9dpo on her left side, and woke up this morning with some slight pain on that same side that went away. Also, boobs are slightly swollen, but that's not too uncommon recently before AF. Also had CM on 9dpo too. We'll be testing on Thursday if no AF-June 11. Fingers crossed AF doesn't show, she's always right on time so I guess we can't complain too much- can't imagine not having a regular AF show up-kudos to those girls who have to deal with that.

Hey Mari!
My husband and I have been trying since last July too. I totally share your frustration! I'm at 8 dpo now, and not experiencing much except an occasional cramp or pinch. I'm saying a pray for you both, and keeping my fingers crossed that AF doesn't show up!


----------



## vjimenez1104

Welcome to all the new wonderful ladies joining us on this adventure. June has been promising this year and I have good feelings it will continue to be for us. FX we all see some results soon. 

Afm. Nothing new to report just counting the days left on the TWW. I'm trying to stay more relax this cycle and not obsess too much about this and stay very positive. I know it's always saying than doing lol. I will be testing Saturday and have planned that if it is BFP that I willframe it and give it to DH for Father's Day. Anyone else have any ideas similar?


----------



## ruby83

vjimenez1104: That is such a great idea for Father's Day! I would find it hard to keep it to myself until then though! haha! Father's Day in Australia is not until September. I am feeling that AF is going to come early this month so am trying to stay relaxed. This is our first month ttc having just come of BCP but i know I will be disappointed when/ if the :witch: comes!

June is looking good already and we are only a week in! Can't wait to see more and more BFP coming in! Any testers this weekend?


----------



## mimomma86

Took a test this morning with fmu and got a bfn but it still could be a little early for me (9dpo)and af hasn't shown yet, last month I had quite a short literal phase. I've been trying not to symptom spot but I did have a little dip (and I mean little) in temp today. I've had slight cramping since 6dpo and lots of creamy cm, and I've been much more hungry then I usually am. Fx that I'm not going to be out this month!


----------



## ksquared726

Hi Mariposa and Feathershope - I too have been TTC since last July and FINALLY got my first ever BFP earlier this week. Maybe this is a lucky month for those of us who started TTC last July! I actually was super pessimistic about this cycle, and my first clue of the upcoming BFP was that my temp shot up at 12 dpo and then stayed up. But I thought maybe it was just warm out, or I O'd later or something. By 14 dpo, I started to think 'maybe' because I had some extra gas, and increase in creamy cm, and constipation issues - but again I have had many cycles where I'd been tricked before. It wasn't until 15 dpo (the day I took my test) where I started to feel pregnant, with a lot of pressure in my uterus and twinges starting, and crampy abdominal muscles along with all of the other intestinal issues. So a lack of early symptoms doesn't mean anything. Fingers crossed we see a lot more BFPs on this June thread!!
:dust: :dust:


----------



## Sunshine00

So gave in a tested today, which was super silly because I estimate to be about 8dpo. BFN as expected. I don't know what I was hoping for. I'm getting a blood test on tuesday, which should be 11 dpo and hoping for something positive but I'm not sure about this month. I had 3 mc last year and this is the first month ttc since all of that. Symptoms feel completely different than all the other times I've been pg so not sure what's going on but I'm SO tired!! On progesterone and methylfolate hopefully to help not have another mc this year. Good luck and baby dust to all testing soon!!!


----------



## ruby83

Sunshine00 said:


> So gave in a tested today, which was super silly because I estimate to be about 8dpo. BFN as expected. I don't know what I was hoping for. I'm getting a blood test on tuesday, which should be 11 dpo and hoping for something positive but I'm not sure about this month. I had 3 mc last year and this is the first month ttc since all of that. Symptoms feel completely different than all the other times I've been pg so not sure what's going on but I'm SO tired!! On progesterone and methylfolate hopefully to help not have another mc this year. Good luck and baby dust to all testing soon!!!

Good luck hon! It is super early to tell so don't worry. Hopefully your blood test will pick something up! Time goes ridicuously slow in the tww! :dust:


----------



## Sunshine00

Ruby83 it totally does!! I feel like it's been forever since I ovulated and trying so hard to stay busy!


----------



## Sunshine00

ruby83 said:


> Sunshine00 said:
> 
> 
> So gave in a tested today, which was super silly because I estimate to be about 8dpo. BFN as expected. I don't know what I was hoping for. I'm getting a blood test on tuesday, which should be 11 dpo and hoping for something positive but I'm not sure about this month. I had 3 mc last year and this is the first month ttc since all of that. Symptoms feel completely different than all the other times I've been pg so not sure what's going on but I'm SO tired!! On progesterone and methylfolate hopefully to help not have another mc this year. Good luck and baby dust to all testing soon!!!
> 
> Good luck hon! It is super early to tell so don't worry. Hopefully your blood test will pick something up! Time goes ridicuously slow in the tww! :dust:Click to expand...

Ruby83 have you tested yet or do you test later this month??


----------



## ruby83

Sunshine00 said:


> ruby83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine00 said:
> 
> 
> So gave in a tested today, which was super silly because I estimate to be about 8dpo. BFN as expected. I don't know what I was hoping for. I'm getting a blood test on tuesday, which should be 11 dpo and hoping for something positive but I'm not sure about this month. I had 3 mc last year and this is the first month ttc since all of that. Symptoms feel completely different than all the other times I've been pg so not sure what's going on but I'm SO tired!! On progesterone and methylfolate hopefully to help not have another mc this year. Good luck and baby dust to all testing soon!!!
> 
> Good luck hon! It is super early to tell so don't worry. Hopefully your blood test will pick something up! Time goes ridicuously slow in the tww! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Ruby83 have you tested yet or do you test later this month??Click to expand...

I ovulated Saturday or Sunday last week so still only half way through tww! Going to hold out as long as possible to test. Maybe Friday? Hope I last that long!


----------



## squirrel.

Welcome new testers! I hope this is your month :dust:

Vjimenez - That sounds like a lovely idea. I already decided that if I get a BFP this cycle, then I will incorporate it into a father&#8217;s day video I&#8217;ve made for my husband. It&#8217;s loads clips of the kids (1-1.5 seconds long) set to the song &#8216;Heartbeats&#8217; by Jose Gonzalez. Towards the end if I get a BFP I will have a few screens of text saying &#8220;We wanted to let you know we love you, we think you&#8217;re the best dad in the world, so much so, that we think it&#8217;s time to share you with someone else now&#8230;&#8221; and then have clips of the BFP and the kids holding signs etc. Really really hope I get to do that! Now I have the idea, I just want to do it. 

mimomma86 - Sorry about the BFN :hugs: but you&#8217;re right, 9dpo is still so early! I too had a super short luteal phase last cycle, so I&#8217;m paranoid about having a short one again. Cramping and cream CM are great signs, hope this is your cycle!

Sunshine00 - Sorry it was negative :hugs: Sorry about your losses too. Your symptoms sound really good. I hope this is your cycle!

Ruby - You&#8217;re doing well with the willpower :D


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

So I tested this morning at 8dpo with a cheapie and a FRER. Negative as expected, but the way I figure, I am very likely to have a short luteal phase this cycle, so if I don't do early testing, then I won't get to this cycle and probably have to wait another 2 months to ovulate until I can test again. I do love the excitement of waiting for a test.

My &#8216;symptoms&#8217; are pretty non-existent other than feeling pretty warm the last few days and really emotional/irritable and tired. They could be pregnancy symptoms, or they could just be due to working super hard and the stress of moving. The feeling hot thing could just be me reacting to the progesterone part of my cycle as I haven&#8217;t had proper progesterone in my system since my last proper cycle in November 2013.

I really want a BFP, but I&#8217;m certain I won&#8217;t get one this time. But hey ho, at least my luteal phase is now up to 8 days at least instead of the 3 from before my first post part period. Let&#8217;s hope I can get up to 10, which I believe is the minimum needed right?

Symptoms so far:

1dpo - Nothing at all (not even a twinge to obsess over)
2dpo - Sensitive nipples while breastfeeding, exhausted, brief sharp pains in uterus, feel wiped out like illness is approaching (achey joints)
3dpo - Feel exhausted again, really super sleepy and weak, hot flushes, dizzy spells, struggling to keep eyes open, feeling warm, feel like I'm getting ill, lots of watery cm for an hour or so (which confused me into thinking AF had snuck up on me early again)
4dpo - No symptoms (other than a bit tired), some creamy cm, feeling a bit chilly even though it's warm
5dpo - Feeling warm (also my skin feels warm to touch), yellow solid cm, emotional, tired
6dpo - feeling very hot, tired, achey in pelvic area, irritable, emotional and weepy, lots of creamy cm, slight pains in right breast
7dpo - Feeling very hot, very hungry, feel like I&#8217;m getting ill, so incredibly irritable!


----------



## ruby83

squirrel. said:


> Welcome new testers! I hope this is your month :dust:
> 
> Vjimenez - That sounds like a lovely idea. I already decided that if I get a BFP this cycle, then I will incorporate it into a fathers day video Ive made for my husband. Its loads clips of the kids (1-1.5 seconds long) set to the song Heartbeats by Jose Gonzalez. Towards the end if I get a BFP I will have a few screens of text saying We wanted to let you know we love you, we think youre the best dad in the world, so much so, that we think its time to share you with someone else now and then have clips of the BFP and the kids holding signs etc. Really really hope I get to do that! Now I have the idea, I just want to do it.
> 
> mimomma86 - Sorry about the BFN :hugs: but youre right, 9dpo is still so early! I too had a super short luteal phase last cycle, so Im paranoid about having a short one again. Cramping and cream CM are great signs, hope this is your cycle!
> 
> Sunshine00 - Sorry it was negative :hugs: Sorry about your losses too. Your symptoms sound really good. I hope this is your cycle!
> 
> Ruby - Youre doing well with the willpower :D
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> So I tested this morning at 8dpo. Negative as expected, but the way I figure, I am very likely to have a short luteal phase this cycle, so if I don't do early testing, then I won't get to this cycle and probably have to wait another 2 months to ovulate until I can test again. I do love the excitement of waiting for a test.
> 
> My symptoms are pretty non-existent other than feeling pretty warm the last few days and really emotional/irritable and tired. They could be pregnancy symptoms, or they could just be due to working super hard and the stress of moving. The feeling hot thing could just be me reacting to the progesterone part of my cycle as I havent had proper progesterone in my system since my last proper cycle in November 2013.
> 
> I really want a BFP, but Im certain I wont get one this time. But hey ho, at least my luteal phase is now up to 8 days at least instead of the 3 from before my first post part period. Lets hope I can get up to 10, which I believe is the minimum needed right?
> 
> Symptoms so far:
> 
> 1dpo - Nothing at all (not even a twinge to obsess over)
> 2dpo - Sensitive nipples while breastfeeding, exhausted, brief sharp pains in uterus, feel wiped out like illness is approaching (achey joints)
> 3dpo - Feel exhausted again, really super sleepy and weak, hot flushes, dizzy spells, struggling to keep eyes open, feeling warm, feel like I'm getting ill, lots of watery cm for an hour or so (which confused me into thinking AF had snuck up on me early again)
> 4dpo - No symptoms (other than a bit tired), some creamy cm, feeling a bit chilly even though it's warm
> 5dpo - Feeling warm (also my skin feels warm to touch), yellow solid cm, emotional, tired
> 6dpo - feeling very hot, tired, achey in pelvic area, irritable, emotional and weepy, lots of creamy cm, slight pains in right breast
> 7dpo - Feeling very hot, very hungry, feel like Im getting ill, so incredibly irritable!

Haha, I love your reasoning behind testing! Those few minutes you wait for the response is quite exciting! I even got the rush with the OPK this month :winkwink: I love your idea for Father's Day! Sooo hope you can use it!


----------



## mommyxofxone

cd 8 should be done af today!!! thank god!


----------



## jGo_18

Temp bumped back up a bit today, not as high as it was tho. No real symptoms to note (I'm actually actively avoiding symptom spotting this time). I will say I usually need only about 7hrs of sleep and I'm up and at em. But Friday night I slept 11hrs and still had a hard time getting up, I fell asleep in our hammock yesterday afternoon (I NEVER nap unless ill) & managed to sleep another 11 hrs last night and had to force myself out of bed this morning. 
The only other thing, besides apparently exhaustion, is my wife commented that my bbs look quite a bit bigger...
Hmmm fingers crossed it all means something!


----------



## shaescott

Okay ladies, I need opinions using your extensive TTC knowledge.
I've been having light-medium brown spotting since 7dpo. Yesterday was 10dpo, that afternoon I had sex with SO, and afterwards I had a little bleeding. Not a lot, but it was blood. Today, 11dpo, the bleeding is gone and it's back to the light-medium brown. I'm so confused. Anybody have ideas? My periods are always at least 8 days even when they're super light, so I know my vagina/uterus is slow at releasing stuff but... idk. HELP! I refuse to test yet (also I already peed today so I don't have fmu).


----------



## Thandi2016Bab

Heyplease add me, I'm testing 20 June....


----------



## Thandi2016Bab

Baby dust to everyone. Congrats on all the bfp's!!! All those who missed it, next month is your month :)


----------



## Sunshine00

squirrel. said:


> Welcome new testers! I hope this is your month :dust:
> 
> Vjimenez - That sounds like a lovely idea. I already decided that if I get a BFP this cycle, then I will incorporate it into a fathers day video Ive made for my husband. Its loads clips of the kids (1-1.5 seconds long) set to the song Heartbeats by Jose Gonzalez. Towards the end if I get a BFP I will have a few screens of text saying We wanted to let you know we love you, we think youre the best dad in the world, so much so, that we think its time to share you with someone else now and then have clips of the BFP and the kids holding signs etc. Really really hope I get to do that! Now I have the idea, I just want to do it.
> 
> mimomma86 - Sorry about the BFN :hugs: but youre right, 9dpo is still so early! I too had a super short luteal phase last cycle, so Im paranoid about having a short one again. Cramping and cream CM are great signs, hope this is your cycle!
> 
> Sunshine00 - Sorry it was negative :hugs: Sorry about your losses too. Your symptoms sound really good. I hope this is your cycle!
> 
> Ruby - Youre doing well with the willpower :D
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> So I tested this morning at 8dpo with a cheapie and a FRER. Negative as expected, but the way I figure, I am very likely to have a short luteal phase this cycle, so if I don't do early testing, then I won't get to this cycle and probably have to wait another 2 months to ovulate until I can test again. I do love the excitement of waiting for a test.
> 
> My symptoms are pretty non-existent other than feeling pretty warm the last few days and really emotional/irritable and tired. They could be pregnancy symptoms, or they could just be due to working super hard and the stress of moving. The feeling hot thing could just be me reacting to the progesterone part of my cycle as I havent had proper progesterone in my system since my last proper cycle in November 2013.
> 
> I really want a BFP, but Im certain I wont get one this time. But hey ho, at least my luteal phase is now up to 8 days at least instead of the 3 from before my first post part period. Lets hope I can get up to 10, which I believe is the minimum needed right?
> 
> Symptoms so far:
> 
> 1dpo - Nothing at all (not even a twinge to obsess over)
> 2dpo - Sensitive nipples while breastfeeding, exhausted, brief sharp pains in uterus, feel wiped out like illness is approaching (achey joints)
> 3dpo - Feel exhausted again, really super sleepy and weak, hot flushes, dizzy spells, struggling to keep eyes open, feeling warm, feel like I'm getting ill, lots of watery cm for an hour or so (which confused me into thinking AF had snuck up on me early again)
> 4dpo - No symptoms (other than a bit tired), some creamy cm, feeling a bit chilly even though it's warm
> 5dpo - Feeling warm (also my skin feels warm to touch), yellow solid cm, emotional, tired
> 6dpo - feeling very hot, tired, achey in pelvic area, irritable, emotional and weepy, lots of creamy cm, slight pains in right breast
> 7dpo - Feeling very hot, very hungry, feel like Im getting ill, so incredibly irritable!

Squirrel that father's day idea is so cute! Actually made me tear up, hope you get to do that. When I was pg with my daughter, the biggest symptom I had was feeling hot. My face always felt hot to the touch. I used to joke, before I found out I was pg, that I had some weird 'hot face' disease. Fx for you!!

Ruby83 you have some willpower!! I think I O'd only like a day before you so if + we'll be close together. Even with my blood test it'll still be pretty early to get any kind of + but with all my mc, my Dr monitors me really closely. Can't wait till you get to test!


----------



## Sunshine00

shaescott said:


> Okay ladies, I need opinions using your extensive TTC knowledge.
> I've been having light-medium brown spotting since 7dpo. Yesterday was 10dpo, that afternoon I had sex with SO, and afterwards I had a little bleeding. Not a lot, but it was blood. Today, 11dpo, the bleeding is gone and it's back to the light-medium brown. I'm so confused. Anybody have ideas? My periods are always at least 8 days even when they're super light, so I know my vagina/uterus is slow at releasing stuff but... idk. HELP! I refuse to test yet (also I already peed today so I don't have fmu).

It's hard to say. When I was pg with my daughter, anytime me and my husband BD, I would spot or have some brown blood. It always freaked me out but the dr just said it was because he was irritating my cervix. It's still pretty early before your AF is due right?


----------



## feathershope

ksquared726 said:


> Hi Mariposa and Feathershope - I too have been TTC since last July and FINALLY got my first ever BFP earlier this week. Maybe this is a lucky month for those of us who started TTC last July! I actually was super pessimistic about this cycle, and my first clue of the upcoming BFP was that my temp shot up at 12 dpo and then stayed up. But I thought maybe it was just warm out, or I O'd later or something. By 14 dpo, I started to think 'maybe' because I had some extra gas, and increase in creamy cm, and constipation issues - but again I have had many cycles where I'd been tricked before. It wasn't until 15 dpo (the day I took my test) where I started to feel pregnant, with a lot of pressure in my uterus and twinges starting, and crampy abdominal muscles along with all of the other intestinal issues. So a lack of early symptoms doesn't mean anything. Fingers crossed we see a lot more BFPs on this June thread!!
> :dust: :dust:

 congrats on your BFP! And thanks for the hope! :flower::


----------



## Smille24

Wow this thread is moving fast! I've been Mia planning dd's bday party. I'm now 7 dpo and no symptoms. Every cycle after O I get sore BBs but nothing this month and my temps have been high an non erratic like past months. We'll see but I still have til the 17th :-(


----------



## shaescott

Sunshine00 said:


> shaescott said:
> 
> 
> Okay ladies, I need opinions using your extensive TTC knowledge.
> I've been having light-medium brown spotting since 7dpo. Yesterday was 10dpo, that afternoon I had sex with SO, and afterwards I had a little bleeding. Not a lot, but it was blood. Today, 11dpo, the bleeding is gone and it's back to the light-medium brown. I'm so confused. Anybody have ideas? My periods are always at least 8 days even when they're super light, so I know my vagina/uterus is slow at releasing stuff but... idk. HELP! I refuse to test yet (also I already peed today so I don't have fmu).
> 
> It's hard to say. When I was pg with my daughter, anytime me and my husband BD, I would spot or have some brown blood. It always freaked me out but the dr just said it was because he was irritating my cervix. It's still pretty early before your AF is due right?Click to expand...

Well now it's due in 3 days, but when it all started it was due in 7 days.


----------



## mommyxofxone

jGo_18 said:


> Temp bumped back up a bit today, not as high as it was tho. No real symptoms to note (I'm actually actively avoiding symptom spotting this time). I will say I usually need only about 7hrs of sleep and I'm up and at em. But Friday night I slept 11hrs and still had a hard time getting up, I fell asleep in our hammock yesterday afternoon (I NEVER nap unless ill) & managed to sleep another 11 hrs last night and had to force myself out of bed this morning.
> The only other thing, besides apparently exhaustion, is my wife commented that my bbs look quite a bit bigger...
> Hmmm fingers crossed it all means something!

doesn't matter, up temp is good. :) doesn't matter how high up, remember that! and can go whacky up and down too. Doesn't mean a darn thing in reality- as long as its up.






Smille24 said:


> Wow this thread is moving fast! I've been Mia planning dd's bday party. I'm now 7 dpo and no symptoms. Every cycle after O I get sore BBs but nothing this month and my temps have been high an non erratic like past months. We'll see but I still have til the 17th :-(

happy bday to your dd!!! i hate that i seem to have a million symptoms each 2ww. I never had these before dd, but after, i swear i get everythign you could possibly have. Bbs hurt, back hurts, legs/hips hurt, everything lol. 





afm :witch: is out and i'm cd 8, opks in 6 days!


----------



## ruby83

Smille24 said:


> Wow this thread is moving fast! I've been Mia planning dd's bday party. I'm now 7 dpo and no symptoms. Every cycle after O I get sore BBs but nothing this month and my temps have been high an non erratic like past months. We'll see but I still have til the 17th :-(

How was the party Smille24? It was this weekend right? Hope it went well and your DD had a great time!

My symptoms have pretty much gone. No real cramping, tiredness or anything now so a bit confused because if I was getting AF early my cramping normally gets worse... 

So far- these days are based on O Sunday (I may have ovulated Saturday or Monday):
1DPO: Back pain
2DPO: twinges in left side of tummy
3DPO: after lunch EXHAUSTED! Body feeling tender/ sensitive, smelly wee before bed despite drinking lots (sorry tmi), bit lightheaded
4DPO: nausea most of the day (WIERD)
5DPO: hip and back pain, mild crampy- feels like AF
6DPO: same as above
7DPO: nothing at all
8DPO: nothing at all


----------



## Smille24

mommyxofxone said:


> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> Temp bumped back up a bit today, not as high as it was tho. No real symptoms to note (I'm actually actively avoiding symptom spotting this time). I will say I usually need only about 7hrs of sleep and I'm up and at em. But Friday night I slept 11hrs and still had a hard time getting up, I fell asleep in our hammock yesterday afternoon (I NEVER nap unless ill) & managed to sleep another 11 hrs last night and had to force myself out of bed this morning.
> The only other thing, besides apparently exhaustion, is my wife commented that my bbs look quite a bit bigger...
> Hmmm fingers crossed it all means something!
> 
> doesn't matter, up temp is good. :) doesn't matter how high up, remember that! and can go whacky up and down too. Doesn't mean a darn thing in reality- as long as its up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> Wow this thread is moving fast! I've been Mia planning dd's bday party. I'm now 7 dpo and no symptoms. Every cycle after O I get sore BBs but nothing this month and my temps have been high an non erratic like past months. We'll see but I still have til the 17th :-(Click to expand...
> 
> happy bday to your dd!!! i hate that i seem to have a million symptoms each 2ww. I never had these before dd, but after, i swear i get everythign you could possibly have. Bbs hurt, back hurts, legs/hips hurt, everything lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> afm :witch: is out and i'm cd 8, opks in 6 days!Click to expand...

I know what you mean. I get every symptom imaginable so I always feel like it's my month. This cycle I'm like "eh if it happens awesome, if not I'm done getting emotional". It's just been a tough journey and I need to have a more relaxed approach.


----------



## Smille24

squirrel. said:


> Welcome new testers! I hope this is your month :dust:
> 
> Vjimenez - That sounds like a lovely idea. I already decided that if I get a BFP this cycle, then I will incorporate it into a fathers day video Ive made for my husband. Its loads clips of the kids (1-1.5 seconds long) set to the song Heartbeats by Jose Gonzalez. Towards the end if I get a BFP I will have a few screens of text saying We wanted to let you know we love you, we think youre the best dad in the world, so much so, that we think its time to share you with someone else now and then have clips of the BFP and the kids holding signs etc. Really really hope I get to do that! Now I have the idea, I just want to do it.
> 
> mimomma86 - Sorry about the BFN :hugs: but youre right, 9dpo is still so early! I too had a super short luteal phase last cycle, so Im paranoid about having a short one again. Cramping and cream CM are great signs, hope this is your cycle!
> 
> Sunshine00 - Sorry it was negative :hugs: Sorry about your losses too. Your symptoms sound really good. I hope this is your cycle!
> 
> Ruby - Youre doing well with the willpower :D
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> So I tested this morning at 8dpo with a cheapie and a FRER. Negative as expected, but the way I figure, I am very likely to have a short luteal phase this cycle, so if I don't do early testing, then I won't get to this cycle and probably have to wait another 2 months to ovulate until I can test again. I do love the excitement of waiting for a test.
> 
> My symptoms are pretty non-existent other than feeling pretty warm the last few days and really emotional/irritable and tired. They could be pregnancy symptoms, or they could just be due to working super hard and the stress of moving. The feeling hot thing could just be me reacting to the progesterone part of my cycle as I havent had proper progesterone in my system since my last proper cycle in November 2013.
> 
> I really want a BFP, but Im certain I wont get one this time. But hey ho, at least my luteal phase is now up to 8 days at least instead of the 3 from before my first post part period. Lets hope I can get up to 10, which I believe is the minimum needed right?
> 
> Symptoms so far:
> 
> 1dpo - Nothing at all (not even a twinge to obsess over)
> 2dpo - Sensitive nipples while breastfeeding, exhausted, brief sharp pains in uterus, feel wiped out like illness is approaching (achey joints)
> 3dpo - Feel exhausted again, really super sleepy and weak, hot flushes, dizzy spells, struggling to keep eyes open, feeling warm, feel like I'm getting ill, lots of watery cm for an hour or so (which confused me into thinking AF had snuck up on me early again)
> 4dpo - No symptoms (other than a bit tired), some creamy cm, feeling a bit chilly even though it's warm
> 5dpo - Feeling warm (also my skin feels warm to touch), yellow solid cm, emotional, tired
> 6dpo - feeling very hot, tired, achey in pelvic area, irritable, emotional and weepy, lots of creamy cm, slight pains in right breast
> 7dpo - Feeling very hot, very hungry, feel like Im getting ill, so incredibly irritable!

I love your father's day idea


----------



## mumttc92

Smille24 said:


> I'll be testing on June 17th. I'm not testing early this month as it got too depressing.

Im testing on the 19th &#128525;


----------



## moonstar_004

mumttc92 said:


> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> I'll be testing on June 17th. I'm not testing early this month as it got too depressing.
> 
> Im testing on the 19th &#128525;Click to expand...

could the days go any slower? i'm testing on the 15th. ff says i'm due on the 11th and should test. but if af doesn't come, i'll try to wait 'til the 15th since my first cycle ttc i was 3 days late and af came.


----------



## lhighfill

squirrel. said:


> Welcome new testers! I hope this is your month :dust:
> 
> Vjimenez - That sounds like a lovely idea. I already decided that if I get a BFP this cycle, then I will incorporate it into a fathers day video Ive made for my husband. Its loads clips of the kids (1-1.5 seconds long) set to the song Heartbeats by Jose Gonzalez. Towards the end if I get a BFP I will have a few screens of text saying We wanted to let you know we love you, we think youre the best dad in the world, so much so, that we think its time to share you with someone else now and then have clips of the BFP and the kids holding signs etc. Really really hope I get to do that! Now I have the idea, I just want to do it.
> 
> mimomma86 - Sorry about the BFN :hugs: but youre right, 9dpo is still so early! I too had a super short luteal phase last cycle, so Im paranoid about having a short one again. Cramping and cream CM are great signs, hope this is your cycle!
> 
> Sunshine00 - Sorry it was negative :hugs: Sorry about your losses too. Your symptoms sound really good. I hope this is your cycle!
> 
> Ruby - Youre doing well with the willpower :D
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> So I tested this morning at 8dpo with a cheapie and a FRER. Negative as expected, but the way I figure, I am very likely to have a short luteal phase this cycle, so if I don't do early testing, then I won't get to this cycle and probably have to wait another 2 months to ovulate until I can test again. I do love the excitement of waiting for a test.
> 
> My symptoms are pretty non-existent other than feeling pretty warm the last few days and really emotional/irritable and tired. They could be pregnancy symptoms, or they could just be due to working super hard and the stress of moving. The feeling hot thing could just be me reacting to the progesterone part of my cycle as I havent had proper progesterone in my system since my last proper cycle in November 2013.
> 
> I really want a BFP, but Im certain I wont get one this time. But hey ho, at least my luteal phase is now up to 8 days at least instead of the 3 from before my first post part period. Lets hope I can get up to 10, which I believe is the minimum needed right?
> 
> Symptoms so far:
> 
> 1dpo - Nothing at all (not even a twinge to obsess over)
> 2dpo - Sensitive nipples while breastfeeding, exhausted, brief sharp pains in uterus, feel wiped out like illness is approaching (achey joints)
> 3dpo - Feel exhausted again, really super sleepy and weak, hot flushes, dizzy spells, struggling to keep eyes open, feeling warm, feel like I'm getting ill, lots of watery cm for an hour or so (which confused me into thinking AF had snuck up on me early again)
> 4dpo - No symptoms (other than a bit tired), some creamy cm, feeling a bit chilly even though it's warm
> 5dpo - Feeling warm (also my skin feels warm to touch), yellow solid cm, emotional, tired
> 6dpo - feeling very hot, tired, achey in pelvic area, irritable, emotional and weepy, lots of creamy cm, slight pains in right breast
> 7dpo - Feeling very hot, very hungry, feel like Im getting ill, so incredibly irritable!



Haha I totally understand the "excitement" of POAS. I have so many IC's that as long as I don't get my hopes up too much I find it entertaining. I just have to be real about it and not expect too much. 

Smille24- That sounds promising. I think having a symptom (or lack of) that is different from the rest of the months is always a good sign!!


AFM- It has been a rough 24 hours. I ended up going to bed early last night because I was feeling so sick. My throat hurt, my chest felt like it was on fire and I was so tired. When I woke up this morning I was feeling better. Around 5 pm the burning in my chest came back. I told DH I just wanted to crawl out of my skin I was so uncomfortable. I noticed when I burp it feels better for a minute, so maybe it's heartburn? Ive only had homemade organic chicken noodle soup, a turkey sandwich, water and decaf green tea today (and yesterday). I can't imagine any of that would cause heartburn? I've never really had it before, so I don't really know much about it. I broke down today and POAS. BFN on a IC. Didn't want to waste the expensive ones yet. I'm 10dpo. 

Also, I have my first apt. with my RE tomorrow. A little nervous, but excited to start getting some answers! :thumbup:


----------



## Salembaby

The witch got me this morning. I knew it yesterday after 30!second 0-60 mood swing I had and had to go for a run to calm down to avoid karate kicking DH. I'm actually cool with it since we're also working with a fertilty clinic to get some help. We have a timing issue and my age is not helping either. A new 37. DH had to give a sample on Friday and they actually call it the "masturbatatorium" here!


----------



## squirrel.

Sorry to hear that salembaby :hugs:

Ihighfill - You're signs sound really good. Sorry about the BFN, but it is still really early! Hope your appointment goes well.


My temp went up again this morning, hoping that's a good sign. 9dpo and the only real symptoms I have are irritability, highly emotional, feeling hot all the time, slight breast tenderness along the sides and occasional ovary pains. I tested this morning with a cheapie and got the faintest shadowy line in real life that can't be photographed. So I took the picture into photoshop and messed with the levels. I can get a very very very faint line out of it with messing with the levels, which I can't normally do. I'm not hopeful it's an actual start of a BFP though, but it's fun to obsess over. What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







original.jpg
File size: 259.7 KB
Views: 24









squinter tweaked.jpg
File size: 86.9 KB
Views: 18









tweaked like hell.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 20


----------



## ruby83

Salembaby, sorry to hear that! :hugs:

Squirrel!!!!! I see a line too! Very faint but its there! Test again tomorrow? That's it, I am testing tomorrow too! :haha:


----------



## kakae

Oooohhhhh I can see it easily on my phone squirrel!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I see it squirrel!!


----------



## squirrel.

Getting sharp ovary pains! I got this the last time as well. So hope this is it!!! I really want to make my father's day video :haha:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I hope you get to join us in the February thread!


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks, me too Brandi! Have to stop myself from testing! Just tested again with only a one hour hold and of course it was BFN. I am like a woman possessed!


----------



## Smille24

lhighfill said:


> squirrel. said:
> 
> 
> Welcome new testers! I hope this is your month :dust:
> 
> Vjimenez - That sounds like a lovely idea. I already decided that if I get a BFP this cycle, then I will incorporate it into a fathers day video Ive made for my husband. Its loads clips of the kids (1-1.5 seconds long) set to the song Heartbeats by Jose Gonzalez. Towards the end if I get a BFP I will have a few screens of text saying We wanted to let you know we love you, we think youre the best dad in the world, so much so, that we think its time to share you with someone else now and then have clips of the BFP and the kids holding signs etc. Really really hope I get to do that! Now I have the idea, I just want to do it.
> 
> mimomma86 - Sorry about the BFN :hugs: but youre right, 9dpo is still so early! I too had a super short luteal phase last cycle, so Im paranoid about having a short one again. Cramping and cream CM are great signs, hope this is your cycle!
> 
> Sunshine00 - Sorry it was negative :hugs: Sorry about your losses too. Your symptoms sound really good. I hope this is your cycle!
> 
> Ruby - Youre doing well with the willpower :D
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> So I tested this morning at 8dpo with a cheapie and a FRER. Negative as expected, but the way I figure, I am very likely to have a short luteal phase this cycle, so if I don't do early testing, then I won't get to this cycle and probably have to wait another 2 months to ovulate until I can test again. I do love the excitement of waiting for a test.
> 
> My symptoms are pretty non-existent other than feeling pretty warm the last few days and really emotional/irritable and tired. They could be pregnancy symptoms, or they could just be due to working super hard and the stress of moving. The feeling hot thing could just be me reacting to the progesterone part of my cycle as I havent had proper progesterone in my system since my last proper cycle in November 2013.
> 
> I really want a BFP, but Im certain I wont get one this time. But hey ho, at least my luteal phase is now up to 8 days at least instead of the 3 from before my first post part period. Lets hope I can get up to 10, which I believe is the minimum needed right?
> 
> Symptoms so far:
> 
> 1dpo - Nothing at all (not even a twinge to obsess over)
> 2dpo - Sensitive nipples while breastfeeding, exhausted, brief sharp pains in uterus, feel wiped out like illness is approaching (achey joints)
> 3dpo - Feel exhausted again, really super sleepy and weak, hot flushes, dizzy spells, struggling to keep eyes open, feeling warm, feel like I'm getting ill, lots of watery cm for an hour or so (which confused me into thinking AF had snuck up on me early again)
> 4dpo - No symptoms (other than a bit tired), some creamy cm, feeling a bit chilly even though it's warm
> 5dpo - Feeling warm (also my skin feels warm to touch), yellow solid cm, emotional, tired
> 6dpo - feeling very hot, tired, achey in pelvic area, irritable, emotional and weepy, lots of creamy cm, slight pains in right breast
> 7dpo - Feeling very hot, very hungry, feel like Im getting ill, so incredibly irritable!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha I totally understand the "excitement" of POAS. I have so many IC's that as long as I don't get my hopes up too much I find it entertaining. I just have to be real about it and not expect too much.
> 
> Smille24- That sounds promising. I think having a symptom (or lack of) that is different from the rest of the months is always a good sign!!
> 
> 
> AFM- It has been a rough 24 hours. I ended up going to bed early last night because I was feeling so sick. My throat hurt, my chest felt like it was on fire and I was so tired. When I woke up this morning I was feeling better. Around 5 pm the burning in my chest came back. I told DH I just wanted to crawl out of my skin I was so uncomfortable. I noticed when I burp it feels better for a minute, so maybe it's heartburn? Ive only had homemade organic chicken noodle soup, a turkey sandwich, water and decaf green tea today (and yesterday). I can't imagine any of that would cause heartburn? I've never really had it before, so I don't really know much about it. I broke down today and POAS. BFN on a IC. Didn't want to waste the expensive ones yet. I'm 10dpo.
> 
> Also, I have my first apt. with my RE tomorrow. A little nervous, but excited to start getting some answers! :thumbup:Click to expand...

I hope your appointment goes well. 10dpo is still early. Heartburn is a sign so FX'D for you.

I apparently developed insomnia lol. I didn't sleep at all last night :wacko:.


----------



## Smille24

I see a line too!!! :thumbup: Good luck!


----------



## NERVEOUSWRECK

Ladies, oh how I need you! I am supposed to test today, also supposed to get AF today. I'm totally inbetween! I feel pregnant, I also feel like I'm crazy and my AF will start at any minute. I am scared to test. I don't wanna see that BFN! I may not test until tomorrow. 
Symptoms still pretty much the same- pinching/cramping on left side lower abdomen (dull/ slight) with no other symptoms for a few days. Then, yesterday started feeling sore bbs. They aren't sore to touch, only throbby. Praying my AF don't come and praying I have the strength to hold out on testing. Hubby keeps asking when I'm supposed to start..this secret (if no AF) is going to be hard to keep until Father's Day!


----------



## SS75

I see your line squirrel , hoping you get to make your Father's Day video which is a great idea

My update is that I was due af on Saturday , but still no show - and I'm very regular even to point of time of day. Tests are still negative so I'm so not sure what's going in with me,

It's a waiting game ....


----------



## mommyxofxone

Squirrel- sorry hun i don't see anything!! but that also doesn' tmean anything :) 

nervous- test!!!! :)


----------



## NERVEOUSWRECK

I should but I can't bring myself to. I have a serious phobia of the BFN! lol
I hear it is better to do it with FMU and I would have this morning but DH was home and I couldn't hold it any longer. Think it will still be positive if I test today? I've already drank alot this morning bc I've been so thirsty. Quite frankly I don't know how some of the ladies on here hold their pee for 3 hours! I can't hold mine for 45 min!


----------



## MariposaTam

feathershope said:


> Hey Mari!
> My husband and I have been trying since last July too. I totally share your frustration! I'm at 8 dpo now, and not experiencing much except an occasional cramp or pinch. I'm saying a pray for you both, and keeping my fingers crossed that AF doesn't show up!




feathershope said:


> Thanks feathershope!
> Sorry for the late reply, we had quite the busy weekend. Still didn't manage to take our minds off of the TWW though! Caved and tested yesterday, we are feeling hopeful this month but of course it was negative-not the first time this happens though. Didn't test with FMU either, and it's early so I'm not ruling it out yet.
> 
> Any new symptoms for you?


----------



## 5starsplus1

My OH went to get the swimmers checked today :happydance: we should know by tomorrow or Wednesday...We don't think anything is wrong we just wanna cover every possible avenue...I go see the dr tomorrow to see if I can get clomid...fx!


----------



## Salembaby

Squirrel - I'm so hopeful for you and everyone testing soon!


----------



## Wishfulstar

Wow so many people for June I'm only 3dpo Ttc #4 so I have a long time to wait till I get to test Af due 22nd so let hope BFP 'S all round. Goodluck (let it rain baby dust on all)


----------



## vjimenez1104

Current testing dates/results as of 6/8/2015 below:

Emma1985 6/1 -- :bfp: yay! 
BrandiCanucks 6/1 -- :bfp: woohoo!
Maybe8 6/1 -- :witch: -- New testing date 6/28
Scoobydrip 6/2 -- Early testing results possible bfp... FX!
Jessiebella86 6/2
Ksquared 6/3 :bfp: Congrats!
LAdodgermama 6/4 :bfp: woohoo
Chrissytina 6/4 :witch: FX next cycle
Danielle1984 6/4 :witch:
Pinkie_pie 6/4
Ss75 6/5
Jtink28 6/6
Tinkai 6/6 :witch: FX next cycle
Tai86 6/6
Sweet86 6/6
Mimomma86 6/6
5starsplus1 6/7 :witch: next date 6/28
Disneymom1129 6/7
Babydust 6/8
Nervouswreck 6/8
Asabi 6/8
Moonstar_004 6/8
Sunshine00 6/9
Wwchix 6/8-6/12
Salembaby 6/10 - :witch:
Ihighfill 6/11
shaescott 6/11
MariposaTam 6/11
Squirrel 6/12
Babybooth01 6/12
Peachandpine 6/12
MrsW1985 6/13
Twinmummy06 06/13
Millyr17 6/14
Havefaith 6/14
Vjimenez1104 6/14
Ruby83 6/15
Moonstar004 6/15
Smille24 6/17
Angel1630 6/17
Firewife80 6/18
Dovell830 6/18
Jgo_18 6/18
Mumllc92 6/19
Kakae 6/18-6/20
Enmaree 6/20
Thandi2016Bab 6/20
Willowtree24 6/20
Iamsoblessed 6/21
Fairycat 6/21
NikTik 6/22
Wishfulstar 6/22
Maybe8 6/24
Unikitty 6/30
mommyxofxone 7/3

Please let me know if I am missing anyone's results or names on the board. FX to see many more results on here! Love to all you wonderful ladies


----------



## Smille24

5starsplus1 said:


> My OH went to get the swimmers checked today :happydance: we should know by tomorrow or Wednesday...We don't think anything is wrong we just wanna cover every possible avenue...I go see the dr tomorrow to see if I can get clomid...fx!

I hope for good news. I think it's a great idea to eliminate 1 thing at a time for greater success.
My DH is going to get an SA in a couple more months since I've had a child of my own and we want to see what's going on.


----------



## ruby83

NERVEOUSWRECK said:


> I should but I can't bring myself to. I have a serious phobia of the BFN! lol
> I hear it is better to do it with FMU and I would have this morning but DH was home and I couldn't hold it any longer. Think it will still be positive if I test today? I've already drank alot this morning bc I've been so thirsty. Quite frankly I don't know how some of the ladies on here hold their pee for 3 hours! I can't hold mine for 45 min!

I hate seeing BFN too! And I am with you- I drink so much water and tea that I go every hour! hahaha! 

I think since you are due today, you probably don't need to wait for FMU. When I tested with my DS it was 13DPO and I didn't hold at all and went straight after drinking tea and it was a clear BFP. You should have enough HCG to show positive now even without FMU. Good luck xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

NERVEOUSWRECK said:


> I should but I can't bring myself to. I have a serious phobia of the BFN! lol
> I hear it is better to do it with FMU and I would have this morning but DH was home and I couldn't hold it any longer. Think it will still be positive if I test today? I've already drank alot this morning bc I've been so thirsty. Quite frankly I don't know how some of the ladies on here hold their pee for 3 hours! I can't hold mine for 45 min!

lol i hear you!! if you don't have to test, don't! and after having my first i can't hold my pee either! it's gotta come out! that pee doesn't wait for anyone!



Wishfulstar said:


> Wow so many people for June I'm only 3dpo Ttc #4 so I have a long time to wait till I get to test Af due 22nd so let hope BFP 'S all round. Goodluck (let it rain baby dust on all)

i'm in july so you beat me lol :)


----------



## lhighfill

Well ladies I think I'm gonna have to start looking to next cycle. :witch: hasn't gotten me yet, but during my sonogram today the dr said "looks like you are about to start your period". I think that is enough proof for me that I am out. I'm feeling okay about it though. I now have a plan of action. In the next month I have several test that I have to go in for to try to figure out what is going on and causing problems. That's more than I had last cycle. 

I hope to keep seeing more and more :bfp: and lots of :dust: to everyone!!


----------



## Smille24

lhighfill said:


> Well ladies I think I'm gonna have to start looking to next cycle. :witch: hasn't gotten me yet, but during my sonogram today the dr said "looks like you are about to start your period". I think that is enough proof for me that I am out. I'm feeling okay about it though. I now have a plan of action. In the next month I have several test that I have to go in for to try to figure out what is going on and causing problems. That's more than I had last cycle.
> 
> I hope to keep seeing more and more :bfp: and lots of :dust: to everyone!!

I'm sorry :-(


----------



## MariposaTam

Sorry to hear that lhighfill :/ glad you have an action plan though, way better than just being in limbo.


----------



## enmaree

Hi, everyone! Husband and I are still on board doing SMEP this month. So far, so good! Got my ovulation tests in the mail this afternoon, so I took my first one! I'm on CD 10, and it was negative. I have a 26 day cycle, so I have to do everything a little earlier than the regular SMEP plan. I'm excited to start testing for ovulation. Have not done that before, and it is fun to look forward to. Also ordered some Softcups, so going to start using those tonight, too! :happydance:


----------



## jGo_18

Not much going on here. 6dpo, temps up a bit again, had a rough night sleep-wise. I've been tired all day, but probably from waking up at 4:45a to pee and being unable to fall back asleep. I felt dizzy a lot of the day too & few periods of strong cramping.
I wish I had a 14 day luteal phase so I could say tire was one week down, but alas I have another 9-10 days of waiting still ahead.


----------



## ruby83

lhighfill- That sucks! I can feel AF coming too though. Think it willl be here tomorrow :cry:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Smille24 said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> My OH went to get the swimmers checked today :happydance: we should know by tomorrow or Wednesday...We don't think anything is wrong we just wanna cover every possible avenue...I go see the dr tomorrow to see if I can get clomid...fx!
> 
> I hope for good news. I think it's a great idea to eliminate 1 thing at a time for greater success.
> My DH is going to get an SA in a couple more months since I've had a child of my own and we want to see what's going on.Click to expand...

Yes exactly the same boat.....I have kids from previous marriage and he doesn't so that's why he went to get checked just to make sure....he did have a son but he died at the age of 5 from an inoperable brain tumor...he would have turned 19 the 29th of this month so that's why it's so important for me to get a BFP this month.....The thing is I can find out if im pregnant on his son's bday.....Ive just gotta be pregnant this month!


----------



## ruby83

5starsplus1 said:


> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> My OH went to get the swimmers checked today :happydance: we should know by tomorrow or Wednesday...We don't think anything is wrong we just wanna cover every possible avenue...I go see the dr tomorrow to see if I can get clomid...fx!
> 
> I hope for good news. I think it's a great idea to eliminate 1 thing at a time for greater success.
> My DH is going to get an SA in a couple more months since I've had a child of my own and we want to see what's going on.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes exactly the same boat.....I have kids from previous marriage and he doesn't so that's why he went to get checked just to make sure....he did have a son but he died at the age of 5 from an inoperable brain tumor...he would have turned 19 the 29th of this month so that's why it's so important for me to get a BFP this month.....The thing is I can find out if im pregnant on his son's bday.....Ive just gotta be pregnant this month!Click to expand...

That would be so special hon! I hope you are blessed with a BFP xxx


----------



## 5starsplus1

ruby83 said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> My OH went to get the swimmers checked today :happydance: we should know by tomorrow or Wednesday...We don't think anything is wrong we just wanna cover every possible avenue...I go see the dr tomorrow to see if I can get clomid...fx!
> 
> I hope for good news. I think it's a great idea to eliminate 1 thing at a time for greater success.
> My DH is going to get an SA in a couple more months since I've had a child of my own and we want to see what's going on.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes exactly the same boat.....I have kids from previous marriage and he doesn't so that's why he went to get checked just to make sure....he did have a son but he died at the age of 5 from an inoperable brain tumor...he would have turned 19 the 29th of this month so that's why it's so important for me to get a BFP this month.....The thing is I can find out if im pregnant on his son's bday.....Ive just gotta be pregnant this month!Click to expand...
> 
> That would be so special hon! I hope you are blessed with a BFP xxxClick to expand...

Thank you so much and I hope you are too :hugs:


----------



## moonstar_004

sorry to hear the news lhighfill. :( on to the next?

NERVEOUSWRECK, have you given in and tested?

if we don't get pregnant this cycle, dh will get a sperm analysis too. he doesn't mind actually, he wants to know asap if there is something we could do if anything's wrong. :)

14dpo today and it's taking all my will not to test! no symptoms though, none at all. i don't feel pregnant.


----------



## mommyxofxone

lhighfill said:


> Well ladies I think I'm gonna have to start looking to next cycle. :witch: hasn't gotten me yet, but during my sonogram today the dr said "looks like you are about to start your period". I think that is enough proof for me that I am out. I'm feeling okay about it though. I now have a plan of action. In the next month I have several test that I have to go in for to try to figure out what is going on and causing problems. That's more than I had last cycle.
> 
> I hope to keep seeing more and more :bfp: and lots of :dust: to everyone!!

:hugs: i'm sorry hun.





jGo_18 said:


> Not much going on here. 6dpo, temps up a bit again, had a rough night sleep-wise. I've been tired all day, but probably from waking up at 4:45a to pee and being unable to fall back asleep. I felt dizzy a lot of the day too & few periods of strong cramping.
> I wish I had a 14 day luteal phase so I could say tire was one week down, but alas I have another 9-10 days of waiting still ahead.

HOw long is your lp hun? i'm only cd10 so i have a LOT of waiting to do. :coffee:


----------



## jGo_18

mommyxofxone said:


> lhighfill said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies I think I'm gonna have to start looking to next cycle. :witch: hasn't gotten me yet, but during my sonogram today the dr said "looks like you are about to start your period". I think that is enough proof for me that I am out. I'm feeling okay about it though. I now have a plan of action. In the next month I have several test that I have to go in for to try to figure out what is going on and causing problems. That's more than I had last cycle.
> 
> I hope to keep seeing more and more :bfp: and lots of :dust: to everyone!!
> 
> :hugs: i'm sorry hun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> Not much going on here. 6dpo, temps up a bit again, had a rough night sleep-wise. I've been tired all day, but probably from waking up at 4:45a to pee and being unable to fall back asleep. I felt dizzy a lot of the day too & few periods of strong cramping.
> I wish I had a 14 day luteal phase so I could say tire was one week down, but alas I have another 9-10 days of waiting still ahead.Click to expand...
> 
> HOw long is your lp hun? i'm only cd10 so i have a LOT of waiting to do. :coffee:Click to expand...

Usually my lp is 15-17 days.


----------



## Smille24

I've been having some crazy dreams the past 4 days. Either I'm chewing out my MIL, trying to hook up my dh's cousin with a friend or attending a concert starring an old flame. Weird!!!


----------



## vjimenez1104

I'm feeling very pessimistic... I definitely feel like AF is on her way. I really thought this would be my month! We did everything perfect this cycle! Didn't cheat or anything. Plus I have a BAD case of PMS... Definitely feeling like AF is coming soon :( haven't tested yet but won't unless AF doesn't show up. No need to waste money when I already know


----------



## Smille24

vjimenez1104 said:


> I'm feeling very pessimistic... I definitely feel like AF is on her way. I really thought this would be my month! We did everything perfect this cycle! Didn't cheat or anything. Plus I have a BAD case of PMS... Definitely feeling like AF is coming soon :( haven't tested yet but won't unless AF doesn't show up. No need to waste money when I already know

I am so sorry. I hope it stays away.


----------



## 5starsplus1

Hey ladies a little update: The OH swimmers are perfect...The Dr didn't wanna give me clomid b/c he stated that Im ovulating on a regular....He wants to send me to have a hysterosalpingogram done 4-5 days after my next cycle....Prayfully this procedure won't have to take place b/c I will finally get my BFP!!


----------



## jGo_18

If I didn't know better, I'd swear AF was coming. Cramps, pressure, back ache... I keep feeling like I got it and run to the bathroom but nope... Just thicker & increased cm (tmi sorry). I know I have another 9-10 days before AF should arrive so this is just weird.


----------



## mommyxofxone

vjimenez1104 said:


> I'm feeling very pessimistic... I definitely feel like AF is on her way. I really thought this would be my month! We did everything perfect this cycle! Didn't cheat or anything. Plus I have a BAD case of PMS... Definitely feeling like AF is coming soon :( haven't tested yet but won't unless AF doesn't show up. No need to waste money when I already know

:hugs: be strong hun!



jGo_18 said:


> If I didn't know better, I'd swear AF was coming. Cramps, pressure, back ache... I keep feeling like I got it and run to the bathroom but nope... Just thicker & increased cm (tmi sorry). I know I have another 9-10 days before AF should arrive so this is just weird.

that's a pretty long lp, mines about 12-13 days. But the cm sounds very promising :)


afm: cd 10. 4 days til i use my opks.


----------



## jGo_18

jGo_18 said:


> If I didn't know better, I'd swear AF was coming. Cramps, pressure, back ache... I keep feeling like I got it and run to the bathroom but nope... Just thicker & increased cm (tmi sorry). I know I have another 9-10 days before AF should arrive so this is just weird.




> that's a pretty long lp, mines about 12-13 days. But the cm sounds very promising :)
> 
> 
> afm: cd 10. 4 days til i use my opks.

Yeah, it's always been about 16 days, 29-30 day cycles. Makes for a long (more than) tww!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

my cycles are usually 33-36!


----------



## jGo_18

I guess I O a little early...


----------



## twinmummy06

So sorry to all the ladies that the witch has shown up for :hugs:



I got my bfp this morning at 11dpo on a frer. Faint and pink but there!


----------



## jGo_18

Congrats twin!

Wow! So many bfps so early in the month! I hope the streak continues!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congrats twin!!!

AFM - So my hcg levels at 17dpo with my last baby were 465.
My hcg levels today at 18dpo were 1760.

Ultrasound showed a very small sac, less than 5 weeks, in the uterus but I have to go back next week because they're not 100% sure it's a gestational sac (they're about 80% sure). They'll also be repeating betas.

Emergency room doctor is faxing today's ultrasound and bloodwork to my family doctor and pressing that I need a referral to OB ASAP due to obstetrical history, and if they haven't referred by the end of next week, I'm supposed to go back and they'll do the referral for me.


----------



## feathershope

MariposaTam said:


> feathershope said:
> 
> 
> Hey Mari!
> My husband and I have been trying since last July too. I totally share your frustration! I'm at 8 dpo now, and not experiencing much except an occasional cramp or pinch. I'm saying a pray for you both, and keeping my fingers crossed that AF doesn't show up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feathershope said:
> 
> 
> Thanks feathershope!
> Sorry for the late reply, we had quite the busy weekend. Still didn't manage to take our minds off of the TWW though! Caved and tested yesterday, we are feeling hopeful this month but of course it was negative-not the first time this happens though. Didn't test with FMU either, and it's early so I'm not ruling it out yet.
> 
> Any new symptoms for you?Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean. I had a busy weekend too. It was my DS p's birthday! But I couldn't take my mind off the TWW either. I know how hard it is, but don't give up hope until AF arrives.
> 
> Sadly my AF is due on Thursday, and I think she's on her way. I'm 11 dpo now. Haven't tested yet. I had light spotting today, mostly pinkish to orange, and only on the tp. I've also been bloated like crazy, and I've been cramping on and off throughout the day. Still keeping my fingers crossed, but it's not looking good.:cry:
> 
> I made an appt, at my ob/gyn for later this month to check things out, so maybe I'll get some answers and help then.Click to expand...


----------



## vjimenez1104

jGo_18 said:


> If I didn't know better, I'd swear AF was coming. Cramps, pressure, back ache... I keep feeling like I got it and run to the bathroom but nope... Just thicker & increased cm (tmi sorry). I know I have another 9-10 days before AF should arrive so this is just weird.

I feel the exact same way :( I was so optimistic that this was going to be my cycle but now I don't think so anymore. My BB's started hurting two days ago and are very swollen (typical AF symptom for me) I also broke down and tested early with a wondfo and got :bfn: if AF hasn't arrived by Saturday then I will test with FRER.... Not feeling too hopeful


----------



## jGo_18

vjimenez1104 said:


> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> If I didn't know better, I'd swear AF was coming. Cramps, pressure, back ache... I keep feeling like I got it and run to the bathroom but nope... Just thicker & increased cm (tmi sorry). I know I have another 9-10 days before AF should arrive so this is just weird.
> 
> I feel the exact same way :( I was so optimistic that this was going to be my cycle but now I don't think so anymore. My BB's started hurting two days ago and are very swollen (typical AF symptom for me) I also broke down and tested early with a wondfo and got :bfn: if AF hasn't arrived by Saturday then I will test with FRER.... Not feeling too hopefulClick to expand...

What dpo are you? 
My wife just commented for the second time in the past 4 days that my bbs are looking bigger... so I guess they swollen, but they don't hurt...
Hopefully it's just implantation or just good symptoms!


----------



## MariposaTam

Well, AF showed her ugly head this afternoon early, on 12 dpo at around 1:00 with some pink spotting thats progressed to needing a liner/pad this evening :( 
I'm sorry feathershope and vjimenez- I hope you fare better than us and your af stays away! 

This stinks...onwards to next month I guess. Can't believe our next testing date will be in July again, definitely feeling like we've been at this a full year now :'( 

Congrats to the bfps and baby dust and thoughts and luck and wishes to those still waiting to test this month.. I'll keep checking back to hopefully get some good news!


----------



## ruby83

moonstar_004: good on you for holding out! I hope you get your BFP! I didn't feel pregnant at all with my DS, I didn't get symptoms until around 6 weeks. FX 

Smille24: I had a crazy dream last night too! I dreamt I was in highschool (I am 32 so that was a long time ago!) and I got AF but didn't have anything with me. I was crying saying to the teacher "But I was hoping to be pregnant!" bahahaha WTF?

vjimenez1104: Hang in there hon, not long to go now! I am also feeling PMS-y so feeling AF is around the corner but trying to remain hopeful. x

5starsplus1: That's great news hon! FX for a BFP very soon for you x

jGo_18: I have had a lot of cramping since O too, and backache. Let's hope it is a BFP sign xx

twinmummy06: Congrats again xxx

feathershope: I hope your spotting doesn't progress to AF xx

MariposaTam: Sorry to hear AF showed up. I hope next cycle is yours xx

I am still getting AF symptoms (I could be due any day since being off BCP I am unsure of my cycle). Also getting random sharp stabbing pains in my boobs today. I don't normall get any AF symptoms in my boobs so here is hoping its a sign. I am trying to remain hopeful and trying to not test yet!


----------



## moonstar_004

congratulations twinmummy06!!!

for those whose af showed up, on to the next then, right? :)

afm, af is due tomorrow. no spotting, unlike my past cycles wherein i've been spotting for 3 days prior to af. my temps have been erratic though. :(


----------



## millyr75

So I wasn't supposed to be testing until the 14th but the waiting got the better of me! I'm 11dpo and have just gotten a a faint BFP. This was our 4th cycle trying since a MMC in February. We also had a loss at 14.5 weeks in September last year so I'm desperately hoping that this little one sticks for us. Fingers crossed and fairy dust to all of you other lovely ladies x
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender_opt.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ruby83

millyr75 said:


> So I wasn't supposed to be testing until the 14th but the waiting got the better of me! I'm 11dpo and have just gotten a a faint BFP. This was our 4th cycle trying since a MMC in February. We also had a loss at 14.5 weeks in September last year so I'm desperately hoping that this little one sticks for us. Fingers crossed and fairy dust to all of you other lovely ladies x

Congrats Milly! That is super clear to me! I hope this little bean sticks for you too :hugs:


----------



## millyr75

ruby83 said:


> millyr75 said:
> 
> 
> So I wasn't supposed to be testing until the 14th but the waiting got the better of me! I'm 11dpo and have just gotten a a faint BFP. This was our 4th cycle trying since a MMC in February. We also had a loss at 14.5 weeks in September last year so I'm desperately hoping that this little one sticks for us. Fingers crossed and fairy dust to all of you other lovely ladies x
> 
> Congrats Milly! That is super clear to me! I hope this little bean sticks for you too :hugs:Click to expand...

Fingers crossed! I'm going to try and hold out telling hubby until Father's Day (he's British so we're celebrating UK Father's Day). I'm not sure I'll be able to contain my excitement though! Lol


----------



## ruby83

That will be such a wonderful surprise for him! Just saw you are in Saudi! How long have you been living there? One of my friends moved there with her family a few years ago after being in Dubai. Quite a few people I know from Aus have taken to the expat life. One just moved to Qatar this year. I love seeing their updates!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Congrats to all the new bfps! that's so awesome, and sorry to everyone with the :witch: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: but fresh cycle and new start right?


I am cd 11 today, i got partial ferning on my microscope, so it's coming soon. :)
wasn't expecting to see any ferning so it confused me as to when to start opks. I know i'm not O'ing yet, and soonest is probably the 17. but part of me is TERRIFIED if i don't start soon i'll miss the surge!


----------



## Smille24

I love the dream Ruby! I really want to test this morning but 10 dpo is too early.


----------



## millyr75

ruby83 said:


> That will be such a wonderful surprise for him! Just saw you are in Saudi! How long have you been living there? One of my friends moved there with her family a few years ago after being in Dubai. Quite a few people I know from Aus have taken to the expat life. One just moved to Qatar this year. I love seeing their updates!



Ruby I've been living here for over 7 years now. I originally came here on a 1 year working contract as a nurse. I met my husband and we got married in Sri Lanka 4 years later. As he's from the UK, we had to have our families meet somewhere in the middle for the wedding. Lol. 

We had our little boy who is now 20 months old in October 2013 here in Saudi. I can't say it was the best experience given the cultural differences but it also had a lot to do with the hospital we had him in.

We're hoping to move back to Oz later this year. My husband has a job, we're just waiting for his Partner Visa to be processed. It's taking AGES.

Expat life certainly has been great. We've traveled to so many different places. Our little boy had already been to 8 different countries by the time he was 15 months. Having said all that, we're ready to settle down into a more "normal" way of life.


----------



## ruby83

Wow Milly 7 years! That's ages! What an experience! Thanks for responding! I love travelling and am lucky enough to have travelled quite a bit but living in Australia it's so so far away from many places! I would have loved to have lived overseas for a while but probably not now- we are quite settled where we are! X


----------



## ashmom

im one dpo today and will be testing on the 23 its hubbys birthday last month i tested on my birthday and no luck so maybe his will be lucky


----------



## Smille24

millyr75 said:


> ruby83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> millyr75 said:
> 
> 
> So I wasn't supposed to be testing until the 14th but the waiting got the better of me! I'm 11dpo and have just gotten a a faint BFP. This was our 4th cycle trying since a MMC in February. We also had a loss at 14.5 weeks in September last year so I'm desperately hoping that this little one sticks for us. Fingers crossed and fairy dust to all of you other lovely ladies x
> 
> Congrats Milly! That is super clear to me! I hope this little bean sticks for you too :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Fingers crossed! I'm going to try and hold out telling hubby until Father's Day (he's British so we're celebrating UK Father's Day). I'm not sure I'll be able to contain my excitement though! LolClick to expand...

I can't keep secrets lol, especially from my hubby. So if I get a bfp I want to make it special since it's his 1st child. I'll try to plan something for father's day, but we'll be out of town and if I pass on drinks he'll know something is up.


----------



## jGo_18

Temp spike again! I turned the ac on last night because I was just too hot. Woke up with cold sweats... My wife on the other hand was all bundled up (Apparently the ac cooled her down but not me). Still cramping today and really gassy (sorry tmi).


----------



## Pato

Hello ladies, I'll be testing on June 21st if Af doesn't show up on the 17th


----------



## millyr75

ruby83 said:


> Wow Milly 7 years! That's ages! What an experience! Thanks for responding! I love travelling and am lucky enough to have travelled quite a bit but living in Australia it's so so far away from many places! I would have loved to have lived overseas for a while but probably not now- we are quite settled where we are! X

The reason I moved to Saudi was because it was so central to most places and easy to travel from PLUS the tax free salary was attractive. Things are becoming a little unsettled here now with all of the terrible IS stuff that's going on so it'll be a good time for us to leave. I really hope it doesn't take hold in this country. While life here as a woman can be extremely frustrating, all of the good I've experienced here far outweighs that. I've met some amazing people, I've had the privilege of caring for top ranking members of the royal family and I have been one of the few who can actually say they've traveled to and experienced the culture of Saudi Arabia. It's not easy to get into this country so I feel very honoured to have had the experience. Where are you in Oz? We're looking to move to Wagga Wagga.


----------



## millyr75

Smille24 said:


> millyr75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ruby83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> millyr75 said:
> 
> 
> So I wasn't supposed to be testing until the 14th but the waiting got the better of me! I'm 11dpo and have just gotten a a faint BFP. This was our 4th cycle trying since a MMC in February. We also had a loss at 14.5 weeks in September last year so I'm desperately hoping that this little one sticks for us. Fingers crossed and fairy dust to all of you other lovely ladies x
> 
> Congrats Milly! That is super clear to me! I hope this little bean sticks for you too :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Fingers crossed! I'm going to try and hold out telling hubby until Father's Day (he's British so we're celebrating UK Father's Day). I'm not sure I'll be able to contain my excitement though! LolClick to expand...
> 
> I can't keep secrets lol, especially from my hubby. So if I get a bfp I want to make it special since it's his 1st child. I'll try to plan something for father's day, but we'll be out of town and if I pass on drinks he'll know something is up.Click to expand...


Smille I won't have a problem on the passing on drinks thing here. Saudi is a dry country so the option isn't there anyway. Lol. Good luck for your BFP.


----------



## ruby83

millyr75 said:


> ruby83 said:
> 
> 
> Wow Milly 7 years! That's ages! What an experience! Thanks for responding! I love travelling and am lucky enough to have travelled quite a bit but living in Australia it's so so far away from many places! I would have loved to have lived overseas for a while but probably not now- we are quite settled where we are! X
> 
> The reason I moved to Saudi was because it was so central to most places and easy to travel from PLUS the tax free salary was attractive. Things are becoming a little unsettled here now with all of the terrible IS stuff that's going on so it'll be a good time for us to leave. I really hope it doesn't take hold in this country. While life here as a woman can be extremely frustrating, all of the good I've experienced here far outweighs that. I've met some amazing people, I've had the privilege of caring for top ranking members of the royal family and I have been one of the few who can actually say they've traveled to and experienced the culture of Saudi Arabia. It's not easy to get into this country so I feel very honoured to have had the experience. Where are you in Oz? We're looking to move to Wagga Wagga.Click to expand...

What a great experience, but sounds like its a good time for you to move. Are you originally from Wagga? One of my husband's friends is from there. I am from Melbourne, but actually grew up in the country (Wangaratta) before I headed to Melbourne for boarding school when I was 12. S


----------



## Sunshine00

Well I think I'm out ladies. Had my hcg tested and it came back negative. Now on to the long wait for AF and the even longer wait for ovulation! 

Congrats to all the BFP's!


----------



## mommyxofxone

:hugs: sunshine


----------



## Smille24

Sunshine00 said:


> Well I think I'm out ladies. Had my hcg tested and it came back negative. Now on to the long wait for AF and the even longer wait for ovulation!
> 
> Congrats to all the BFP's!

Sorry hun


----------



## millyr75

Sunshine00 said:


> Well I think I'm out ladies. Had my hcg tested and it came back negative. Now on to the long wait for AF and the even longer wait for ovulation!
> 
> Congrats to all the BFP's!

Big hugs Sunshine. I'll keep all of my fingers and toes crossed that your next cycle is the one x


----------



## millyr75

ruby83 said:


> millyr75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ruby83 said:
> 
> 
> Wow Milly 7 years! That's ages! What an experience! Thanks for responding! I love travelling and am lucky enough to have travelled quite a bit but living in Australia it's so so far away from many places! I would have loved to have lived overseas for a while but probably not now- we are quite settled where we are! X
> 
> The reason I moved to Saudi was because it was so central to most places and easy to travel from PLUS the tax free salary was attractive. Things are becoming a little unsettled here now with all of the terrible IS stuff that's going on so it'll be a good time for us to leave. I really hope it doesn't take hold in this country. While life here as a woman can be extremely frustrating, all of the good I've experienced here far outweighs that. I've met some amazing people, I've had the privilege of caring for top ranking members of the royal family and I have been one of the few who can actually say they've traveled to and experienced the culture of Saudi Arabia. It's not easy to get into this country so I feel very honoured to have had the experience. Where are you in Oz? We're looking to move to Wagga Wagga.Click to expand...
> 
> What a great experience, but sounds like its a good time for you to move. Are you originally from Wagga? One of my husband's friends is from there. I am from Melbourne, but actually grew up in the country (Wangaratta) before I headed to Melbourne for boarding school when I was 12. SClick to expand...

Ruby I've never actually been to Wagga. We're going in blind! My hubby has a job there so that's where our next adventure is taking us. I'd imagine it's not going to be anywhere near as exciting as what the last 7 years have been but it'll be nice to be completely settled. I'm originally for the Sydney area though.


----------



## ruby83

Big hugs sunshin :hugs::hugs:

Milly: I hope you enjoy Wagga. I bet it will be nice to be back in Australia!

Ok ladies, I am testing tomorrow morning with FMU. I will be 12-13dpo. Symptoms so far:

1dpo: back pain
2dpo: twinges in left side
3dpo: exhausted after lunch. Feeling tender/ sensitive. Smelly wee before bed despite drinking 2L (sorry tmi). bit lightheaded when getting up from laying down
4dpo: nausea (mild) especially when hungry
5 & 6 dpo: hip and lower back pain
7, 8, 9, 10dpo: AF type cramping
11,12dpo: random mild stabbing pain in my boobs

Wish me luck! i have a little feeling AF will arrive when I wake and I will miss out on testing :growlmad:


----------



## millyr75

Good luck Ruby. I look forward to reading that you got a BFP tomorrow. I've got everything crossed for you x


----------



## mommyxofxone

Ruby did you :test: yet?!


cd12 FINALLY here and O should be around the corner really. I've got partial ferning the last two days, and my cp is very high and open. And we've begun our dtd every other night. I will start my opks in two days.


----------



## 5starsplus1

FX for your BFP Ruby :happydance:


----------



## ksquared726

Good luck, ruby! :dust:


----------



## Smille24

FX'D ruby!!! :dust:

AFM my temp dipped way down this morning but still above cover line. I am having major pinching on my right side and the pain is radiating down my leg. My lower back hurts on that side too. I hope my temp goes back up or I'm out :cry:


----------



## vjimenez1104

jGo_18 said:


> vjimenez1104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> If I didn't know better, I'd swear AF was coming. Cramps, pressure, back ache... I keep feeling like I got it and run to the bathroom but nope... Just thicker & increased cm (tmi sorry). I know I have another 9-10 days before AF should arrive so this is just weird.
> 
> I feel the exact same way :( I was so optimistic that this was going to be my cycle but now I don't think so anymore. My BB's started hurting two days ago and are very swollen (typical AF symptom for me) I also broke down and tested early with a wondfo and got :bfn: if AF hasn't arrived by Saturday then I will test with FRER.... Not feeling too hopefulClick to expand...
> 
> What dpo are you?
> My wife just commented for the second time in the past 4 days that my bbs are looking bigger... so I guess they swollen, but they don't hurt...
> Hopefully it's just implantation or just good symptoms!Click to expand...

I'm 11 dpo now... and they are swollen, full, and burning pain! no cramping and still BFN this morning with FMU


----------



## vjimenez1104

Don't you ever wish you had a magic CRYSTAL BALL and we wouldn't have to wait??
I wish we could just see it hahaha like looking into the magic ball right after sex and saying.. yep! you're pregnant! hahahahha it's fun to dream.. this waiting is killing me! The pain in my boobs is SOOO BADDD or maybe I just never noticed that it's really this bad. tested on wondfo today BFN! :( why can't AF just show up already and let me move on with my next cycle?


----------



## vjimenez1104

Current testing dates/results as of 6/11/2015 below:

Emma1985 6/1 -- :bfp: yay! 
BrandiCanucks 6/1 -- :bfp: woohoo!
Maybe8 6/1 -- :witch: -- New testing date 6/28
Scoobydrip 6/2 -- :bfp: Early testing results possible bfp... FX!
Jessiebella86 6/2
Ksquared 6/3 :bfp: Congrats!
LAdodgermama 6/4 :bfp: woohoo
Chrissytina 6/4 :witch: FX next cycle
Danielle1984 6/4 
Pinkie_pie 6/4
Ss75 6/5
Jtink28 6/6
Tinkai 6/6 :witch: FX next cycle
Tai86 6/6
Sweet86 6/6
Mimomma86 6/6
5starsplus1 6/7 :witch: next date 6/28
Disneymom1129 6/7
Babydust 6/8
Nervouswreck 6/8
Asabi 6/8
Moonstar_004 6/8
Sunshine00 6/9
Wwchix 6/8-6/12
Salembaby 6/10 - :witch:
Ihighfill 6/11
shaescott 6/11 - :witch:
MariposaTam 6/11 - :witch:
Squirrel 6/12
Babybooth01 6/12
Peachandpine 6/12
MrsW1985 6/13
Twinmummy06 06/13 - :bfp: awesome!!!
Millyr17 6/14 - :bfp: woohoo :dance:
Havefaith 6/14
Vjimenez1104 6/14
Ruby83 6/15
Moonstar004 6/15
Smille24 6/17
Angel1630 6/17
Firewife80 6/18
Dovell830 6/18
Jgo_18 6/18
Mumllc92 6/19
Kakae 6/18-6/20
Enmaree 6/20
Thandi2016Bab 6/20
Willowtree24 6/20
Iamsoblessed 6/21
Fairycat 6/21
Pato 6/21
NikTik 6/22
Wishfulstar 6/22
Ashmom 6/23
Maybe8 6/24
Unikitty 6/30
mommyxofxone 7/3

Please let me know if I am missing anyone's results or names on the board. FX to see many more results on here! Love to all you wonderful ladies


----------



## Sunshine00

vjimenez1104 said:


> Don't you ever wish you had a magic CRYSTAL BALL and we wouldn't have to wait??
> I wish we could just see it hahaha like looking into the magic ball right after sex and saying.. yep! you're pregnant! hahahahha it's fun to dream.. this waiting is killing me! The pain in my boobs is SOOO BADDD or maybe I just never noticed that it's really this bad. tested on wondfo today BFN! :( why can't AF just show up already and let me move on with my next cycle?

Fx'd for you hon!


----------



## Sunshine00

Ruby- fx'd for your BFP!


----------



## jGo_18

vjimenez1104 said:


> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vjimenez1104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> If I didn't know better, I'd swear AF was coming. Cramps, pressure, back ache... I keep feeling like I got it and run to the bathroom but nope... Just thicker & increased cm (tmi sorry). I know I have another 9-10 days before AF should arrive so this is just weird.
> 
> I feel the exact same way :( I was so optimistic that this was going to be my cycle but now I don't think so anymore. My BB's started hurting two days ago and are very swollen (typical AF symptom for me) I also broke down and tested early with a wondfo and got :bfn: if AF hasn't arrived by Saturday then I will test with FRER.... Not feeling too hopefulClick to expand...
> 
> What dpo are you?
> My wife just commented for the second time in the past 4 days that my bbs are looking bigger... so I guess they swollen, but they don't hurt...
> Hopefully it's just implantation or just good symptoms!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm 11 dpo now... and they are swollen, full, and burning pain! no cramping and still BFN this morning with FMUClick to expand...

I'm about 10dpo and I was just noticing that burning pain too! I really hope these are good signs for us!! I haven't tested yet, I'm determined to wait until 17dpo when AF is due.


----------



## mommyxofxone

where's ruby?


----------



## millyr75

mommyxofxone said:


> where's ruby?

It's early hours of the morning in Australia so I'd imagine Ruby is still sleeping. Looking forward to seeing what results she gets today when she tests :)


----------



## shaescott

AF arrived. Not upset though, I'm not ready tbh.


----------



## Smille24

vjimenez1104 said:


> Don't you ever wish you had a magic CRYSTAL BALL and we wouldn't have to wait??
> I wish we could just see it hahaha like looking into the magic ball right after sex and saying.. yep! you're pregnant! hahahahha it's fun to dream.. this waiting is killing me! The pain in my boobs is SOOO BADDD or maybe I just never noticed that it's really this bad. tested on wondfo today BFN! :( why can't AF just show up already and let me move on with my next cycle?

I wish we could tell immediately too :-(. My bbs started burning this afternoon and feel hot. I always get sore bbs as well so it's not really something to consider.


----------



## ruby83

I am here ladies, only 7am here in Australia. BFN for me this morning on FRER. Absolutely NOTHING to see except stark white :cry:

I am really disappointed. I just want AF now so I can move on to trying again. 

Thanks for your support ladies! xxx


----------



## Smille24

ruby83 said:


> I am here ladies, only 7am here in Australia. BFN for me this morning on FRER. Absolutely NOTHING to see except stark white :cry:
> 
> I am really disappointed. I just want AF now so I can move on to trying again.
> 
> Thanks for your support ladies! xxx

:hugs: I'm sorry Ruby!!


----------



## jGo_18

This cycles chart looks so different than my previous ones... Dare I get my hopes up??


----------



## jGo_18

jGo_18 said:


> This cycles chart looks so different than my previous ones... Dare I get my hopes up??

Oops, photo didn't post
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 68.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Smille24

Mine looks way different from previous months too. Fxd it's a good sign for us!


----------



## mommyxofxone

fx'd for you both! looking forward to your tests! :)


----------



## vjimenez1104

I'm soooo anxious for Ruby


----------



## MariposaTam

Fingers crossed over here ladies!


----------



## Smille24

Depending on my temp I'm going to test tomorrow eekk. It's a little early but I can't wait anymore. Probably a bfn like every other cycle.


----------



## IamSoBlessed

Hey ladies! Silly question- if I had a pos opk on the morning of the 4th (by the afternoon and evening, it was negative) when should I most likely count my ovulation day? I dont track temp or anything else. So I am unsure where to start counting. :)


----------



## jGo_18

WhAt dpo are you smile? 

We are going to a memorial for my aunt who passed away in januar6 (itll be exactly 5mths since she died) & beer fest thing on Saturday (12dpo) & my wife wants me to test early on the off chance its positive and I should not indulge. But I don't know if I want to break my promise to wait until 17dpo (af due date). On the other hand, if it were positive it'd be a happy start to the memorial wknd.... kinda like life coming full circle. Idk... is 12dpo worth it?


----------



## jGo_18

IamSoBlessed said:


> Hey ladies! Silly question- if I had a pos opk on the morning of the 4th (by the afternoon and evening, it was negative) when should I most likely count my ovulation day? I dont track temp or anything else. So I am unsure where to start counting. :)

I'd say that day or the next.


----------



## IamSoBlessed

jGo_18 said:


> IamSoBlessed said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! Silly question- if I had a pos opk on the morning of the 4th (by the afternoon and evening, it was negative) when should I most likely count my ovulation day? I dont track temp or anything else. So I am unsure where to start counting. :)
> 
> I'd say that day or the next.Click to expand...

Thank you so much, jGo!


----------



## jGo_18

IamSoBlessed said:


> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IamSoBlessed said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! Silly question- if I had a pos opk on the morning of the 4th (by the afternoon and evening, it was negative) when should I most likely count my ovulation day? I dont track temp or anything else. So I am unsure where to start counting. :)
> 
> I'd say that day or the next.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much, jGo!Click to expand...

:thumbup: I usually O the same day I get a peak (I use the clear blue advanced).. my lh surge seems to be super fast/close to O tho.


----------



## ruby83

Good luck to you both jGo_18 and Smille24! :dust:

I am feeling down atm and eating 3 red velvet cupcakes means I am also feeling ill! :dohh: My DS is asleep so I have been googling false negatives on FRER for the past 30 mins- I seriously don't know why I am doing this to myself! :cry:


----------



## jGo_18

ruby83 said:


> Good luck to you both jGo_18 and Smille24! :dust:
> 
> I am feeling down atm and eating 3 red velvet cupcakes means I am also feeling ill! :dohh: My DS is asleep so I have been googling false negatives on FRER for the past 30 mins- I seriously don't know why I am doing this to myself! :cry:

I do that everyday time.... Damn google. Has AF showed ruby?


----------



## ruby83

Nope no AF as yet. Since it is my first cycle of BCP it could really show up whenever (I am CD27/12DPO)! The worst thing is if you google for long enough you will end up finding what you want to see!


----------



## Smille24

ruby83 said:


> Good luck to you both jGo_18 and Smille24! :dust:
> 
> I am feeling down atm and eating 3 red velvet cupcakes means I am also feeling ill! :dohh: My DS is asleep so I have been googling false negatives on FRER for the past 30 mins- I seriously don't know why I am doing this to myself! :cry:

I do the same thing every cycle, but we're here to vent to. I'm so sorry for your bfn :hug:.


----------



## jGo_18

So true ruby. But you aren't out until the witch shows!


----------



## kakae

I'm still here, trying desperately not to think about testing or symptoms which I don't have so that makes it easier lol I'm so sick of seeing bfns from other cycles I'm waiting till I'm late to test. I think I'm around 6-7 dpo but I'm not actually too sure.

Good luck to all testing soon!


----------



## millyr75

ruby83 said:


> I am here ladies, only 7am here in Australia. BFN for me this morning on FRER. Absolutely NOTHING to see except stark white :cry:
> 
> I am really disappointed. I just want AF now so I can move on to trying again.
> 
> Thanks for your support ladies! xxx


I'm sorry to hear that Ruby. Big hugs. 

I had a temp dip this morning. It's sitting just above my cover line and my BFPs don't seem to be getting any darker. Given my 2 previous losses I've feeling less than optimistic at this point in time &#128532;


----------



## mommyxofxone

Smille24 said:


> Depending on my temp I'm going to test tomorrow eekk. It's a little early but I can't wait anymore. Probably a bfn like every other cycle.

wooo hooo hoping to see a test soon! fx'd for you hun



IamSoBlessed said:


> Hey ladies! Silly question- if I had a pos opk on the morning of the 4th (by the afternoon and evening, it was negative) when should I most likely count my ovulation day? I dont track temp or anything else. So I am unsure where to start counting. :)

Well my test strips said you can o something up to like 72 hours after you get that line! So it's really hard to tell.



jGo_18 said:


> WhAt dpo are you smile?
> 
> We are going to a memorial for my aunt who passed away in januar6 (itll be exactly 5mths since she died) & beer fest thing on Saturday (12dpo) & my wife wants me to test early on the off chance its positive and I should not indulge. But I don't know if I want to break my promise to wait until 17dpo (af due date). On the other hand, if it were positive it'd be a happy start to the memorial wknd.... kinda like life coming full circle. Idk... is 12dpo worth it?

i got my first pos with my dd at 12dpo. :)



ruby83 said:


> Good luck to you both jGo_18 and Smille24! :dust:
> 
> I am feeling down atm and eating 3 red velvet cupcakes means I am also feeling ill! :dohh: My DS is asleep so I have been googling false negatives on FRER for the past 30 mins- I seriously don't know why I am doing this to myself! :cry:

:( i'm sorry i hope you're not out yet!!!! :hugs:



millyr75 said:


> ruby83 said:
> 
> 
> I am here ladies, only 7am here in Australia. BFN for me this morning on FRER. Absolutely NOTHING to see except stark white :cry:
> 
> I am really disappointed. I just want AF now so I can move on to trying again.
> 
> Thanks for your support ladies! xxx
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that Ruby. Big hugs.
> 
> I had a temp dip this morning. It's sitting just above my cover line and my BFPs don't seem to be getting any darker. Given my 2 previous losses I've feeling less than optimistic at this point in time &#128532;Click to expand...

Temp dips don't really mean anything. i'll show my cycle i got dd. I'll attach that.



afm still waiting. i am cd 13 and O usually happens around 17-22. getting ready to start poas though as a good therapy. lol. planning on starting those tomorrow i guess. i still have partial ferning which is good but took me three tries to get that this am.
 



Attached Files:







Untitled.jpg
File size: 56.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## maybe8

mommyxofxone said:


> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> Depending on my temp I'm going to test tomorrow eekk. It's a little early but I can't wait anymore. Probably a bfn like every other cycle.
> 
> wooo hooo hoping to see a test soon! fx'd for you hun
> 
> 
> 
> IamSoBlessed said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! Silly question- if I had a pos opk on the morning of the 4th (by the afternoon and evening, it was negative) when should I most likely count my ovulation day? I dont track temp or anything else. So I am unsure where to start counting. :)Click to expand...
> 
> Well my test strips said you can o something up to like 72 hours after you get that line! So it's really hard to tell.
> 
> 
> 
> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> WhAt dpo are you smile?
> 
> We are going to a memorial for my aunt who passed away in januar6 (itll be exactly 5mths since she died) & beer fest thing on Saturday (12dpo) & my wife wants me to test early on the off chance its positive and I should not indulge. But I don't know if I want to break my promise to wait until 17dpo (af due date). On the other hand, if it were positive it'd be a happy start to the memorial wknd.... kinda like life coming full circle. Idk... is 12dpo worth it?Click to expand...
> 
> i got my first pos with my dd at 12dpo. :)
> 
> 
> 
> ruby83 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck to you both jGo_18 and Smille24! :dust:
> 
> I am feeling down atm and eating 3 red velvet cupcakes means I am also feeling ill! :dohh: My DS is asleep so I have been googling false negatives on FRER for the past 30 mins- I seriously don't know why I am doing this to myself! :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> :( i'm sorry i hope you're not out yet!!!! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> millyr75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ruby83 said:
> 
> 
> I am here ladies, only 7am here in Australia. BFN for me this morning on FRER. Absolutely NOTHING to see except stark white :cry:
> 
> I am really disappointed. I just want AF now so I can move on to trying again.
> 
> Thanks for your support ladies! xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that Ruby. Big hugs.
> 
> I had a temp dip this morning. It's sitting just above my cover line and my BFPs don't seem to be getting any darker. Given my 2 previous losses I've feeling less than optimistic at this point in time &#128532;Click to expand...
> 
> Temp dips don't really mean anything. i'll show my cycle i got dd. I'll attach that.
> 
> 
> 
> afm still waiting. i am cd 13 and O usually happens around 17-22. getting ready to start poas though as a good therapy. lol. planning on starting those tomorrow i guess. i still have partial ferning which is good but took me three tries to get that this am.Click to expand...

Wow that was an ugly chart. Goes to prove that perfect charts don't been much and neither do ugly ones.

Congregations to the bfp and sorry for those moving to the next cycle. Fingers crossed for those still waiting.

Afm... cycle day 9 I am either 2 or 3 dpo. Weird cycle taking absolutely nothing. Not sure if we caught the egg since I didn't start testing till day six. Temp is up so we will see.


----------



## vjimenez1104

Another stupid BFN. No more testing for me just waiting for AF


----------



## ruby83

vjimenez1104 said:


> Another stupid BFN. No more testing for me just waiting for AF

Ahhh that sucks hon! I feel your pain! I'm just waiting for AF too. I know its just around the corner! Boo! Next cycle will be ours x


----------



## 5starsplus1

Ladies I need someone's help....I started testing yesterday at cd9 and of course I didn't detect a surge at all (clear blue advanced) so yesterday evening I tested with both clear blue advanced and 1st response and I got a blinking smiley with clear blue and nothing at all with 1st response....Tested again this morning with FMU and the same thing happened...3 of my apps states that I should ovulate on Saturday and one states Monday...My problem is if I am to ovulate on Saturday why am I not picking up a LH surge at all....I'm so frustrated right now...I have slight ovulation pains but not picking anything up on the test....Oh and to make matters worse I don't see a blinking smiley on the box or instructions of clear blue...the face should be a smiley face without blinking and it should remain for two days without having to retest...am I making any sense....I'm just so frustrated right now....why is one test saying I may be about to ovulate and one is stark white....I wanna cry...PLEASE HELP LADIES!!!! :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Smille24

12dpo and bfn this morning. If the pain that I experienced yesterday was implantation then it may take a few days. I'm not feeling hopeful but maybe I'll get a surprise. Af is due in 4 days.


----------



## RayinNY

Hi ladies-
Joining you guys for this awful wait. After 100 mg of Clomid, I triggered with an hGC shot early Sun am. Showed + OPK on Sun-Tues regardless of trigger and assuming I O-ed on Monday. BD-ed Thurs, Sat, Sun, Mon, and Tues. Thought I felt O-pains on Mon, but not sure anymore because turns out I've had a UTI the past few days due to the constant BD-ing (it's wonderful being a woman). Now it's just the awful waiting game and hoping to see all of your BFPs over the next few days before it's my turn. Fx and baby dust to all :)


----------



## Wishfulstar

So I am at 7dpo and I have a weird question my boobs are like crazy itchy like a itchy bite would be is that normal???


----------



## BabyBooth01

Af due today. I can feel it coming too. Tested earlier this week and got a bfn. If AF doesnt show her ugly face by Sunday gonna break down and buy a frer. Fingers crossed for everyone and truck loads of baby dust! :)


----------



## Thandi2016Bab

I'm 9dpo, tired and don't feel pregnant anymore. No symptoms anymore. 

@Ruby & Vjimenez...sorry for this bfn's but it ain't over till AF comes!! Goodluck, I'm keeping my fx'd


----------



## Thandi2016Bab

Wishfulstar said:


> So I am at 7dpo and I have a weird question my boobs are like crazy itchy like a itchy bite would be is that normal???

 I had that too at 7dpo, but I get it now and again anyway... I think its just normal


----------



## vjimenez1104

:cry: the :witch: got me!!!! This is soo disappointing!


----------



## Offbcafter7yr

I will be a june tester! The witch is suppose to come around the 24th maybe? Just came of bc & haven't had a regular cycle yet. Not sure when i should test!


----------



## Smille24

vjimenez1104 said:


> :cry: the :witch: got me!!!! This is soo disappointing!

I'm sorry hun!

:hug:


----------



## jGo_18

vjimenez1104 said:


> :cry: the :witch: got me!!!! This is soo disappointing!

So sorry :(:hugs:


----------



## RayinNY

vjimenez1104 said:


> :cry: the :witch: got me!!!! This is soo disappointing!

Sorry :( next month is still a great time to get pregnant- you'd have a spring baby :)


----------



## 5starsplus1

vjimenez1104 said:


> :cry: the :witch: got me!!!! This is soo disappointing!

So sorry hun :cry:


----------



## jGo_18

Other than some pain in my bbs (not to the touch tho, just like really deep within), I am feeling nothing today. Temps still high, which is good to see... Not feeling to hopeful about the results of testing early tmrw. My wife won't budge on waiting... She's never insisted I test before so hopefully this is some kind of intuition thing? ;) 
But really, as much as I want to be positive... I feel nothing.


----------



## 5starsplus1

jGo_18 said:


> Other than some pain in my bbs (not to the touch tho, just like really deep within), I am feeling nothing today. Temps still high, which is good to see... Not feeling to hopeful about the results of testing early tmrw. My wife won't budge on waiting... She's never insisted I test before so hopefully this is some kind of intuition thing? ;)
> But really, as much as I want to be positive... I feel nothing.

Stay positive hun try not to stress a lot like I do...Fx you will get ur BFP tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Smille24

I feel like crap today and this heat wave makes it worse. My hips are achey which is abnormal and I'm feeling achey all over my lower body. It's over 90° with high humidity so I'm feeling blah today.


----------



## ruby83

vjimenez1104 said:


> :cry: the :witch: got me!!!! This is soo disappointing!

Big hugs to you :hugs:


----------



## ruby83

Smille24 said:


> 12dpo and bfn this morning. If the pain that I experienced yesterday was implantation then it may take a few days. I'm not feeling hopeful but maybe I'll get a surprise. Af is due in 4 days.

I got a BFN at 12dpo too. AF is due today or tomorrow. Good luck hon xxx


----------



## partlysunny

Testing 19 June TTC #1 :)


----------



## ruby83

5starsplus1 said:


> Ladies I need someone's help....I started testing yesterday at cd9 and of course I didn't detect a surge at all (clear blue advanced) so yesterday evening I tested with both clear blue advanced and 1st response and I got a blinking smiley with clear blue and nothing at all with 1st response....Tested again this morning with FMU and the same thing happened...3 of my apps states that I should ovulate on Saturday and one states Monday...My problem is if I am to ovulate on Saturday why am I not picking up a LH surge at all....I'm so frustrated right now...I have slight ovulation pains but not picking anything up on the test....Oh and to make matters worse I don't see a blinking smiley on the box or instructions of clear blue...the face should be a smiley face without blinking and it should remain for two days without having to retest...am I making any sense....I'm just so frustrated right now....why is one test saying I may be about to ovulate and one is stark white....I wanna cry...PLEASE HELP LADIES!!!! :cry::cry::cry:

Sounds confusing! I use the clear blue and only get teh smiling face with FMU and I stop once I get the smiling face. I know some of the advanced clear blue have a blinking face the day you are ovulating when LH is highest- are you sure you didn't get this pack? If I was you I would assume you are ovulating as per your dates and BD as much as you can. Maybe do a clear blue on Sunday/ Monday morning with FMU jsut to be sure... As long as you are BD lots and lots you will be covered anyway so try not to stress xxx Are you temping? I don't myself but i know many ladies on here find it helpful! xxx

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Smille24

ruby83 said:


> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> 12dpo and bfn this morning. If the pain that I experienced yesterday was implantation then it may take a few days. I'm not feeling hopeful but maybe I'll get a surprise. Af is due in 4 days.
> 
> I got a BFN at 12dpo too. AF is due today or tomorrow. Good luck hon xxxClick to expand...

Thanks. It stinks :cry:.


----------



## Wishfulstar

Thandi2016Bab said:


> Wishfulstar said:
> 
> 
> So I am at 7dpo and I have a weird question my boobs are like crazy itchy like a itchy bite would be is that normal???
> 
> I had that too at 7dpo, but I get it now and again anyway... I think its just normalClick to expand...

Thanks just never had it to bad before it was driving me crazy all night


----------



## mommyxofxone

vjimenez1104 said:


> :cry: the :witch: got me!!!! This is soo disappointing!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:



jGo_18 said:


> Other than some pain in my bbs (not to the touch tho, just like really deep within), I am feeling nothing today. Temps still high, which is good to see... Not feeling to hopeful about the results of testing early tmrw. My wife won't budge on waiting... She's never insisted I test before so hopefully this is some kind of intuition thing? ;)
> But really, as much as I want to be positive... I feel nothing.


I never 'felt' pregnant either. doesn't mean anything :flower: fx'd still for you hun! excited, and hope you get your bfp!


----------



## MariposaTam

vjimenez1104 said:


> :cry: the :witch: got me!!!! This is soo disappointing!

:hugs: I'm sorry to hear that! 
I feel your pain...I'm fluctuating between sad and angry about AF. I had a breakdown last night, it has been a horrible week :nope:

Gotta cheer up and look forward to next month, as hard as it is! Sigh.


----------



## myonechance

Sadly....chemical pregnancy for me.
Good luck and baby dust to y'all!:thumbup:


----------



## MariposaTam

myonechance said:


> Sadly....chemical pregnancy for me.
> Good luck and baby dust to y'all!:thumbup:

Oh no! I am So Sorry to hear that :cry: It really sucks...

BIG :hugs: to you!!


----------



## Smille24

myonechance said:


> Sadly....chemical pregnancy for me.
> Good luck and baby dust to y'all!:thumbup:

I'm terribly sorry


----------



## 5starsplus1

myonechance said:


> Sadly....chemical pregnancy for me.
> Good luck and baby dust to y'all!:thumbup:

So sorry to hear :hugs:


----------



## 5starsplus1

ruby83 said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I need someone's help....I started testing yesterday at cd9 and of course I didn't detect a surge at all (clear blue advanced) so yesterday evening I tested with both clear blue advanced and 1st response and I got a blinking smiley with clear blue and nothing at all with 1st response....Tested again this morning with FMU and the same thing happened...3 of my apps states that I should ovulate on Saturday and one states Monday...My problem is if I am to ovulate on Saturday why am I not picking up a LH surge at all....I'm so frustrated right now...I have slight ovulation pains but not picking anything up on the test....Oh and to make matters worse I don't see a blinking smiley on the box or instructions of clear blue...the face should be a smiley face without blinking and it should remain for two days without having to retest...am I making any sense....I'm just so frustrated right now....why is one test saying I may be about to ovulate and one is stark white....I wanna cry...PLEASE HELP LADIES!!!! :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Sounds confusing! I use the clear blue and only get teh smiling face with FMU and I stop once I get the smiling face. I know some of the advanced clear blue have a blinking face the day you are ovulating when LH is highest- are you sure you didn't get this pack? If I was you I would assume you are ovulating as per your dates and BD as much as you can. Maybe do a clear blue on Sunday/ Monday morning with FMU jsut to be sure... As long as you are BD lots and lots you will be covered anyway so try not to stress xxx Are you temping? I don't myself but i know many ladies on here find it helpful! xxx
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Hey thanks for responding....I called clear blue this morning after posting b/c I was freaking out and they answered my question...I never got a blinking smiley and they stated that it means that im at my high surge and the regular smiley that doesn't blink means peak...so I will probably O tomorrow or Sunday and we are BD tonight tomorrow Sunday and Monday just to cover everything :happydance: 
No I don't temp...I tried once and it was extra stressful lol...Im just gonna trust that we have everything covered this cycle


----------



## Smille24

That's awesome news 5stars. Go catch that egg! Good luck!


----------



## millyr75

vjimenez1104 said:


> :cry: the :witch: got me!!!! This is soo disappointing!

Sorry to hear this. I hope next cycle is the one for you x


----------



## jGo_18

Well ladies, after waking up to yet another huge temp rise, I felt pretty good about testing early. Until 10 minutes later when 2 bfns were staring back at me :( wth is my temp doing if I'm not preggers?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## mommyxofxone

myonechance said:


> Sadly....chemical pregnancy for me.
> Good luck and baby dust to y'all!:thumbup:


nooooooooo!!! i'm so sorry hun! :cry::cry::hugs:



jGo_18 said:


> Well ladies, after waking up to yet another huge temp rise, I felt pretty good about testing early. Until 10 minutes later when 2 bfns were staring back at me :( wth is my temp doing if I'm not preggers?

doesn't mean anything- remember it's early. With dd i got nothing on 10 dpo, a hint of a line at 12dpo, and just slightly darker on 13dpo- day af was due. My husband actually told me i had completely lost my mind cause he didn't see the line.


----------



## 5starsplus1

jGo_18 said:


> Well ladies, after waking up to yet another huge temp rise, I felt pretty good about testing early. Until 10 minutes later when 2 bfns were staring back at me :( wth is my temp doing if I'm not preggers?

Don't give up hun :hugs:


----------



## millyr75

jGo_18 said:


> Well ladies, after waking up to yet another huge temp rise, I felt pretty good about testing early. Until 10 minutes later when 2 bfns were staring back at me :( wth is my temp doing if I'm not preggers?


Don't give up yet. You're still not out. I hope you see a line come tomorrow or the next day x


----------



## RayinNY

So sorry myone- please do something for yourself - treat yourself to a massage or something relaxing (or something pretty)


----------



## ruby83

MariposaTam: big hugs to you hon :hugs: Ttc is such an emotional time. Try stay positive! I hope next cycle is yours xx

myonechance: So so sorry for you sweets! :hugs:

jGo_18: I feel your pain! I hate seeing BFN. How many dpo are you? FX

So it is Sunday morning here in Australia and I could have sworn AF would have come yesterday or when I woke this morning. Still nothing! I think my body is playing a cruel joke on me and I will be randomly late but not pregnant! grrrr! More likely it is my body a bit off from coming off bcp :cry:
Ill test again tomorrow morning if no AF. I am 14DPO today (last tested 12dpo with fmu and got bfn).


----------



## jGo_18

ruby83 said:


> MariposaTam: big hugs to you hon :hugs: Ttc is such an emotional time. Try stay positive! I hope next cycle is yours xx
> 
> myonechance: So so sorry for you sweets! :hugs:
> 
> jGo_18: I feel your pain! I hate seeing BFN. How many dpo are you? FX
> 
> So it is Sunday morning here in Australia and I could have sworn AF would have come yesterday or when I woke this morning. Still nothing! I think my body is playing a cruel joke on me and I will be randomly late but not pregnant! grrrr! More likely it is my body a bit off from coming off bcp :cry:
> Ill test again tomorrow morning if no AF. I am 14DPO today (last tested 12dpo with fmu and got bfn).

I'm 12dpo. The wife insisted I test early due to our plans to go to a beer fest :/ I don't usually get AF until like 16-17dpo tho...


----------



## Smille24

jGo_18 said:


> ruby83 said:
> 
> 
> MariposaTam: big hugs to you hon :hugs: Ttc is such an emotional time. Try stay positive! I hope next cycle is yours xx
> 
> myonechance: So so sorry for you sweets! :hugs:
> 
> jGo_18: I feel your pain! I hate seeing BFN. How many dpo are you? FX
> 
> So it is Sunday morning here in Australia and I could have sworn AF would have come yesterday or when I woke this morning. Still nothing! I think my body is playing a cruel joke on me and I will be randomly late but not pregnant! grrrr! More likely it is my body a bit off from coming off bcp :cry:
> Ill test again tomorrow morning if no AF. I am 14DPO today (last tested 12dpo with fmu and got bfn).
> 
> I'm 12dpo. The wife insisted I test early due to our plans to go to a beer fest :/ I don't usually get AF until like 16-17dpo tho...Click to expand...

I feel your disappointment :hugs:


----------



## mommyxofxone

Ruby, can't wait to see your test in the am! best of luck hun.

jgo- omg your chart is gorgeous!


afm- did my first opk today! i was all excitd and then i was like wait a minute, what the f am i expecting to see? i know it's too early lol


----------



## jGo_18

mommyxofxone said:


> Ruby, can't wait to see your test in the am! best of luck hun.
> 
> jgo- omg your chart is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> afm- did my first opk today! i was all excitd and then i was like wait a minute, what the f am i expecting to see? i know it's too early lol

I nearly fell out of bed when I plugged my temp in this morning! I had high hopes for a bfp.. :/ I should've learned my lesson by now not to let my chart give me too much hope, but this one is soooo different then the past!


----------



## ruby83

Argghhh I couldn't wait so I just did a test and a BFN! Grrr! I just want AF to come now so I can move on to trying again! This sucks :-(


----------



## millyr75

ruby83 said:


> MariposaTam: big hugs to you hon :hugs: Ttc is such an emotional time. Try stay positive! I hope next cycle is yours xx
> 
> myonechance: So so sorry for you sweets! :hugs:
> 
> jGo_18: I feel your pain! I hate seeing BFN. How many dpo are you? FX
> 
> So it is Sunday morning here in Australia and I could have sworn AF would have come yesterday or when I woke this morning. Still nothing! I think my body is playing a cruel joke on me and I will be randomly late but not pregnant! grrrr! More likely it is my body a bit off from coming off bcp :cry:
> Ill test again tomorrow morning if no AF. I am 14DPO today (last tested 12dpo with fmu and got bfn).


Ruby I have found that when I've been testing with my FMU my test line has been coming up much fainter than when I test with SMU. It's weird. I was thinking that my lines were getting lighter but then when I started using SMU there was a noticeable difference in the darkness of the line. Fingers crossed for a BFP x


----------



## ruby83

Thanks Milly but i really think i am out. I know there is always a small percentage of women that don't test positive until a few days after AF but that is the small majority. Looks much more likely that being off BCP for the first month has just delayed AF a bit. Funny now I am wanting AF to come asap so I can just move to next cycle!


----------



## millyr75

ruby83 said:


> Thanks Milly but i really think i am out. I know there is always a small percentage of women that don't test positive until a few days after AF but that is the small majority. Looks much more likely that being off BCP for the first month has just delayed AF a bit. Funny now I am wanting AF to come asap so I can just move to next cycle!


We really tend to wish our lives away when TTC don't we. Well in this case then, I hope AF shows up quickly for you so you can get the next cycle started x


----------



## mommyxofxone

ruby83 said:


> Argghhh I couldn't wait so I just did a test and a BFN! Grrr! I just want AF to come now so I can move on to trying again! This sucks :-(

i'm so sorry ruby :hugs: bad enough when you feel so out and :witch: won't even show :( it's like she's rubbing it in.



millyr75 said:


> ruby83 said:
> 
> 
> MariposaTam: big hugs to you hon :hugs: Ttc is such an emotional time. Try stay positive! I hope next cycle is yours xx
> 
> myonechance: So so sorry for you sweets! :hugs:
> 
> jGo_18: I feel your pain! I hate seeing BFN. How many dpo are you? FX
> 
> So it is Sunday morning here in Australia and I could have sworn AF would have come yesterday or when I woke this morning. Still nothing! I think my body is playing a cruel joke on me and I will be randomly late but not pregnant! grrrr! More likely it is my body a bit off from coming off bcp :cry:
> Ill test again tomorrow morning if no AF. I am 14DPO today (last tested 12dpo with fmu and got bfn).
> 
> 
> Ruby I have found that when I've been testing with my FMU my test line has been coming up much fainter than when I test with SMU. It's weird. I was thinking that my lines were getting lighter but then when I started using SMU there was a noticeable difference in the darkness of the line. Fingers crossed for a BFP xClick to expand...

I've heard of that as well! 





jgo- seeing your chart, see you dipped back down, so wanted to say don't give up yet, remember mine dipped the day i got my bfp with dd. 








afm: today is cd 15. still partial ferns. temp dipping down again which is good as previously i did that before O. just hoping it's soon. should be within this week. hurry up o holy crap.


----------



## jGo_18

Yesterday must have just been a fluke low grade fever day, temp is back down. These temps are so irrattic this cycle, it's driving me mad! I don't really know what to think. About four more days till AF is due, I won't be testing again until then.


----------



## Smille24

I'm out for June. My temp fell below cover line so the :witch: is coming.


----------



## millyr75

Smille24 said:


> I'm out for June. My temp fell below cover line so the :witch: is coming.

Sorry to hear that Smille. Fingers crossed for next month being yours. Big hugs x


----------



## BabyBooth01

I am out too smille. The witch showed her ugly face two days late! So dissappointed. :(


----------



## ruby83

Sorry to hear the :witch: came ladies! I am in the same boat- maybe we can be next tww buddies :thumbup:

AF showed up this morning (15DPO). I am actually quite relieved to be honest. I was scared it would be a super long cycle and I had accepted the fact I wasn't pregnant with 2 HPT coming back negative at 12dpo and 14dpo. With my DS I got a strong bfn at 13dpo (without even holding urine at all). I was also reading that if you implant late there is a higher risk of miscarriage so was concerned about that. 

Next cycle i am COMPLETELY ignoring "symptoms" though! This cycle I had A LOT of symptoms! including even last night I had bleeding gums and tingling nipples! Shows that a lot of these symptoms were in my head and I was hyer- sensitive to any little thing going on in my body. 

On to the next cycle! Should be ovulating around 28!

Good luck to everyone! xxx


----------



## mommyxofxone

:hugs: to everyone the :witch: got


----------



## Smille24

I'm still waiting for af. It'll probably appear tomorrow. My dh is pretty upset, but I never led him to believe it was the month. I'm holding on to hope for a spring baby.


----------



## dove830

Has anyone here ever experienced implantation bleeding? I've been pregnant 6 times, and have never had it, but today got me wondering. Today, I am 10 dpo. I usually get AF on the 12th DPO. I got a BFN this morning. I went to the washroom at about 11 am, and when I wiped, I was shocked to see bright red blood. I put a pad on, because it wasn't yet heavy enough for a tampon. When I went to the washroom a few hours later, there was nothing on the TP. Everything I've heard about IB is that it's scant, and pink tinged, or brown streaked etc, never bright red. Can anyone give me any hope that this was in fact, IB???


----------



## kellyintexas3

This is so exciting!! I'm new to this board, but I'm currently 3dpo so I am going to test 6/23 or so. Good to all of you!!


----------



## moonstar_004

forgot to update here that af got me on june 12th. didn't get to test. and i was on a beach vacation too! boo.

af arrived 17dpo. i'm thinking i ovulated a bit later than what ff indicated. we didn't get to bd after ff's ovulation date, so i'm thinking we didn't get to time it right this past cycle. we'll be trying smep this cycle so fx!


----------



## mommyxofxone

dove830 said:


> Has anyone here ever experienced implantation bleeding? I've been pregnant 6 times, and have never had it, but today got me wondering. Today, I am 10 dpo. I usually get AF on the 12th DPO. I got a BFN this morning. I went to the washroom at about 11 am, and when I wiped, I was shocked to see bright red blood. I put a pad on, because it wasn't yet heavy enough for a tampon. When I went to the washroom a few hours later, there was nothing on the TP. Everything I've heard about IB is that it's scant, and pink tinged, or brown streaked etc, never bright red. Can anyone give me any hope that this was in fact, IB???

hi hun i hope it was implantation! i've never had it though so i can't tell you either way!



moonstar_004 said:


> forgot to update here that af got me on june 12th. didn't get to test. and i was on a beach vacation too! boo.
> 
> af arrived 17dpo. i'm thinking i ovulated a bit later than what ff indicated. we didn't get to bd after ff's ovulation date, so i'm thinking we didn't get to time it right this past cycle. we'll be trying smep this cycle so fx!

what exactly is smep? 



afm cd 16 and could still be another 5 days til o. just ready for it so i can relax a bit.


----------



## moonstar_004

Smep is sperm meets egg plan. Basically you BD starting cd8 every other day until you get a + on opk. Then BD everyday for 3 days. Skip 1 day. Then BD again for another day. :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

:haha: thank you! apparently that's what we've been doing LOL!


----------



## Smille24

dove830 said:


> Has anyone here ever experienced implantation bleeding? I've been pregnant 6 times, and have never had it, but today got me wondering. Today, I am 10 dpo. I usually get AF on the 12th DPO. I got a BFN this morning. I went to the washroom at about 11 am, and when I wiped, I was shocked to see bright red blood. I put a pad on, because it wasn't yet heavy enough for a tampon. When I went to the washroom a few hours later, there was nothing on the TP. Everything I've heard about IB is that it's scant, and pink tinged, or brown streaked etc, never bright red. Can anyone give me any hope that this was in fact, IB???

I had bright red blood once when I wiped and 2 days later I got af. Bright red blood is a sign the :witch: is coming.


----------



## jGo_18

Had reflux, major bloating & gas all night... So uncomfortable. Feeling fine now except a sort of burning sensation in the uterus... Think AF is on her way in :/


----------



## enmaree

Good afternoon, ladies! Congrats to all those who got their BFPs, and :hugs: to everyone that the :witch: visited. 

As for me, I'm at 5 dpo! Had fun with using OPKs for the first time this month, and I'm fairly sure I ovulated on cd 12. We started doing SMEP this month, and we had sex all on the right days :thumbup: Also used Preseed this month AND Softcups; I tried to cover all my bases :haha:

Spring term finally finished last week, so I am free this summer to do family and personal things :happydance: If I conceived this month, that would be great, because my worst pregnancy symptoms are in the first trimester (nausea and exhaustion). I would rather deal with all that while being out of school. Though, when I had my first, I conceived the month I started college, and it wasn't so bad...I also bought my first house that month, too! I tend to be busy when I conceive, so it would be nice to have some downtime to enjoy it. 

Only bummer is my husband is going out on tour for an entire month across the country in August, so if we do conceive this month, I'm going to be all alone then to deal with the crappy symptoms :wacko: Not to mention the loneliness!!! I'm trying to mentally prepare myself for it, but we have never been apart that long, especially so far from each other. It's going to be rough, even if I am not pregnant by then :nope:


----------



## kakae

AF due today... Nothing yet. I haven't tested at all this month either as I'm so over seeing bfns. However I'm rather crampy so I'm sure she's on her way.


----------



## kakae

Well nothing brings on AF quicker than posting in a TTC thread.. :(


----------



## mommyxofxone

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=876145&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1434406194

opk today!


----------



## jGo_18

kakae said:


> Well nothing brings on AF quicker than posting in a TTC thread.. :(

:( sorry Hun!


----------



## jGo_18

mommyxofxone said:


> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=876145&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1434406194
> 
> opk today!

So positive! Good luck!!


----------



## babygurl6688

Smille24 said:


> I'll be testing on June 17th. I'm not testing early this month as it got too depressing.

im also testing june 17th ... so cant wait :)


----------



## ashmom

ill be 7 dpo tomorrow going for my progesterone blood test tomorrow i hope for high numbers


----------



## ashmom

babygurl6688 good luck to you hop you get a BFP


----------



## RayinNY

TWW is killer! I'm DPO 7 and going nuts. Had super sore bbs yesterday (had to take my bra off twice) and had AF-style cramping on my upper thighs/lower pelvis today, but I really think I'm just symptom spotting and/or having side effects from the Clomid. How are the rest of you doing?


----------



## Smille24

I need help. My temp dropped below the cl yesterday so I thought af was coming. Today it rose by a whole degree and still no af. Today I feel bloated, cramps on the right side and lots of creamy cm the last few days. Anyone have any input?


----------



## jGo_18

What dpo are you at smille??


----------



## Smille24

jGo_18 said:


> What dpo are you at smille??

15dpo


----------



## jGo_18

Smille24 said:


> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> What dpo are you at smille??
> 
> 15dpoClick to expand...

Hmmm... Dang, I don't know then. I hope it's a good sign tho :) just a late positive maybe!


----------



## Smille24

jGo_18 said:


> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> What dpo are you at smille??
> 
> 15dpoClick to expand...
> 
> Hmmm... Dang, I don't know then. I hope it's a good sign tho :) just a late positive maybe!Click to expand...

It would be shocking at this point.


----------



## maybe8

Smille24 said:


> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> What dpo are you at smille??
> 
> 15dpoClick to expand...
> 
> Hmmm... Dang, I don't know then. I hope it's a good sign tho :) just a late positive maybe!Click to expand...
> 
> It would be shocking at this point.Click to expand...

Test....sounds promising!


----------



## mrsurban2011

I'll be testing on the 20th. Good luck ladies.


----------



## mommyxofxone

smille good signs!


----------



## IamSoBlessed

I got my BFP yesterday!! <3


----------



## jGo_18

Congrats, Blessed!

Afm, temp is staying up so far. Usually at 15dpo I dip down. I could be off a day tho, as FF's advanced mode wanted to stick O day a day later. So trying not to read much into it. Was feeling pretty much nothing, just some burning sensation in the uterus area and my nipples sting. After I ate lunch yesterday I got super nauseous and have basically been nauseous since then. I guess we will see! 2 more days till testing!


----------



## Smille24

maybe8 said:


> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> What dpo are you at smille??
> 
> 15dpoClick to expand...
> 
> Hmmm... Dang, I don't know then. I hope it's a good sign tho :) just a late positive maybe!Click to expand...
> 
> It would be shocking at this point.Click to expand...
> 
> Test....sounds promising!Click to expand...

Negative on ic and no af.


----------



## Smille24

jGo_18 said:


> Congrats, Blessed!
> 
> Afm, temp is staying up so far. Usually at 15dpo I dip down. I could be off a day tho, as FF's advanced mode wanted to stick O day a day later. So trying not to read much into it. Was feeling pretty much nothing, just some burning sensation in the uterus area and my nipples sting. After I ate lunch yesterday I got super nauseous and have basically been nauseous since then. I guess we will see! 2 more days till testing!

It sounds very promising. Good luck!
:dust:


----------



## JynxSunny

Good morning mid June tester was trying to wait until the 19 but this morning I got my. :bfp: I was shaking I still am now from hold out on telling hubs until father's day uggghh not gonna happen thou lol. Lots of baby dust to mom's still trying my advice is be positive and these women here are awesome my first cycle here and from huni it's been love lots if baby dust no one understands like a mom that's been there or going through it comic - Jynx


----------



## jGo_18

Congrats Jynx! 

Wow what a streak we have going here! I'm actually nervous to test at this point!


----------



## maybe8

Congratulations Jynx.

Need help with this one...I am approximately 6 dpo, could be as many as 7 or as few as 5. Had peak on clear blue and temp rise. Negative opks since. I have been testing with a second monitor sine day after peak. Today I got a high fertility flashing smiley but negative ic opk. Thoughts?


----------



## jGo_18

maybe8 said:


> Congratulations Jynx.
> 
> Need help with this one...I am approximately 6 dpo, could be as many as 7 or as few as 5. Had peak on clear blue and temp rise. Negative opks since. I have been testing with a second monitor sine day after peak. Today I got a high fertility flashing smiley but negative ic opk. Thoughts?

I've had so many issues with those blinking opks...
If you had a temp rise, I'd stop testing.
I've also heard that opks can read hsg.
We also apparently always have a little of the hormone going on as I got a line on a opk today (15dpo - not as dark as the control line, but for sure there).


----------



## ashmom

Got progesterone levels back from Dr. It is 64.6 very good number :)


----------



## RayinNY

ah congrats jynx- here's to a healthy sticky bean and a great 9 months!


----------



## jGo_18

Just for a reality check, I went back and checked my "symptoms" at this point in previous cycles. Everything I'm feeling I felt before at this point. :/ so it's probably not as promising as I hoped. The only difference is my temp usually starts going down on this particular day, and it was up a bit this time. Not feeling real hopeful.


----------



## maybe8

jGo_18 said:


> maybe8 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Jynx.
> 
> Need help with this one...I am approximately 6 dpo, could be as many as 7 or as few as 5. Had peak on clear blue and temp rise. Negative opks since. I have been testing with a second monitor sine day after peak. Today I got a high fertility flashing smiley but negative ic opk. Thoughts?
> 
> I've had so many issues with those blinking opks...
> If you had a temp rise, I'd stop testing.
> I've also heard that opks can read hsg.
> We also apparently always have a little of the hormone going on as I got a line on a opk today (15dpo - not as dark as the control line, but for sure there).Click to expand...

Thanks. I know I should stop testing but I o so early this cycle wanted to confirm. At this point it is becoming my new hobby...POAS...


----------



## jGo_18

maybe8 said:


> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe8 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Jynx.
> 
> Need help with this one...I am approximately 6 dpo, could be as many as 7 or as few as 5. Had peak on clear blue and temp rise. Negative opks since. I have been testing with a second monitor sine day after peak. Today I got a high fertility flashing smiley but negative ic opk. Thoughts?
> 
> I've had so many issues with those blinking opks...
> If you had a temp rise, I'd stop testing.
> I've also heard that opks can read hsg.
> We also apparently always have a little of the hormone going on as I got a line on a opk today (15dpo - not as dark as the control line, but for sure there).Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. I know I should stop testing but I o so early this cycle wanted to confirm. At this point it is becoming my new hobby...POAS...Click to expand...

I hear ya! I got so desperate to POAS this morning (but I refuse to take another hpt until AFs due date) I used an opk.


----------



## Smille24

Af showed thank goodness and right on time.


----------



## millyr75

IamSoBlessed said:


> I got my BFP yesterday!! <3

Congratulations on your BFP :)


----------



## millyr75

JynxSunny said:


> Good morning mid June tester was trying to wait until the 19 but this morning I got my. :bfp: I was shaking I still am now from hold out on telling hubs until father's day uggghh not gonna happen thou lol. Lots of baby dust to mom's still trying my advice is be positive and these women here are awesome my first cycle here and from huni it's been love lots if baby dust no one understands like a mom that's been there or going through it comic - Jynx

Ahhhh.......another BFP! Congratulations :)


----------



## 5starsplus1

JynxSunny and Blessed congrats on ur BFP...Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months :happydance:


----------



## maybe8

jGo_18 said:


> maybe8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe8 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Jynx.
> 
> Need help with this one...I am approximately 6 dpo, could be as many as 7 or as few as 5. Had peak on clear blue and temp rise. Negative opks since. I have been testing with a second monitor sine day after peak. Today I got a high fertility flashing smiley but negative ic opk. Thoughts?
> 
> I've had so many issues with those blinking opks...
> If you had a temp rise, I'd stop testing.
> I've also heard that opks can read hsg.
> We also apparently always have a little of the hormone going on as I got a line on a opk today (15dpo - not as dark as the control line, but for sure there).Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. I know I should stop testing but I o so early this cycle wanted to confirm. At this point it is becoming my new hobby...POAS...Click to expand...
> 
> I hear ya! I got so desperate to POAS this morning (but I refuse to take another hpt until AFs due date) I used an opk.Click to expand...

It truly is an addiction. I can see a line on any test I take if I look hard enough! And we are talking magnifying glass and sunlight :) I'm a smart person and I know if I have to look that hard nothing.g is there, and yet I still do it.


----------



## maybe8

Smille24 said:


> Af showed thank goodness and right on time.

Sorry Smile.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

IamSoBlessed said:


> I got my BFP yesterday!! <3




JynxSunny said:


> Good morning mid June tester was trying to wait until the 19 but this morning I got my. :bfp: I was shaking I still am now from hold out on telling hubs until father's day uggghh not gonna happen thou lol. Lots of baby dust to mom's still trying my advice is be positive and these women here are awesome my first cycle here and from huni it's been love lots if baby dust no one understands like a mom that's been there or going through it comic - Jynx



Congrats ladies!! We have a February due date thread here if you want to join us!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...february-lovebugs-2016-53-buggies-so-far.html


----------



## IamSoBlessed

Thank you all so much!!! I hope all of you ladies get your bfp so soon! <3


----------



## mommyxofxone

IamSoBlessed said:


> I got my BFP yesterday!! <3

CONGRATS HUN!!!!! h&h 9 months!!! :happydance:



afm, cd 17, today's opks are negative, so guessing yesterday or during the night i o'd. Bad cramping all day so assuming it's done! we will dtd today and tomorrow to make sure but glad we can relax soon and then enter the tww.


----------



## vjimenez1104

Hi ladies mom sorry I disappeared. I was so disappointed after getting af I was soooo sure this was my month I gues I got too excited. I really needed a few days away from the forum to think. But I'm back and happy to see you all. I'm going to spend a month in Puerto Rico and will be traveling right around the TWW so it should help keep me distracted. I don't know what we did wrong last cycle or maybe I'm spoiled since we got pregnant first try with DD. sorry for all the :witch: ladies. I totally feel your pain


----------



## MariposaTam

Congratulations Jynx and Blessed on your bfp's!! Hurray! 

Sorry for those of us joining us in our AF woes this month. Onward to July!


----------



## IamSoBlessed

Thank you, Mari! Crossing my fingers that July is your month!!!


----------



## jGo_18

Well temps down. I know not to the cover line (which ended up abnormally low for me), but once I hit about 98 degrees AF rolls in. I'd be really surprised if I'm not spotting by the end of the day. :(


----------



## mommyxofxone

i didn't get my temp rise :( i'm so bummed


----------



## jGo_18

Are your opks still negative? You could just be having a slow rise - that's what happens to me (so annoying). Just keep baby dancing!


----------



## mommyxofxone

i only had the one positive, yesterdays was negative. should i test again today to make sure? i hope it's just a slow rise and not a failed o. that positive was SO dark its hard to imagine it being failed rise.


----------



## jGo_18

This cycle I got a peak reading, then a negative, then back to flashing/high fertility & then another peak. I almost always gear up & then not O for another two days... I would test again just to see... Or just keeping dtd until your chart shows you've Od. Better safe then sorry I think. I wish I had the option to just dtd thru my whole window... I probably wouldn't even test since mine are always confusing with the gear up and then failing and gearing up again.


----------



## mommyof2peas

would love to join you ladies. Im 7DPO today. Im already testing lol


----------



## mommyxofxone

really jgo? i've never experienced this before. makes me so sad! so i should technically o soon anyway though?


----------



## jGo_18

mommyxofxone said:


> really jgo? i've never experienced this before. makes me so sad! so i should technically o soon anyway though?

I would think so. It could be that you did O and it's just a slow rise in temps - that also happens a lot to me.


----------



## jGo_18

Well so far just a slight tinge in cm (only know because I checked cp)... I thought for sure I'd be spotting at least by now. I know it's coming, just wish it would come on so I could move on and stop thinking there's some little glimmer of hope in there. Ugh I'm so bummed. Don't know if we will be able to try in July as my wife leaves for England right about when I'm projected to O... And we agreed all insems should be done together.


----------



## Thandi2016Bab

Hello ladies

Congrats to Jynx and Blessed :dance: h&h 9 months to you 

Ladies who gt the :witch: good luck for July.
AFM__I'm testing Saturday, I have already tested twice before and got bfn.... But it was too early. I'm 14dpo today. AF due Friday.


----------



## mommyxofxone

jGo_18 said:


> Well so far just a slight tinge in cm (only know because I checked cp)... I thought for sure I'd be spotting at least by now. I know it's coming, just wish it would come on so I could move on and stop thinking there's some little glimmer of hope in there. Ugh I'm so bummed. Don't know if we will be able to try in July as my wife leaves for England right about when I'm projected to O... And we agreed all insems should be done together.

maybe talk to her about it and see what she thinks? i totally understand. but if you are able to do it, she won't miss anything - i mean, she wouldn't even miss first heartbeat or anything like that- how long is she due to be gone? Depending on how long she goes maybe you can just do that part? i don't know what i'd do honestly!



Thandi2016Bab said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Congrats to Jynx and Blessed :dance: h&h 9 months to you
> 
> Ladies who gt the :witch: good luck for July.
> AFM__I'm testing Saturday, I have already tested twice before and got bfn.... But it was too early. I'm 14dpo today. AF due Friday.

good luck hun fx'd.



Well opk this evening lighter than yesterday again. and more cramping this afternoon. so i guess i did o? will see tomorrow. hope that temp creeps up!


----------



## jGo_18

We agreed that all insems should done together so it feels more like we made the baby together... Like if she were a man, we'd have no choice but to skip. Does that make sense?
She's only due to be gone a week & right now I'm due to O the day before she leaves... Soooo we could get some early ones in, but if I end up Oing late as I have before it would be pointless and I'd feel bad making donor get us the goods for nothing. 
I'm guessing we will end up doing early ones and hoping for the best... 

It would time out better if AF would just full on start today... But it's still just teasing.


----------



## mommyxofxone

i'm sorry hun, and i totally understand. but yeah just like that, we'd try to get some early bd in. But, it's different when you have to do the insem and order stuff that costs something. 

Can you just wait and see til you get closer?



afm- cramps have been on and off this evening.


----------



## jGo_18

Yeah, we will wait it out a bit and see how things time out. I have mixed feelings about trying anyway because the test date would be right around our first wedding anniversary and I don't wanna be all disappointed.

AF still hasn't actually shown, I guess she's holding off till tmrw. Grrrr. To add insult to injury, I found this mama bear shirt that is perfect for my wife. So I ordered it in case this cycle worked (I'll hold on to it until it does) and wouldn't you know it, it's being delivered tmrw... The exact day FF tells me to test... & apparently the day the witch will fly in.


----------



## Wishfulstar

Well woke up this morning all excited to test as I was 12dpo and the witch was there so I out for this month so not happy guess I will be trying harder next month...


----------



## RayinNY

Wishful star- same exact thing happened to me. Onto July...


----------



## jGo_18

AF still hasn't shown, but my temp dropped even further so I'm not going to bother testing. If by some miracle it isn't here by Saturday, I'll probably test then. Judging by today's temp, it'll be here before the day ends. :(


----------



## ruby83

jGo_18: That sucks hon! I hope next cycle works out for you x


----------



## jGo_18

Well the :witch: finally flew in. :cry:

Not sure if we are trying in July or not... But I'll be on the boards to root for you all.


----------



## enmaree

Already started testing, because why not anymore. I think I give up on trying to wait! :happydance:

Top test is fmu this morning, bottom is yesterday evening. Same test tweaked in a buncha ways.
 



Attached Files:







ctp-196178-1434645624.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 11









download.png
File size: 247.5 KB
Views: 12









download (2).png
File size: 137.6 KB
Views: 10









download (3).png
File size: 280.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Salembaby

Enmaree - I see something!


----------



## millyr75

I'm pretty sure I see something too! How many DPO are you?


----------



## enmaree

millyr75 said:


> I'm pretty sure I see something too! How many DPO are you?

8 or 9, I believe.


----------



## ashmom

jgo_18 im so sorry. i think the same here if i dont get a positive im just going to stop trying all together and if it happens it happens


----------



## dove830

AF showed yesterday.....that is officially the end of cycle 12:cry:

Hoping it's lucky number 13 this month

Is there a link to the July testers?


----------



## ruby83

dove830 said:


> AF showed yesterday.....that is officially the end of cycle 12:cry:
> 
> Hoping it's lucky number 13 this month
> 
> Is there a link to the July testers?

So sorry hon! :hugs: What an emotional journey it must be for you! I have everything crossed that it will be a lucky cycle 13 for you xx

There is a July Firecrakers thread so come join! :thumbup:


----------



## enmaree

dove830 said:


> AF showed yesterday.....that is officially the end of cycle 12:cry:
> 
> Hoping it's lucky number 13 this month
> 
> Is there a link to the July testers?

:hugs:


----------



## mommyxofxone

my test date just got bumped up to cd27, i'm apparently now 3 dpo. Why do our bodies have to be so weird? i o'd on cd 16 apparently right when i got my pos opk. that NEVER happens so early. officially a june tester. i'm scared. i just know i'm waiting for the witch and bfns.


----------



## ashmom

so im 9 dpo and was going to start testing tomorrow but caved and tested today and i cant quite make out the test as it looks as though the dye has just ran through the test strip but kinda looks like there is a second line going to test in the morning with fmu hope it was a line it has me going crazy


----------



## maybe8

enmaree said:



> Already started testing, because why not anymore. I think I give up on trying to wait! :happydance:
> 
> Top test is fmu this morning, bottom is yesterday evening. Same test tweaked in a buncha ways.

I see something also...do you temp?


----------



## Smille24

mommyxofxone said:


> my test date just got bumped up to cd27, i'm apparently now 3 dpo. Why do our bodies have to be so weird? i o'd on cd 16 apparently right when i got my pos opk. that NEVER happens so early. officially a june tester. i'm scared. i just know i'm waiting for the witch and bfns.

I feel the same. It's so hard to be positive when every cycle in the past was a fail. We'll get there together :hugs:.


----------



## Salembaby

I'm sorry JGo and dove.


----------



## mommyxofxone

ashmom what test did you use? show us!


----------



## ashmom

I just bought these tests stips on line they r called wh accu test but tested again this morning and it was a bfn


----------



## enmaree

.
 



Attached Files:







19 - Copy - Copy.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 5









19 - Copy (2).jpg
File size: 43.5 KB
Views: 5









19 - Copy.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 11









19.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 4









19-copy-inverted.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ashmom

Can't show its in the garbage


----------



## mommyxofxone

enmaree - i don't see anything, but doesn't mean a darn thing. Funny yeah my mom knows i'm trying and i was discussing with her and she said 'well yeah i never had to do that stuff it just happened' well thanks mom. lol. she didn't mean it like that but jeez.

i always have to work a tad harder to get things. why i'm not holding out any hope for this cycle.

ashmom- well POOOOO :haha:


----------



## enmaree

.


----------



## mommyxofxone

my mom didn't know the first time, and when i told her i was 6 weeks pregnant she was AWFUL about it. but this time, i told her ahead of time i was thinking about it. and she said i should have one every 4 years because i'm a happier person having a kid! and it does good for me. I was shocked.


----------



## maybe8

Enmaree....I think I see something, but I know I have line eyes....the negative one looks super promising.

Nobody in my family and only one friend knows we are trying for another. I have a large family already and I doubt it would be happy news for them. The odds are so small that I will conceive that I would rather keep it to myself.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My family hates that I'm having my 5th. I've been called everything from deceitful mockery to sleazy, and then a drama queen when I said I was offended and hurt.

Anyway, hope you ladies don't mind. Had my ultrasound this morning. I was 5w5d but baby measures 6w4d. Here is Squish. Sending baby dust to you all!
 



Attached Files:







Squish6weeks.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MariposaTam

Awww Brandi, I love it! 

Obviously not the unsupportive family part, I'm sorry about that-family can be a pain sometimes. My parents know we are trying but my mom especially keeps throwing out some insensitive comments especially now that we've been trying for many months with no success. She keeps telling me that if I had been trying to get pregnant we would already have a baby. Maybe, but that isn't the point-who is she to tell my partner that she shouldn't get a chance at her own biologically related baby? 

But I love the ultrasound pic-Squish is a big baby already, how exciting! :thumbup:

Congratulations, again! :cloud9:


----------



## ruby83

We haven't told anyone that we have started trying- really no ones business in my opinion! We didn't tell our family until 14 weeks with my DS. We were both so nervous and I hated the thought of having extra pressure on me. I knew my in-laws (who we see often) would be fussing over me, getting soooo excited and I just didn't want that when I was feeling already nervous. They didn't say anything when we told them and to be honest we will probably do it the same again.

Brandi- so early for an ultrasound! Very lucky! Congrats again xx


----------



## Smille24

Only 2 people from my family know. My cousin who is more like a sister and my mom. They are very supportive but it's not a subject that is brought up frequently. I refuse to let his family know bc they nag constantly and my mil already hates the fact that I had a child from a previous relationship (even though my dh adopted her). People don't realize that it's not always easy to conceive.


----------



## ruby83

I agree! It would do my head in if it takes us a while and people kept asking. 

A lot of my friends who haven't had children assume it will be very easy- to the point they pick the month they want to have the baby in and count back 40 weeks to when to start trying! Look to be honest I was surprised when we started ttc my DS and my doctor said it is not unusual for healthy couples to take 6+ months to conceive. Seems like I hear about so many people getting pregnant on their first month of ttc!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I did twice, ruby, so I was shocked when it took 5 this time around. Feels like I should be further along, but I'm not. Still 33-ish weeks to go


----------



## ashmom

how long would it take for an evap line to expose on your test does it happen right away?i have 2 lines but the hormone line is very fain i mean very and took another test and its very faint as well like squint eyes kinda line but these lines happend right after taking the test could it still be evap


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Evaps show after the time limit. Do you have a pic?


----------



## ashmom

i do on my phone but i cant figure out how to post it


----------



## mommyxofxone

brandi that's messed up they 're being like that. it's pretty horrible. 



my mother knows, and my best friend knows i'm trying. She knew when i was trying for dd too, so i figured i would let her know. plus i knew when she was trying and other than her mom i'm the only person that knows she actually is pregnant too. she's 9 weeks. I like having her aboard my journey. gives me a place to vent and someone else to talk to in person. and my mom is being fantastic about all of it this time around. she's one of those people that needs time to prepare. i think this time it'll be SO much better than last time, because she was pretty screwed up when i was pg with dd.


she was mad i left her out. so i fixed that this time. 



other than that i don't have anyone that knows besides bnb.


I'm 5dpo today. seems like it'll be forever until i can test. I am so hoping and praying that i don't get a bfn this time. it really weighs heavy on my heart.


----------



## willowtree24

Hey everyone so I was due af on the 18th and still no af so this is my 3rd day late. I has cramps the day before on 17th and 18th and a few mild cramps here and there now but ... sorry tmi no blood just fluid luke clear watery cm. I feel very sick today and mild discomfort in my abdomen and I have pain under my arms and boobs. I just got back from holiday in Greece so the tww went pretty fast for me. I don't know weather to test or hold out until af shows. I hope you ladies are ok and lots of baby dust ! I'm going out my mind lol


----------



## 5starsplus1

willowtree24 said:


> Hey everyone so I was due af on the 18th and still no af so this is my 3rd day late. I has cramps the day before on 17th and 18th and a few mild cramps here and there now but ... sorry tmi no blood just fluid luke clear watery cm. I feel very sick today and mild discomfort in my abdomen and I have pain under my arms and boobs. I just got back from holiday in Greece so the tww went pretty fast for me. I don't know weather to test or hold out until af shows. I hope you ladies are ok and lots of baby dust ! I'm going out my mind lol

what dpo are you? I say go ahead and test :happydance:


----------



## mommyxofxone

:test:


----------



## willowtree24

5starsplus1 said:


> willowtree24 said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone so I was due af on the 18th and still no af so this is my 3rd day late. I has cramps the day before on 17th and 18th and a few mild cramps here and there now but ... sorry tmi no blood just fluid luke clear watery cm. I feel very sick today and mild discomfort in my abdomen and I have pain under my arms and boobs. I just got back from holiday in Greece so the tww went pretty fast for me. I don't know weather to test or hold out until af shows. I hope you ladies are ok and lots of baby dust ! I'm going out my mind lol
> 
> what dpo are you? I say go ahead and test :happydance:Click to expand...

Hey thanks for your reply I don't know what to think I had this before but had a mc in December been ttc since November 2014. I just feel dreadful today lol. I just had another dash to the loo thinking it's started but nope. Why is mother nature playing tricks on me haha


----------



## Smille24

willowtree24 said:


> Hey everyone so I was due af on the 18th and still no af so this is my 3rd day late. I has cramps the day before on 17th and 18th and a few mild cramps here and there now but ... sorry tmi no blood just fluid luke clear watery cm. I feel very sick today and mild discomfort in my abdomen and I have pain under my arms and boobs. I just got back from holiday in Greece so the tww went pretty fast for me. I don't know weather to test or hold out until af shows. I hope you ladies are ok and lots of baby dust ! I'm going out my mind lol

You're late so you should definitely test.


----------



## willowtree24

willowtree24 said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> willowtree24 said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone so I was due af on the 18th and still no af so this is my 3rd day late. I has cramps the day before on 17th and 18th and a few mild cramps here and there now but ... sorry tmi no blood just fluid luke clear watery cm. I feel very sick today and mild discomfort in my abdomen and I have pain under my arms and boobs. I just got back from holiday in Greece so the tww went pretty fast for me. I don't know weather to test or hold out until af shows. I hope you ladies are ok and lots of baby dust ! I'm going out my mind lol
> 
> what dpo are you? I say go ahead and test :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey thanks for your reply I don't know what to think I had this before but had a mc in December been ttc since November 2014. I just feel dreadful today lol. I just had another dash to the loo thinking it's started but nope. Why is mother nature playing tricks on me hahaClick to expand...

I usually have clockwork cycles 28 days I'm now 16 dpo


----------



## 5starsplus1

willowtree24 said:


> willowtree24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> willowtree24 said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone so I was due af on the 18th and still no af so this is my 3rd day late. I has cramps the day before on 17th and 18th and a few mild cramps here and there now but ... sorry tmi no blood just fluid luke clear watery cm. I feel very sick today and mild discomfort in my abdomen and I have pain under my arms and boobs. I just got back from holiday in Greece so the tww went pretty fast for me. I don't know weather to test or hold out until af shows. I hope you ladies are ok and lots of baby dust ! I'm going out my mind lol
> 
> what dpo are you? I say go ahead and test :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey thanks for your reply I don't know what to think I had this before but had a mc in December been ttc since November 2014. I just feel dreadful today lol. I just had another dash to the loo thinking it's started but nope. Why is mother nature playing tricks on me hahaClick to expand...
> 
> I usually have clockwork cycles 28 days I'm now 16 dpoClick to expand...

We all say go ahead and :test:lol


----------



## ashmom

Update bought another test the caset type and got my bfp I'm so happy I can't even tell Ya it's going to be a great father's day and not only that it's hubby's birthday on Tuesday can't wait to tell him


----------



## willowtree24

Congratulations ashmom !!! Healthy and happy 9 months to you ! Bet your over the moon x


----------



## enmaree

BrandiCanucks said:


> My family hates that I'm having my 5th. I've been called everything from deceitful mockery to sleazy, and then a drama queen when I said I was offended and hurt.
> 
> Anyway, hope you ladies don't mind. Had my ultrasound this morning. I was 5w5d but baby measures 6w4d. Here is Squish. Sending baby dust to you all!

Sorry to hear your family is saying such hurtful things. Added stress on a pregnancy is not good. I don't think it's anyone else's place to have an opinion about such things. :hugs:



ashmom said:


> Update bought another test the caset type and got my bfp I'm so happy I can't even tell Ya it's going to be a great father's day and not only that it's hubby's birthday on Tuesday can't wait to tell him

Congratulations!!! :happydance:


----------



## willowtree24

So I tested and I got a bfn on Frer so who knows what's happening. The cramps are getting worse but still no af. Very confused


----------



## mommyxofxone

congrats ashmom!!!!!!!!!


@vj- wherever you are, can you change my test date to the 27th of june please?


----------



## 5starsplus1

willowtree24 said:


> So I tested and I got a bfn on Frer so who knows what's happening. The cramps are getting worse but still no af. Very confused

Hang in there...It's not over until the with shows


----------



## 5starsplus1

ashmom said:


> Update bought another test the caset type and got my bfp I'm so happy I can't even tell Ya it's going to be a great father's day and not only that it's hubby's birthday on Tuesday can't wait to tell him

Congrats hun :hugs:


----------



## ruby83

Congrats ashmom! :happydance::happydance:

Willowtree: you are not out until the :witch: shows! Keep testing! You may have implanted late xx


----------



## ruby83

AF finished for me 2 days ago, so looking forward to starting SMEP soon! I brought the Clear Blue OPK with the flashing smile (haven't used these before) so I hope they dont mess me about!

After being quite disappointed when AF turned up, I am feeling quite positive for this cycle. We have only just started ttc again so have to expect it may take a few cycles (hopefully not too many). I am going to try stay relaxed about it but that will probably change once I am in the tww! 

xxx


----------



## ashmom

thanks every one and im sure your bfp will come your way soon im so excited baby number 3 on its way


----------



## lovingbug

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me joining. I plan on testing wed the 24th Af is due the 22th. I had light brown spotting 6dpo-11dpo and a negative hpt (the 88 cent ones from walmart) on 8dpo and 10 dpo last night and today had Stabbing Pains in boobs that never happens. Don't want to get my hopes up though


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congrats Ashmom. Come join us in the February thread!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...february-lovebugs-2016-60-buggies-so-far.html


----------



## millyr75

ashmom said:


> Update bought another test the caset type and got my bfp I'm so happy I can't even tell Ya it's going to be a great father's day and not only that it's hubby's birthday on Tuesday can't wait to tell him

Congratulations ashmom. That's lovely news :)


----------



## MariposaTam

Congrats ashmom!


----------



## ashmom

thank you all but im kinda worried i had my hcg and progestrone tested today my hcg is 28 and i know its in the norm but just worried as to how low it is i go back on thursday for another hcg. not only that my progesterone at 7 dpo was 64.6 and today it was 45 i really dont think i can do another miscarriage as anyone ever had this happen


----------



## enmaree

Stupid test from this morning! 10 dpo. Feeling tired and grumpy. Hopefully I can get out of this mood before lunch with my dad and family today.
 



Attached Files:







888.jpg
File size: 86.8 KB
Views: 6









888 - Copy.jpg
File size: 89.9 KB
Views: 4









888 - Copy (2).jpg
File size: 81.4 KB
Views: 4









888-inverted.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## RayinNY

Congrats Ashmom - FX for a healthy 9 months! Pls keep us updated!


----------



## mommyxofxone

enmaree i don't see anything hun :( i so hope you get your bfp though!!!!! 10 could still be too early!

Btw, i expect some good pep talk when i join in the testing in 4 days lol


----------



## enmaree

mommyxofxone said:


> enmaree i don't see anything hun :( i so hope you get your bfp though!!!!! 10 could still be too early!
> 
> Btw, i expect some good pep talk when i join in the testing in 4 days lol

:haha:

I should be around! Nothing on the tests I took today. Blah. Feeling very tired and lounging about like a slug.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Well turns out i'll be going out of town for the next few days- so that means of course, i won't get to test at 10dpo. So my brilliant plan was to test tomorrow at 8dpo instead. LOL so we'll see. 

i'm expected a bfn. But i have to do it. Other than that i won't be back until friday or saturday, which is 11 & 12 dpo, so i would test again saturday if nothing. So if you ladies don't see me for a while that's where i am! 

will make sure to share my bfn with you ladies in the am though lol. and my temping will probably get wonky cause i can't temp with dd in the room.


----------



## ruby83

ashmom said:


> thank you all but im kinda worried i had my hcg and progestrone tested today my hcg is 28 and i know its in the norm but just worried as to how low it is i go back on thursday for another hcg. not only that my progesterone at 7 dpo was 64.6 and today it was 45 i really dont think i can do another miscarriage as anyone ever had this happen

Hey hon, I am not sure about progesterone levels as I have never had that tested before. My OB said to me though that it isn't your HCG levels that are as important as the timeframe they are doubling. So try not to stress, just wait and see on Thursday. Stress is no good for bub! Let us know how you go :hugs:


----------



## drjo718

Ash if you're in the u.s. that's a really good progesterone level!


----------



## mommyxofxone

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=877775&amp;d=1435052770

I knew it was totally early but i did it anyway. Here's my test from 8dpo, this am.

I vary from having line eye to nothing at all. I swear a see a hint in person, and then i turn it and see nothing. Different lighting creates a sort of line but at the same time doesn't. I played with the colors on my phone (i should really share that one) and it picked up something and darkened there. 

I put it on the computer, inverted colors etc, and got nothin. SO i'm assuming this is all in my head. Anyway sharing with you. I have a tiny bit of hope since i swear i saw something lol but well i know it's probably nothing at all.


----------



## vjimenez1104

OPK still negative.... Should see a spike sometime thursday or friday i'm guessing...

Who are all of you ladies doing?


----------



## enmaree

.


----------



## enmaree

mommyxofxone said:


> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=877775&amp;d=1435052770
> 
> I knew it was totally early but i did it anyway. Here's my test from 8dpo, this am.
> 
> I vary from having line eye to nothing at all. I swear a see a hint in person, and then i turn it and see nothing. Different lighting creates a sort of line but at the same time doesn't. I played with the colors on my phone (i should really share that one) and it picked up something and darkened there.
> 
> I put it on the computer, inverted colors etc, and got nothin. SO i'm assuming this is all in my head. Anyway sharing with you. I have a tiny bit of hope since i swear i saw something lol but well i know it's probably nothing at all.

I don't see anything on that one. Hopefully something will show next time you test! Look forward to seeing your next one in a couple days!


----------



## enmaree

.


----------



## NikTik

Just wanted to pop in quick and update. Im away for a few days and internet is rubbish! 

Congrats to all those with bfp's, sorry to those the witch got, and fx'd to those still waiting to test.

Afm, i got my bfp on sunday! :happydance: i am so happy right now but still a bit in shock!
 



Attached Files:







20150621_073216.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## enmaree

NikTik said:


> Just wanted to pop in quick and update. Im away for a few days and internet is rubbish!
> 
> Congrats to all those with bfp's, sorry to those the witch got, and fx'd to those still waiting to test.
> 
> Afm, i got my bfp on sunday! :happydance: i am so happy right now but still a bit in shock!

Congratulations!!! :happydance:


----------



## 5starsplus1

NikTik said:


> Just wanted to pop in quick and update. Im away for a few days and internet is rubbish!
> 
> Congrats to all those with bfp's, sorry to those the witch got, and fx'd to those still waiting to test.
> 
> Afm, i got my bfp on sunday! :happydance: i am so happy right now but still a bit in shock!

Congrats :happydance:


----------



## willowtree24

No baby for me went to hospital with bad pains and the fluid I was loosing so I never had a proper af this month they guessed either early miscarriage or they don't actually know :-( so here goes again let's see what happens over the next few days.


----------



## millyr75

willowtree24 said:


> No baby for me went to hospital with bad pains and the fluid I was loosing so I never had a proper af this month they guessed either early miscarriage or they don't actually know :-( so here goes again let's see what happens over the next few days.

Sorry to hear that Willowtree. Best of luck for your next cycle.


----------



## vjimenez1104

Hi Ladies no +OPK yet... :( hoping I see one soon. congrats to all you beautiful ladies that had your :bfp: and so sorry to the other ladies for you :witch:


----------



## ruby83

NikTik said:


> Just wanted to pop in quick and update. Im away for a few days and internet is rubbish!
> 
> Congrats to all those with bfp's, sorry to those the witch got, and fx'd to those still waiting to test.
> 
> Afm, i got my bfp on sunday! :happydance: i am so happy right now but still a bit in shock!

Congrats!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## ruby83

willowtree24 said:


> No baby for me went to hospital with bad pains and the fluid I was loosing so I never had a proper af this month they guessed either early miscarriage or they don't actually know :-( so here goes again let's see what happens over the next few days.

So sorry hon :hugs:


----------



## ruby83

vjimenez1104 said:


> Hi Ladies no +OPK yet... :( hoping I see one soon. congrats to all you beautiful ladies that had your :bfp: and so sorry to the other ladies for you :witch:

Me neither! I had EWCM last night so BD and was hoping this morning would be a +OPK but nope :-(

When are you expecting to ovulate? All the best for this cycle xx


----------



## enmaree

14 dpo. I think I seeeee something...
 



Attached Files:







ctp-196178-1435237543.jpg
File size: 8.7 KB
Views: 13









1.png
File size: 119.7 KB
Views: 9









3.png
File size: 71.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## 5starsplus1

Hey ladies, im having cramps like the ugly witch wants to show ....Im just so upset b/c I thought for sure this would be our month :cry:....My friend said she would draw my blood today if I wanted her to but Im just like do I really wanna know if im not pregnant or should I just really wait until the witch shows...Im boobs are kinda sore but it could be just AF symptoms....I wanna just scream right now....Now im not sure if my tubes are indeed blocked or if my body hadn't gotten back right since ive bn off BC, but ive bn off the mirena since November...Lord please help me :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## enmaree

5stars, I'm sorry you're hurting. It is really tough waiting to see what's going to happen. :hugs:


----------



## Smille24

5starsplus1 said:


> Hey ladies, im having cramps like the ugly witch wants to show ....Im just so upset b/c I thought for sure this would be our month :cry:....My friend said she would draw my blood today if I wanted her to but Im just like do I really wanna know if im not pregnant or should I just really wait until the witch shows...Im boobs are kinda sore but it could be just AF symptoms....I wanna just scream right now....Now im not sure if my tubes are indeed blocked or if my body hadn't gotten back right since ive bn off BC, but ive bn off the mirena since November...Lord please help me :cry::cry::cry:

I am terribly sorry :hugs:. It took me awhile to adjust after mirena but if you are concerned about blockage talk to your dr.


----------



## 5starsplus1

Smille24 said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, im having cramps like the ugly witch wants to show ....Im just so upset b/c I thought for sure this would be our month :cry:....My friend said she would draw my blood today if I wanted her to but Im just like do I really wanna know if im not pregnant or should I just really wait until the witch shows...Im boobs are kinda sore but it could be just AF symptoms....I wanna just scream right now....Now im not sure if my tubes are indeed blocked or if my body hadn't gotten back right since ive bn off BC, but ive bn off the mirena since November...Lord please help me :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> I am terribly sorry :hugs:. It took me awhile to adjust after mirena but if you are concerned about blockage talk to your dr.Click to expand...

Yes he said if we aren't pregnant this month he wants to see if my tubes are blocked...Im really nervous and im praying they aren't blocked and that i will get my BFP this month!


----------



## enmaree

Took a frer with the same urine, and what do I get? A dang shadowy thing that means nothing! ](*,)
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 10









2.png
File size: 150.8 KB
Views: 4









3.png
File size: 150.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ashmom

So an update from my last post I had my second Hcg test today at 16 dpo and level is at 278 went from 28 at 12 dpo to 287 nurse said that's great I have an appointment on July 15 th at 12:30 for a dating ultrasound excited. I want to thank all of you on here for all the support you guys give to myself as well as others you all make it hopeful I hope all you ladies get your BFP soon if you have not already I love this site thank you all


----------



## mommyxofxone

willow, i'm so sorry hun

nic- congrats love! h& h 9 months!

enmaree sorry love i don't see anything on any of those

Fill me in on anything i missed ladies! had to come home a day early from vacay, and testing tomorrow at 11 dpo. nervous.


----------



## ruby83

so sorry 5stars- hang in there!

enmaree: that sucks but keep testing you may have implanted late..

ashmom: Wooo hoo! So happy for you!

Now PLEASE help ladies: I have been using the flashing clearblue OPK this cycle and have had negatives tues, wed, thurs morning (even though I had EWCM on Wed night. I took one this morning and it is the static smile- it is supposed to be flashing in high fertility and static at peak fertility.... How did I miss the flashing ones when i am testing every morning??

We BD Wed night and Thurs night (it's Friday morning here in Australia) so we will keep BD but what does this mean about when I will ovulate??

Thanks x


----------



## drjo718

Ruby my advice is to get rid of the blinking smiley ones. I had 11 days of blinking smiles when I gave up...


----------



## ruby83

drjo718 said:


> Ruby my advice is to get rid of the blinking smiley ones. I had 11 days of blinking smiles when I gave up...

Yeah I never usually use them but it was the only ones the shop had. I usually use the static smile one. So you never got a static smile... Did you ovulate that cycle? So frustrating! I am glad I took note of my body and started BD when I saw EWCM rather than rely on the OPK!


----------



## drjo718

ruby83 said:


> drjo718 said:
> 
> 
> Ruby my advice is to get rid of the blinking smiley ones. I had 11 days of blinking smiles when I gave up...
> 
> Yeah I never usually use them but it was the only ones the shop had. I usually use the static smile one. So you never got a static smile... Did you ovulate that cycle? So frustrating! I am glad I took note of my body and started BD when I saw EWCM rather than rely on the OPK!Click to expand...

That was back in December so I don't remember when I ovulated. Sorry!


----------



## millyr75

ruby83 said:


> so sorry 5stars- hang in there!
> 
> enmaree: that sucks but keep testing you may have implanted late..
> 
> ashmom: Wooo hoo! So happy for you!
> 
> Now PLEASE help ladies: I have been using the flashing clearblue OPK this cycle and have had negatives tues, wed, thurs morning (even though I had EWCM on Wed night. I took one this morning and it is the static smile- it is supposed to be flashing in high fertility and static at peak fertility.... How did I miss the flashing ones when i am testing every morning??
> 
> We BD Wed night and Thurs night (it's Friday morning here in Australia) so we will keep BD but what does this mean about when I will ovulate??
> 
> Thanks x

Ruby I found that my LH surge would always come in the evenings. I used the CB Fertility Monitor and IC OPKs. I used the monitor in the mornings and the OPKs after 2pm in the afternoon. My OPKs always seem to start heading towards being positive from about 2pm. By around 8pm they would generally come up positive. Hope this helps :)


----------



## enmaree

.


----------



## ruby83

enmaree said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> willow, i'm so sorry hun
> 
> nic- congrats love! h& h 9 months!
> 
> enmaree sorry love i don't see anything on any of those
> 
> Fill me in on anything i missed ladies! had to come home a day early from vacay, and testing tomorrow at 11 dpo. nervous.
> 
> Hey, did you test today?
> 
> As for me, period started this morning. Sigh. Onto July.Click to expand...

Argh that sucks! Good luck for next cycle hon xx


----------



## LAAR1210

I began spotting 6 days before my period was due. The spotting began at 8 days past ovulation and lasted 5 days. I say it lasted that long, but truly it only appeared when I wiped- very light pink or brown discharge. Had one day of wearing a panty liner, with a little red spotting on one day. Barely dripped onto panty liner. I'm now one day before my period is due and hpt says negative. I'm not sure what is going on with my body and am really confused. I had tender breast, lower back pains, and odd dull ache in lower abdomen at beginning of spotting. I was sure I was pregnant. Anyone have a similar situation? Could I still be pregnant?


----------



## mommyxofxone

enmaree said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> willow, i'm so sorry hun
> 
> nic- congrats love! h& h 9 months!
> 
> enmaree sorry love i don't see anything on any of those
> 
> Fill me in on anything i missed ladies! had to come home a day early from vacay, and testing tomorrow at 11 dpo. nervous.
> 
> Hey, did you test today?
> 
> As for me, period started this morning. Sigh. Onto July.Click to expand...


hey love sorry about :witch: :( i'm sure i'll be joining you tomorrow. I didn't test today but i tested yesterday- :bfn:

also had a touch of spotting yesterday, which is totally normal before my period. i can have that up to three days before i get my period. af is due tomorrow so we'll see. unless she comes monday.

However, temp went up today, and i'm freaking confused. :shrug:


----------



## DobbyForever

Good morning! Honestly, I only read this page lol. I posted my theory on why some women get 5+ days of blinking smiles over in the TTC forum. I experienced both annoying sides of the cb advanced: 10 days of flashing smiles before my solid with fmu and two days empty circle to solid with afternoon urine. Since I confirm temping with O, the nutshell is if you test too early in your circle you will have too many flashing smiles. If you start testing too late (Or after your estrogen rises), you won't get any. It is personalized


----------



## willowtree24

Hey everyone I'm not sure weather I'm still in or not.... I'm 10 days late now for af thw doctor told me I should start proper af soon if not to go for an ultrasound but bloodworm and urine came back negative when I was 6 days late so it could be a chemical? Baby dust !!


----------



## mommyxofxone

13 dpo. :witch: due today. no sign of her yet. no cramping. nothing. no spotting. tested. got a nice :bfn: i'm out. just sitting here waiting for af to show. :coffee:


----------



## vjimenez1104

Hi Ladies! Sorry I have been so quiet... I am prepping for a 5 week trip to Puerto Rico and I fly out next week so between shopping, work, and TTC I really haven't had much free time! Here's my update... Feeling positive this cycle :)

CD 19 for me... Finally got a +OPK this morning!! yay! BD Sunday, Monday, Tuesday, will also try to BD tonight and Tomorrow to seal the deal. This cycle we have had a lot less pressure because we decided not to do SMEP so we're not exhausted by the time we hit our fertile window lol.... 

I finally had EWCM this morning as well so I'm happy although i'm O about 3 days later than anticipated... so off to the TWW as of Thursday I guess... Hope you are all hanging in there.


----------



## 5starsplus1

vjimenez1104 said:


> Hi Ladies! Sorry I have been so quiet... I am prepping for a 5 week trip to Puerto Rico and I fly out next week so between shopping, work, and TTC I really haven't had much free time! Here's my update... Feeling positive this cycle :)
> 
> CD 19 for me... Finally got a +OPK this morning!! yay! BD Sunday, Monday, Tuesday, will also try to BD tonight and Tomorrow to seal the deal. This cycle we have had a lot less pressure because we decided not to do SMEP so we're not exhausted by the time we hit our fertile window lol....
> 
> I finally had EWCM this morning as well so I'm happy although i'm O about 3 days later than anticipated... so off to the TWW as of Thursday I guess... Hope you are all hanging in there.

Good luck hun....Im out for June...On to cycle #6


----------



## 5starsplus1

Im out ladies the witch got me today at 15 or 16dpo, on to cycle #6


----------



## mommyxofxone

:hugs: stars.


----------



## ruby83

5starsplus1: That sucks! Good luck for next cycle x


----------



## DobbyForever

Clearblue ladies! I had 10 days of blinking smiles. "*If you started testing on the correct day for your usual cycle length* and you see 9 or more days of High Fertility, it is unlikely that you will see Peak Fertility in this cycle." I started testing at CD 6 because my cycles have been irregular, and my last cycle was 24 days. I didn't think there was a harm in testing early. I got my first flashing smile on CD 8, and I ran out of strips CD 16. I decided to buy another pack, but they only had the 20 pack left. So I started testing with FMU and SMU. Long story short, these were my findings:

*More than 2 flashing smiles*
My results: _FMU_ CD 6 and 7 empty, CD 8-17 flashing, CD 18 solid
Cause: You started testing too early
Explanation: The estrogen hormone starts rising early in your cycle. The test reads your initial levels and then looks for a significant increase. If you start testing when your estrogen is at its lowest/ too early, when it naturally starts to rise you will get a flashing smile. As opposed to starting to test after it naturally starts to rise.

*No smiles*
My results: _AfternoonU_ CD 16 and CD 17 empty, CD 18 solid
Cause: You started testing too late
Explanation: The tests are marking your estrogen peak as baseline estrogen, so the reader never logs a rise in estrogen before your lh surges.

So my suggestion is to keep up with it and try not to get frustrated. You can't rely on the sticks for estrogen, but you can for lh. And temping isn't as big of a pain as everyone says, so temp if you can. :)
 



Attached Files:







Screen Shot 2015-06-30 at 9.50.15 PM.png
File size: 118.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## vjimenez1104

1DPO for me! off to the horrible TWW... Good thing I fly out for Vacation in t-minus 9 days! you still know I will test the day I fly out :haha:


----------



## mommyxofxone

welcome to the tww! i def. like the tww better than waiting to O.


----------



## ruby83

vjimenez1104 said:


> 1DPO for me! off to the horrible TWW... Good thing I fly out for Vacation in t-minus 9 days! you still know I will test the day I fly out :haha:

Have an amazing time! I hope to hear of a BFP before you go! Everyone seems so be going on vacation!


----------



## vjimenez1104

ruby83 said:


> vjimenez1104 said:
> 
> 
> 1DPO for me! off to the horrible TWW... Good thing I fly out for Vacation in t-minus 9 days! you still know I will test the day I fly out :haha:
> 
> Have an amazing time! I hope to hear of a BFP before you go! Everyone seems so be going on vacation!Click to expand...

Thanks Ruby! I am just ready to get a :bfp: this is my 3rd cycle i know theres other ladies going longer and I feel for you as well but last time i got pregnant first cycle so this is long for me since I'm so impatient lol...


----------



## mommyxofxone

took me 5 cycles last time vj. you're lucky it only took one!!!!


----------



## Salembaby

Zjimenez- have a great vacation! I just got to the states and it feels great!

AFM- I'm mid way thro the 2ww and the doc found antibodies in DH sperm. I'm not familiar with it but it can happen from bicycling, which we do a lot. I'm waiting for more info but I guess it happen recently since our 1st 2 babies were conceived the 1st month and we're going on 6 months now. It's kinda wierd since I've been nervous it was something wrong with me, and now its him!? I feel all this anger now. This ttc. is such an emotional process.


----------



## mommyxofxone

antibodies? from bicycling? what?


----------



## Salembaby

I know!? It's from an injury to the testicals and it can be minor, where semen gets mixed with blood and immune system views the sperm as foreign and makes antibodies.


----------



## ruby83

Can they give him anything for it Salembaby?


----------



## mommyxofxone

that sounds awful! so now what?!


----------



## vjimenez1104

Hi ladies! I'm on the Final stretch!!! 1 week to go before testing... Can I hold out that long? IDK.. I have to keep busy busy busy. Flying out on Friday I will test with FRER on Friday with FMU and see what we get before I fly out. If not, I'll test during my vacation if AF doesn't show up by next Wednesday. I'm only taking 2 tests with me so I won't spen the first week of vacation as a POAS ADDICT :haha:


----------



## Salembaby

Mommyxone- thanks for asking :) I had a voicemail from a dutch dr, we're American but live in Holland, that dh sperm count is high and the antibodies are minor - the DUTCH fertilty clinic told us we have to try 6 more months before they help us since our tests were all good. I have to call the clinic at 5am tomorrow EST (I'm on vacay in the Midwest usa) in order to get the exact sperm details. Sheesh. 

We'll see if AF shows up this week. Fx'd for all of us this cycle!


----------



## mommyxofxone

vj- how you holding up?

salem - ohhh that's cool where in the midwest? i've only been out there once i prefer to stay here at home on the east coast! :) and i HATE that you have to wait 6 months!!! that's so ridiculous. it's bad enough people have to reach out for help and then they put a time frame on it. seriously?

afm i'm just home from vacay, and cd 11. i can start doing opks in three days.


----------



## ruby83

Hope you had a lovely time mommyxofxone! You will have lots to catch up on in the July thread! There have been so many BFP's! :happydance:


----------



## vjimenez1104

Hi My ladies! 

Here I am on vacation and I haven't tested can you believe it?????


----------



## mommyxofxone

wow that's awesome vj when is af due? when are you going to test?


----------



## RayinNY

Question- Can someone explain to me the difference between an indent and a faint, faint positive? I see the lightest, lighest line on the FRER (I'm DPO 10) and I can't get it to photograph- how do you know if it's an indent or not? I don't want to get my hopes up prematurely...


----------



## ruby83

Ladies, I posted in the other thread but just so you know I got my BFP yesterday at 14/15DPO (negative 10/11DPO)! Went to doctor and my HCG levels are 326. Very excited!

I hope you all get your BFP too! :dust:


----------



## ruby83

RayinNY said:


> Question- Can someone explain to me the difference between an indent and a faint, faint positive? I see the lightest, lighest line on the FRER (I'm DPO 10) and I can't get it to photograph- how do you know if it's an indent or not? I don't want to get my hopes up prematurely...

Hey hon, it is early early days so don't do your head in. Just wait a day or 2 and test again. I got a BFN around this time and a very very clear BFP 14/15DPO. FX xxx


----------



## RayinNY

Thanks, Ruby :) Will try in the morning with FMU- it was a late morning (I was just curious) with no hold- so that should be more telling.



ruby83 said:


> RayinNY said:
> 
> 
> Question- Can someone explain to me the difference between an indent and a faint, faint positive? I see the lightest, lighest line on the FRER (I'm DPO 10) and I can't get it to photograph- how do you know if it's an indent or not? I don't want to get my hopes up prematurely...
> 
> Hey hon, it is early early days so don't do your head in. Just wait a day or 2 and test again. I got a BFN around this time and a very very clear BFP 14/15DPO. FX xxxClick to expand...


----------



## mommyxofxone

anything rain??


----------



## RayinNY

I think they are indents :(


----------

